# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Jeta më e lartë

## Matrix

Pershendetje,

Do mundohem te sjell pak nga pak ne kete forum nje liber te perkthyer nga nje vella i quajtur Gene Edwards. Per te mos humbur, do kerkoja qe kjo teme te vendosej tek Kryetemat. Ky liber ka shume vlera dhe eshte shume i dobishem per ata qe do e lexojne:

*Hyrje*

Ky është i pari, nder dy vëllimet, mbi jetën e thellë të krishterë. 

Ku do ta fillojmë këtë shtegëtim? Do të doja tju ftoja të ktheheni me mua në përjetësinë e kaluar! Kjo duhet të jetë aq larg sa t`a bëjë këtë libër vetëm një hyrje!

Kthehu me mua në atë epokë para krijimit! Para krijimit të gjërave të dukshme. Madje para gjërave të padukshme. 

Çfarë gjejmë në këtë epokë të qëmotshme? Gjejmë Perëndinë. Asgjë tjetër. Vetëm Perëndinë. 
Do të vendos një pyetje këtu e cila është thelbi i ecjes së thellë me Zotin. Pyetja është e pazakonshme dhe mund tju habisë: Çfarë është Perëndia?
Pyetje e çuditshme apo jo. Dhe vini re se pyetja është, Çfarë është Perëndia? dhe jo Kush është Perëndia?
Çfarë është shiu? Ujë. Çfarë është një statujë? Gur. Çfarë është një tavolinë? Dru. Dhe çfarë është Perëndia? Ai është frymë. Ju mund të thoni, nga pikëpamja e fizikës, struktura e Tij molekulare është frymë. (Ose Ai nuk ka strukturë molekulare sepse Ai është frymë.)
Tani, lexues i dashur, një konkluzion i thjeshtë: Nëse Perëndia është frymë, atëherë i bie që gjendja më e lartë nga të gjitha të jetë frymë. Gjendja e parë dhe më e larta është frymë - sigurisht që më e lartë se çdo gjë që nuk është frymë. 
Më tej, të lutem vër re që fryma është e padukshme. Na duhet të konkludojmë se e padukshmja është më e lartë se e dukshmja. Frymorja dhe e padukshmja janë para (dhe më lartë) se fizikja dhe materialja. 
Në gjendjen e Tij të parë dhe më të lartë, Zoti juaj është frymë dhe i padukshëm. Prandaj Ai është jo material, jo i dukshëm, jo fizik. Çfarë tjetër është Ai?
Çelësi për të kuptuar nga ajo se çfarë është e rëndësishme për një ecje të thellë me Krishtin është të kthehemi tek ajo epokë e qëmotshme dhe të mësojmë Ai është gjithashtu jetë.
Cila jetë? Në atë epokë të qëmotshme Ai ishte e vetmja jetë. Kështu mund të themi se në atë kohë Ai ishte e vetmja jetë. Më vonë, kur Ai krijon, do të ketë forma të tjera jete. Por kur ai çast të vijë, cila do të jetë forma më e lartë e jetës?
Përgjigja është e qartë dhe e thjeshtë. Perëndia i përjetshem ështe, ishte dhe gjithmonë do të jetë forma më e lartë e jetës. 
Pra, në se Perëndia flet për jetë, Ai i referohet vetëm një forme jete. Formës më të lartë të jetës. Formës së Tij të jetës. Mbaje mend këtë. (Veçanërisht kur të lexosh një libër të shkruar nga një njeri i quajtur Gjon.)
Tani i kthehemi pyetjes së fundit. Dhe në se kjo pyetje të duket e çuditshme, ki durim; sepse mund të jetë një nga pyetjet më të rëndësishme të bëra ndonjëherë nga besimtari që kërkon të njohë Krishtin më mirë.

	 Kur Perëndia ngrihet në mëngjes, prej cilës jetë jeton Ai?

Kur Perëndia ngrihet në mëngjes dhe nis të bëjë atë që Perëndia bën, a është e mundshme që Ai të jetoj  prej jetës minerale, jetës së perimeve, ose jetës njerëzore? Aspak.
Kur Perëndia ngrihet në mëngjes, Ai jeton prej jetës së vetë Atij. Ai jeton prej jetës hyjnore! Motorri i jetës së përditshme të Perëndisë është jeta e vet hyjnore. Kur Ai flet mbi këtë fakt, Ai i referohet Jetës, pa e quajtur jeta më e lartë, thjesht sepse ajo është e vetmja jetë e cila ka qenë përherë. Ai i referohet jetës së Tij kurdo që Ai thotë Jetë. 
Perëndia, I Cili është frymë dhe i padukshëm, është gjithashtu Jetë. Ai është jeta më e lartë. Dhe kur Ai ngrihet në mëngjes, Ai jeton prej asaj jete, jetës më të lartë, jetës së Tij. Çfarëdo që bën Perëndia, Ai e bën prej dinamikës së jetës hyjnore.
A mundet dikush tjetër, a ka patur ndonjë tjetër, i cili të ngrihet në mëngjes dhe të jetojë prej jetës hyjnore? A e ka bërë ndonjë pemë këtë, apo ndonjë zog, apo ndonjë engjëll? Apo ndonjë njeri?  A mundet dikush tjetër, përveç Perëndisë, të ngrihet në mëngjes dhe të jetojë prej formës më të lartë të jetës? Apo kjo mënyrë e të jetuarit është ruajtur ekskluzivisht dhe  plotësisht  vetëm për  Perëndinë? 
Ndërsa e mbyllim këtë hyrje të thjeshtë, le të theksojmë se jeta e Perëndisë ka një emër tjetër. Ka një fjalë që i është dhënë jetës së Perëndisë e cila përshkruan këtë fakt: Perjetesia (në të vërtetë kjo nuk është plotësisht e sakte, sepse Perëndia është vetë  Jeta e Përjetshme).
Kthehu prapa sa më shumë që të mundesh, dhe Perëndia do të jetë aty. Shko përpara sa më larg që të mundesh, dhe Ai do të jetë sërish aty. 
Në Dhiatën e Re do të gjeni që të gjithë njerëzit që luajtën rol qëndror përdorin fjalët (1) Jetë, (2) Jetë e Përjetshme, dhe (3) Frymë. Ata po flasin për Të . . . dhe për jetën e Tij. Jeta e Përjetshme është e drejta ekskluzive vetëm e Perëndisë, dhe prej kësaj jeton Ai!

		Ska patur ndonjëherë
		kur Perëndia nuk ish aty;
		Sdo të ketë ndonjëherë
		kur Perëndia nuk do të jetë. 
		Dhe në jetën e Tij të përditshme,
		Ai jeton jetën fitimtare
		përmes jetës së vetë Atij.

Tani, e  përmbledhim. Frymë dhe frymëror ishin të parat. Fryma dhe frymërorja janë më të larta dhe me rëndësi më të madhe. Materialja, fizikja dhe e dukshmja (të cilat erdhën më vonë) janë të dorës së dytë në krahasim me frymën, frymëroren, dhe të padukshmen. Mbani mend: Perëndia, nga natyra, është frymë. Dhe Ai (dhe vetëm Ai) është më i larti nga gjithë format e jetës. 
Në të gjithë mbretëritë frymërore të të gjitha epokave të të perjetshmeve, në çdo nivel të secilës vazhdimësi që ekziston, Zoti yt është forma më e lartë e jetës, dhe Ai jeton përmes kësaj jete më të lartë. 
Nuk do të habiteni pra, nëse Ai ka tendencën të përdorë fjalë që përshkruajnë Atë vetë, sjelljen e Tij dhe habitatin e Tij - fjalë që komunikojnë gjëra mbi Veten dhe natyrën e Tij. Ai po ju tregon mbi përvojën e Tij. Këtu ska filozofi apo teologji. Thjesht habitati i vetë Perëndisë, forma e jetës, struktura molekulare e Tij, përvoja e Tij. Me qëllim që të përçojë gjëra mbi Vetveten, Ai duket i prirur ndaj fjalëve si: 

		Frymë
		E Papara
E Padukshmja
Jeta Hyjnore
Frymorët
Të Përjetshmit
		Jetë
		Jetë e Përjetshme
Dy fjalët e fundit duken si ato më të preferuarat e Tij. Por këto fjalë nuk na tregojnë vetëm mbi Zotin tonë. Këto fjalë erdhën në fjalorin tonë sepse ato kanë të bëjnë shumë me ecjen tonë me Krishtin.
Kur filluam këtë libër, ishte Perëndia dhe askush tjetër. E mbani mend? Kjo gjithashtu do të na ndihmojë në të kuptuarit e gjërave të thella të Perëndisë. Në rrugën tonë për të kuptuar  jetën e thellë të krishterë, ne filluam në përjetësinë e shkuar para se të krijohej ndonjë gjë. Le të ecim përpara dhe të shohim se çfarë ishtë ajo që Ai krijoi në fillim.

----------


## Matrix

*PJESA E PARË  *  

*NJË

Aty Ku Jeta e Thellë e Krishterë 
Ka Rrënjët*

Vepra e parë e krijimit nga Perëndia i përjetshëm nuk duhet të na habisë. Ai krijoi një mbretëri frymore. Kjo mbretëri përputhej me natyrën dhe substancën e Perëndisë. Ai krijoi një mbretëri të padukshme, jomateriale, jofizike. Kjo mbretëri përputhej me të. Ashtu si uji përputhej me peshkun dhe ajri përputhej me zogjtë . . . habitati natyral, organik i Perëndisë pasqyronte natyrën e Tij organike të përbërë  nga cilësi – frymorja dhe e padukshmja.
	Nuk do të habiteni që kjo mbretëri është gjithashtu pa përmasa, sepse Perëndia është pa përmasa. Por çdo të thotë kjo? Do të thotë që nuk arrin dot të matësh Atë ose vendin ku banon Ai. Kjo mbretëri nuk ka “sipër” dhe “poshtë”, nuk ka lartësi-gjatësi-thellësi. As peshë. As volum. As nuk është e gjerë. As e vogël. Ajo mbretëri e parë, frymërorët, nuk ka asgjë nga këto. 
	Kjo mbretëri e padukshme ku jeton Perëndia gjithashtu nuk ka kohë. Kjo mbretëri erdhi në ekzistencë para kohë-hapësirës, e për rrjedhojë është jashtë matjeve dhe konceptit të kohës.
	Në se kjo nuk mjafton për të na dhënë një dhimbje koke të fortë, mendoni për faktin se nuk ka hapësirë në këtë mbretëri. Përbërësit e quajtur kohë dhe hapësirë nuk ishin ”shpikur” akoma.
	Hapësira dhe koha kanë të bëjnë me masën. (Këtë fakt na e siguron një figurë jo më e pakët se Ainshtajni.) Masa ka të bëjë me materialen. Mbretëria e parë (dhe krejt e padukshme) nuk ka material, dhe as masë. Fizika nuk vepron këtu.
	Mbretëria tjetër pra:

		E padukshme
		E lirë nga koha
		Jomateriale
		Pa përmasa
		Frymërore

	Sigurisht, ne e kemi të vështirë të rrokim gjithë këto gjëra sepse ne kurrë nuk kemi jetuar në një habitat me veçori kaq të çuditshme. Ti je një krijesë e kohë-hapësirës, e të matshmes dhe e fizikes. Mbretëria tjetër mund të gëlltiste të gjithë mbretërinë e dukshme, fizike, ose mund të përshtatej e tëra në kraharorin tënd pa problem. Siç e thamë, ti dhe unë nuk mund t’i rrokim plotësisht këto gjëra. 
	Një tjetër veçori e çuditshme e kësaj mbretërie: Nuk mund të shkosh atje prej këtu. Udhëto me anijen kozmike më të shpejtë dhe udhëto në të përgjithmonë dhe përsëri nuk do të arrish atje. Nuk mund të udhëtosh për tek ajo mbretëri nga kjo këtu. Nuk është “diku atje”. Mbretëria frymërore mund të arrihet vetëm përmes një Dere. 
Pikësisht, një Dere. Ka një Derë ndërmjet asaj mbretërie dhe mbretërisë tonë. Ajo Derë është e vetmja mundësi hyrjeje për tek mbretëria tjetër!

Gjithashtu, ky vend i mahnitshëm që quhet frymorët ka dhe një emër tjetër. Quhet “qiellorët” ose “vendet qiellore”. Ky vend është ai ku banon Perëndia.
Tani që ne dimë pak (shumë pak) mbi mbretërinë frymërore, ndoshta mund të kuptojmë më mirë atë formë të parë jete të cilën Perëndia krijoi. Le ta themi përsëri. Ne po shohim formën e parë të krijuar të jetës. Krijimi i formës së parë të jetës nga Perëndia ndodhi në atë mbretërinë tjetër. Dhe ajo formë e caktuar jete që Ai krijoi “përputhej” me mbretërinë frymore. Çfarë, apo cilët, krijoi Ai në fillim?
Engjëjt!
Engjëjt përputhen me habitatin e tyre. Deri në një farë shkalle ata gjithashtu përputhen me Krijuesin e tyre, i cili gjithashtu jeton atje. Mbretëria ku banojnë engjëjt është frymërore. Dhe engjëjt janë frymë. Mbretëria e tyre është e padukshme, dhe engjëjt janë, me plot siguri, të padukshëm. Kjo mbretëri është dritë, dhe engjëjt gjithashtu janë veshur me dritë. (I dashur tokësor i vdekshëm, mos më pyet se si dikush mund të jetë edhe i veshur në dritë edhe i padukshëm, sepse për këtë nuk e kam idenë). 
Engjëjt përputhen me mjedisin e tyre: ato janë qenie frymërore në një mbretëri frymore. 
Engjëjt kanë gjithashtu diçka të përbashkët me Krijuesin e tyre. Ata janë frymë ashtu sikurse dhe krijuesi i tyre është frymë. (Në fakt Ai është Fryma.) 

Por një gjë engjëjt nuk e kanë të përbashkët me Zotin e tyre: Engjëjt janë të krijuar. Perëndia është . . . i pakrijuar. Ai ka jetën e përjetshme. Pa fillim, pa fund. (Përsa i përket jetës së Tij, shigjeta e pafundësisë shkon në të dy kahet.) Engjëjt kanë vetëm jetë të përhershme. Ata kanë një formë jete e cila fillon por nuk mbaron. (Shigjeta e pafundësisë tregon vetëm në një kah.) Është e vërtetë se kur Perëndia krijoi engjëjt, Ai filloi diçka, e cila nuk do të përfundonte, por ata patën një fillim!  Ata janë të krijuar dhe kanë një pikë të përcaktuar të fillimit. Ai, nga ana tjetër, nuk pati kurrë një fillim. Ja përse i referohemi Atij, si Jeta e Përjetshme.
Tani i kthehemi pyetjes qendrore.
Kur engjëjt ngrihen në mëngjes, apo çfarëdo që ata bëjnë, me çfarë jete jetojnë ata? Përgjigja është e qartë. Engjëjt ngrihen në mëngjes dhe jetojnë me jetën e engjëjve. Dinamika, burimi, motorri i jetesës së një engjëlli është jeta engjëllore . . . forma engjëllore e jetës! Engjëjt jetojnë nga jeta më e lartë e krijuar.
Vini re: Engjëjt jetojnë përmes jetës së engjëjve. Perëndia jeton përmes jetës së Perëndisë, formës më të lartë të jetës. Perëndia është Jeta e Përjetshme. Engjëjt nuk jetojnë përmes jetës së Perëndisë.
Tani është koha për të paraqitur diçka shumë shkencore: hartën biologjike. A e mban mend klasën biologjike në shkollën e mesme? Ne pjesën e poshtme të hartës kishte një pikturë bari, bimësh, pemësh; pastaj vinin peshqit dhe reptilët. Më sipër hartës kishtë piktura me secilën formë jete të pikturuar që ishtë më lartë se ajo e mëparshmja. Në krye të hartës ishtë njeriu. Ky ishte prezantimi yt në biologji. Biologji do të thotë “shkenca dhe studimi i jetës”.
A keni dëgjuar për zoe-ologjinë? As unë nuk kam dëgjuar, por zoe në greqisht do të thotë “jetë”, kështu që do ta përdorim për t’iu referuar formave qiellore të jetës. Në se kombinojmë biologjinë dhe zoe-ologjinë në të njëjtën hartë të jetës, atëherë mund të shtojmë edhe dy forma jete në këtë hartë.

Që të dyja në krye! Forma më e lartë dhe e para në këtë hartë bio-zoi është Perëndia. Ai është jeta më e lartë! Forma e jetës më të lartë është Perëndia. Forma e dytë më e lartë janë engjëjt. Ndërsa forma e tretë më e lartë janë njerëzit. 
	Nga tani e tutje do të përdor termin biologji—shkenca e jetës—për t’i përmbledhur të dyja bio-logjinë dhe zoe-ologjinë. Kujtojeni këtë kur të shihni fjalën     
biologji. 
	Meqë ra fjala, një prej pikave kyçe të këtij  libri mund të shikohet me një term që përdoret shpesh nga sistemi gjyqsor dhe bota mjeksore. A e keni dëgjuar ndonjëherë këtë pyetje: “Kush është babai biologjik?” Ose, “Testi i ADN –së tregon se babai biologjik është Xhon Smithi.” 
	Duke mbajtur në mendje edhe bio- edhe zoe-ologjinë, ne mund të pyesim, “A e njeh babain tënd biologjik?” Kur ne përfshijmë zoe në “biologjinë” tonë, atëhere ata prej nesh që janë besimtarë kanë të drejtën të thonë, “Perëndia është babai im ‘biologjik’” Si guxojmë që ta themi këtë? Sepse ne kemi jetën e Tij brenda nesh. Dhe ajo jetë është një me ne. 
	Le të kthehemi, tani, në hartën tonë. Deri më tani, duke filluar në krye të hartës, ne kemi vetëm dy forma jete në hartë. Jetën e Perëndisë dhe jetën e engjëllit. (Kësaj “harte jete” do t’i shtohen më shumë forma jete.) 
	Këtu po del në pah një parim apo jo? Çdo formë jete e krijuar nga Perëndia është e gjallë nëpërmjet mekanizmit të gjallë të saj. Kështu? 
	Mos vini bast për këtë! 
	Le t’i hedhim një vështrim të fundit engjëjve. Ata, jo vetëm që janë fryma dhe të padukshmja, por ata udhëtojnë shumë shpejt. Ata gjithashtu janë neuter (as mashkull as femër). Ata kanë jetë të përjetëshme. Ka rreth 100 milionë engjëj dhe ata kanë një formë të njëjtë jete të krijuar.  
	Së fundi dhe ajo që është më kryesorja, engjëjt janë forma më e lartë e jetës së krijuar në hartën tonë të jetës bio-zoelogjike. Më lart se çdo formë jete tjetër e krijuar ndonjëherë. Ata janë forma e dytë më e lartë e jetës në univers dhe forma më e lartë e krijuar e jetës. Ata radhiten të dytët pas jetës më të lartë, që është vetë Perëndia. Engjëjt janë një formë jete më e lartë se ajo e njeriut, prandaj kurrë mos u kapni me ndonjërin se do të humbisni me siguri. Le të shpresojmë se asnjë prej tyre nuk do të mbërrijë ndonjëherë tokën, sepse nëse bëjnë një gjë të tillë do të na pushtojnë. 
	Të kalojmë tani në veprimin tjetër të krijimit nga Perëndia- krijimit të botës së dukshme. Botës sonë. Në këtë botë, ju do të hasni një formë jete që i thyen të gjitha rregullat biologjike dhe duke vepruar në këtë mënyrë shkakton një alarm të madh dhe ngre një mister të madh. 




*			DY 

		Format e Jetës, E dukshmja dhe e Padukshmja*

	Ju mund të mësoni se ku është interesimi më i lartë i Perëndisë tuaj, duke vërejtur se sa shumë kohë i kushtoi Ai krijimit?  Ku e kaloi Ai atë kohë? 

            Ai e krijoi mbretërinë frymore në një vetëdije, që i mori pak kohë. 

	Ndërsa për mbretërinë materiale, duke përjashtuar këtu një sferë të vogël, Atij iu desh pak më shumë se një ditë. Perëndisë iu desh të punonte pothuajse pesë ditë në atë sferë të vogël, që është planeti i vogël ku ne jetojmë. (Atëherë dalim në përfundimin se interesi i Tij më i lartë drejtohet kundrejt nesh.) Të gjithë yjet, kometat, yjet pulsantë, yjet e rinj,  novas  , galaktikat dhe të gjitha gjërat e tjera jo të gjalla Zoti juaj i krijoi brenda një çasti. Kur Ai iu përvesh punës për krijimin e qënieve të gjalla dhe veçanërisht qenieve të gjalla të dukshme, puna e Tij krijuese u ngadalësua në mënyrë të konsiderueshme. 

	Para se Perëndia të bënte një gjë që ishte edhe e prekshme, edhe e gjallë, Ai bëri më parë një mjedis ku do të jetonin ato. Pasi mbaroi këtë mjedis, Ai nisi të krijojë të gjitha format e dukshme të jetës. Dhe të gjitha këto krijesa të gjalla bënë vendbanimin e tyre në këtë sferë të vogël prej uji dhe balte. 
	Ndërsa Perëndia filloi së pari të krijonte forma jete këtu në Planetin Tokë, Ai e ndryshoi radhën e krijimit. Këtu Ai filloi nga fundi i hartës biologjike dhe vazhdoi drejt kreut të saj. Zoti e filloi duke krijuar formën më të ulët të jetës. Ai krijoi një formë jete kaq të pazhvilluar, saqë asaj i mungonte ndërgjegjia. Kjo ishte lëndë e gjelbër, vegjetative, fundi i formës së jetës në hartën biologjike. Kjo lëndë e gjelbër e gjallë ishte fizike, kishte masë, i përkiste dhe i bindej ligjeve të hapsirë-kohës. E dukshme, fizike, dimensionale. Mirëpo ndryshe nga yjet dhe kometat, kjo lëndë e gjelbër ishte e gjallë. Asgjë e dukshme nuk kish qenë e gjallë para formës së jetës vegjetative. 
	Pastaj erdhi forma e jetës që në fakt kishte nevojë për mjedisin e tij. Ashtu si engjëjt janë të padukshëm, i përkasin mbretërisë së padukshme dhe janë frymëra që i përkasin mbretërisë frymore, po ashtu edhe krijesat i përkasin mjedisit të krijuar për to. 
Në fillim u krijua forma e jetës me një masë (paçka se të vogël) të ndërgjegjes, jeta e detit, që janë peshqit!
Më pas u krijua një formë më e ndërlikuar, një tjetër formë  më e ndërgjegjshme për veten dhe për atë çka e rrethon, jeta e ajrit. Jeta që mund të fluturojë. Shpendët e ajrit. Zogjtë! Më pas u krijuan gjitarët. 
Më pas erdhën në ekzistencë kafshët.	Ashtu sikundër engjëjt e padukshëm kishin frymë, kafshët e dukshme kishin shpirtëra. Që të thuash se kafshët kanë shpirtëra do të thotë se mund të thuash që ato mendojnë, ato mund të zgjedhin dhe kanë emocione. Shpirtërat i përkasin kësaj mbretërie, sikundër fryma i përket asaj mbretërisë tjetër. Kafshët nuk ishin shprehja më e lartë e jetës shpirtërore, por ato na mundësojnë që të shohim në brendësi të jetës së shpirtit. 
Shpejt pas tyre do të vinte në ekzistencë një qenie tjetër, shpirti i të cilit endej nëpër këtë mbretëri, po ashtu si fryma e engjëllit në mbretërinë e padukshme. 
Vini re se kafshët janë bërë prej materies, siç është bërë nga materia mbretëria e dukshme. Ndërtimi biologjik i tyre ishte brenda ligjeve të fizikës. 
Vëreni pra një ndryshim ndërmjet shpirtit dhe frymës. 

Engjëjt e padukshëm, të bërë nga fryma, në një mbretëri jo-materiale, kontaktonin me Perëndinë dhe njëri-tjetrin me anë të frymës së  tyre. 
Kafshët ishin të ndërgjegjshme për veten dhe të tjerët me të njëjtën natyrë shpirtërore si e tyrja. 
Fryma është forma e jetës që i përket mbretërisë së padukshme; shpirti është forma e jetës që i përket mbretërisë fizike. 
Le të kthehemi tek harta jonë. Në fund të hartës gjendet forma e jetës vegjetative, e cila nuk ka ndërgjegje. Pastaj një sërë krijesash, peshqit, zogjtë dhe gjitarët të ndërgjegjshëm për veten dhe të tjerët. Më pas vjen njeriu, i ndërgjegjshëm për vetveten, për të tjerët, si dhe i ndërgjegjshëm për Perëndinë! Pastaj duke u ngjitur lart në këtë hartë, ne lëvizim drejt mbretërisë tjetër për të ardhur tek engjëjt. Në krye të kësaj harte, qëndron Perëndia….forma më e lartë e jetës! Jeta më e lartë! 

Krijesat synojnë të zbulojnë se nga çfarë janë bërë. Apo jo?

Vëreni me vëmendje formën e fundit të jetës që krijoi Perëndia. Njeriun. Dhe çfarë mund të themi për njeriun? 
Njeriu i përket mbretërisë fizike, kështu që do prisni nga ai që t’i përkasë mjedisit të tij. Ai u krijua prej argjilës së kuqe dhe kjo është saktësisht fizike. Për këtë arsye njeriu duhet të jetë trup dhe shpirt, apo jo? Ashtu sikundër janë edhe kafshët trup dhe shpirt? Dhe ai i nënshtrohet ligjeve të natyrës dhe të kohës, apo jo? Dhe do të jetojë nën juridiksionin e rezervuar për ligjet e fizikës dhe do të mbahet peng këtu në këtë botë, ashtu si edhe kafshët që janë me përmasa, të dukshme, fizike- të kushtëzuara ndaj përmasave materiale të masës, si gjatësia, gjerësia  dhe thellësia? Dhe ndryshe nga engjëjt atij nuk do t’i lejohet të hyjë në mbretërinë tjetër. Ashtu si një kalë apo lopë ai do të jetë qytetar i kësaj dhe vetëm i kësaj mbretërie. A është kështu? 
Mos vini bast pronat tuaja për këtë. 
Në kundërshtim me ato çfarë kanë mësuar Sokrati, Platoni, Aristoteli dhe gjithë filozofët dhe pothuajse gjithë teologët,  prisni çudinë e madhe. Një çudi kaq e madhe sa ne do të tregohemi aq të mençur saqë ta shtjellojmë në një kapitull të tërë.
Ka një formë jete që i shkel të gjitha rregullat.

----------


## Matrix

*TRE



 Krijesa nga Dy Mbretëritë*


Të premtes po i vjen fundi. Perëndia ka krijuar një mbretëri të padukshme të kurorëzuar me një formë jete të padukshme të quajtur engjëj. Këtu poshtë planeti ynë gëlon nga të gjitha format e jetës së dukshme. Margaritari i kurorës së kësaj mbretërie pret të krijohet. Perëndia e ka rezervuar të papriturën për në fund. Vërtet që Perëndia i Gjallë është gati të krijojë formën e tretë të lartë në krahasim me të gjitha format e tjera të jetës, por kjo do të thotë forma e parë e lartë për sa i përket mbretërisë së dukshme. Dhe kjo formë jete do të jetë unike përtej gjithë kuptimit. 
	Teksa afrohet mbrëmja, Zoti zgjat duart drejt plisit me ngjyrë të kuqe dhe fillon të krijojë një krijesë mjaft të pazakontë. Kur ai zgjedh baltën si strukturën biologjike të njeriut, Ai i jep simbol të gjithë krijimit se kjo krijesë e veçantë i përket Planetit Tokë. Meqë është njeri i tokës, fati i tij do të jetë tërësisht i lidhur me mbretërinë materiale dhe me këtë sferë të pluhurosur. 
	Apo, së paku kështu dukej. 
	Kur ja, erdhi e papritura! Njeriu nuk do të përbëhej nga substanca vetëm të kësaj mbretërie. Perëndia u përkul mbi njeriun dhe fryu pak nga elementi i mbretërisë së padukshme brenda kësaj balte të kuqe. 
	Prandaj njeriu do të ishte…
	Trup, shpirt dhe çfarë? 
	Trupi i tij ishte tokësor. Sigurisht që shpirti i tij nga vetë natyra e tij, i përkiste kësaj mbretërie. Jeta e njeriut ishte jetë shpirtërore, që do të thotë, jetë njerëzore. Me shpirtin e tij njeriu do të jetonte dhe do të ndërvepronte me speciet e tij. Me anë të shpirtit të tij ai gjithashtu do të ndërvepronte me krijesa të tjera të gjalla, si dhe me vetë planetin. Me anë të shpirtit të tij, njeriu do të ndërtonte një marrëdhënie me të gjitha gjërat në mbretërinë e dukshme, me të cilat ai do të ishte në kontakt. 
	Por kjo gjëja tjetër që Perëndia sapo kishte vendosur tek njeriu, ky element që erdhi nga mbretëria tjetër, kjo erë, ky ajër, kjo frymë nga mbretëria tjetër, çfarë ishte vallë? Dhe cili ishte kuptimi i saj? Si do ta ndryshonte ajo njeriun? Dhe madje për të qenë më të hollësishëm, për çfarë shërbente ajo? Çfarë do të bënte ajo? 
	Kthehuni prapa dhe shikoni njeriun. Ai nuk i përket më vetëm kësaj toke, vetëm kësaj mbretërie. Por ju nuk mund të thoni as që njeriu i përket vetëm mbretërisë tjetër. Ai nuk i përket mbretërisë së bagëtive, zogjve dhe peshqve; dhe ai nuk i përket as mbretërisë së engjëjve. Çfarë është ky njeri? Ky njeri që është trup, shpirt dhe frymë? Ku është vendi i tij në hartën biologjike? 
	Çfarë është njeriu? 
	Njeriu është hibridi i vetëm i krijimit.     
	Njeriu është krijesa e vetme (përfshirë këtu edhe Perëndinë) mjedisi natyror i të cilit është në të dyja mbretëritë. 
	Dhe ky fakt, i dashur lexues, ka të bëjë shumë me qënien tënde të krishterë. Njeriu është frymë, prandaj ai i përket mbretërisë së padukshme; ai hyn tek frymërorët. Por ai gjithashtu është trup dhe shpirt, prandaj ai i përket mbretërisë fizike. 
	Po mjedisi i tij? A do të jetë këtu apo atje? Apo në asnjërën prej mbretërive? Apo, e pamendueshmja, në të dyja ato? 
Sigurisht që jo!
Një krijesë që është qytetar i të dyja mbretërive? Me një të drejtë për të dyja mbretëritë? 
I përbërë nga elementë të secilës mbretëri, njeriu mund të kishte një linjë komunikimi me krijesat e mbretërisë së dukshme dhe megjithatë të ishte i aftë të shikonte të padukshmen. Ai mund të komunikonte me të dyja mbretëritë. Madje edhe të jetonte në të dyja mbretëritë, të ecte në secilën prej tyre përmes një linjë të përbashkët komunikuese! 
Shpirti dhe fryma janë me të vërtetë një kombinim i përkryer! 
Nëse ai është nga të dyja mbretëritë, atëhere, ku gjendet mjedisi organik i njeriut? A ka ai dy të tillë apo asnjë? Mjedisi i tij natyror ishte toka. Mjedisi i tij natyror ishin edhe vendet qiellore. Ai ishte si një vendas në të dyja mbretëritë, në atë fizike dhe në atë frymore. Vetëm ai, ndërmjet Perëndisë dhe gjithë krijimit, i përkiste natyrshëm të dy krijimeve. 
Atëhere, çfarë është njeriu? 
Para së gjithash ai është shpirt. Ai është jetë njerëzore. Ai është forma e tretë më e lartë e jetës në ekzistencë,  e jetës së dukshme. Qenia njerëzore gjithashtu është forma më e lartë e natyrshme e jetës së këtij planeti si dhe forma e dytë më e lartë e jetës së krijuar. Në hartën biologjike ai është radhitur saktësisht poshtë engjëjve. 
Çfarë është njeriu? 
Forma e jetës së Perëndisë është fryma. Forma e jetës së engjëjve është frymërore. Forma e jetës së njeriut është shpirti (jeta njerëzore). Vini re se fryma e njeriut nuk është një pjesë origjinale e formës së jetës së tij. Përkundrazi, një frymë e njeriut është një element i mbretërisë frymore që banon brenda njeriut. 
Atëherë cila është struktura biologjike e njeriut? Dy të tretat e tij i përkasin kësaj mbretërie (trupi dhe shpirti i tij), ndërsa një e treta, i përket mbretërisë frymore (fryma e tij). 
Ah, po, le t’i kthehemi pyetjes sonë. Kur njeriu u ngrit nga krevati në mëngjes, nga çfarë jete jetoi ai? 
Njeriu u ngrit nga krevati në mëngjes dhe jetoi nga jeta njerëzore, nga jeta shpirtërore. Por nuk ishte ky synimi që kishte Perëndia për njeriun. 
Perëndia kishte një synim tjetër, shumë më të lartë, të planifikuar për njeriun. Çfarë? Kjo përgjigje duhet të presë! Pse? Sepse në kapitujt vijues ne duhet të shqyrtojmë tragjedinë më të madhe që ka ndodhur ndonjëherë në historinë e universit. Ndoshta aspekti më i rëndë i kësaj tragjedie të tmerrshme është thjesht fakti që ajo nuk arriti të shndërrohej në ngjarjen më të mrekullueshme që do të kishte ndodhur në historinë e universit.  Sidoqoftë Qëllimi i Zotit për të krijuar një krijesë origjinale për të dyja mbretëritë nuk u realizua (të paktën përkohësisht), siç do ta shikojmë tani.

----------


## Matrix

*KATER   


Ngjarja më e Madhe e Cila Nuk Ndodhi Kurrë*

Perëndia kishte plane të mëdha për Adamin. Ato plane nuk u frytëzuan, por kjo nuk na pengon që të shikojmë se cilat qenë planet e Tij. Qëllimi i Perëndisë ishte i tëri i ndërthurur me një pemë të veçantë. Jo me një pemë të zakonshme. Me pemën. Veçanërisht, me Pemën e Jetës. Ndërsa hapet sipari ne shohim njeriun duke qëndruar para pemës. Nëse ai thjesht do të hajë frutin e kësaj peme, ai do të përmbushë pikërisht Qëllimin për të cilin Perëndia krijoi njeriun.
	Dhe Cili ishte ky Qëllim? 
	Njeriu ishte shumë afër veprimit të ngrënies së frytit të kësaj peme shumë të veçantë. Çfarë mund të kishte ndodhur nëse ai do të hante nga Pema e Jetës? Ose më mirë, çfarë është ajo që gjendet brenda frytit të kësaj peme? Dhe çfarë do të kishte bërë ky frut brenda njeriut? Vini re emrin e pemës: Burimi i Jetës. Jo burim i një jete, i ndonjë lloj jete, por i Jetës. 
A ju vjen ndër mend Jeta—Jeta e Perëndisë!
Ajo pemë gjendej në një kopsht, i cili ndodhej pikërisht në këtë planet, por ajo pemë e mrekullueshme nuk e kishte origjinën nga ky planet. Madje nuk i përkiste as kësaj mbretërie. Ajo pemë ishte një formë e huaj jete. E huaj, megjithatë gjendej këtu…në planetin tonë. 
Prej nga erdhi kjo pemë? 
Kjo pemë e huaj nuk përmbante veçse formën më të lartë të jetës. Jo jetën më të lartë të krijuar, por më të lartën nga të gjitha format e saj, pikërisht jetën prej së cilës jeton Perëndia. Ishte jeta e Tij ajo që pulsonte brenda frutit të asaj peme. Jeta hyjnore, e përjetshme ndodhej brenda frutit. Ky ishte fruti që duhej ta hante njeriu. 
Le ta themi në një mënyrë tjetër: Jeta prej së cilës jeton Perëndia gjendej në atë pemë. Dhe njeriu, forma e tretë e jetës më të lartë, do ta bënte atë jetë pjesë të vetes së tij po ta hante. Jeta më e lartë do të banonte brenda një njeriu të thjeshtë! A e kuptoni këtë? 
Engjëjt kanë vetëm një formë jete që banon në ta. Bagëtitë kanë vetëm një formë jete që banon brenda tyre. Po kështu edhe zogjtë dhe peshqit. Madje edhe vetë Perëndia ka vetëm një formë jete që banon brenda qenies së Tij. Vërtet, është forma më e lartë e jetës, por megjithëkëtë është një formë jete. Çfarë do të ndodhte nëse njeriu do të hante nga ky frut i pabesueshëm i kësaj peme të pabesueshme? Është e qartë që ai do të kishte dy forma jete që do të banonin brenda tij! Pikerisht dy! 
Kjo ishte ngjarja më e madhe e cila nuk ndodhi kurrë!   
Por le të shohim disa gjëra që do të kishin ndodhur. Njeriu do të kishte mundësinë të ngrihej nga krevati në mëngjes dhe të jetonte dy forma jete! Nuk mbaron këtu. Njëra nga format e jetës që do të banonte brenda tij do të ishte me origjinë nga kjo mbretëri, ndërsa forma tjetër do të ishte me origjinë nga mbretëria tjetër. 
Pikërisht në çastin, kur njeriu qëndroi përpara pemës, ai kishte një element nga mbretëria frymore dhe një formë jete nga mbretëria e dukshme. Mjaft që të hante nga ajo pemë dhe ai do të kishte dy forma jete. 
Kjo do të thotë që njeriu jo vetëm do të ishte në kontakt me të dyja mbretëritë, por ai do të kishte nga një mjedis banimi në secilën mbretëri dhe do të jetonte sipas dy formave të jetës. 
Asnjë specie tjetër, as edhe vetë Perëndia, nuk mund të pretendonte diçka të tillë. 
Ndërsa qëndronte para asaj peme, me frutin në dorë, njeriu gati u shndërrua në një krijesë plotësisht unikale. Gjithë ajo që i nevojitej për këtë ishte të fuste brenda qenies së tij frutin e pemës së jetës më të lartë. 
Pikërisht kjo është ajo çfarë Perëndia donte që të bënte njeriu. Njeriu u krijua me potencialin e tij që të ishte një fëmijë i të dyja mbretërive, me dy forma jete, me mundësinë e jetës në të dyja mbretëritë—një fëmijë i këtij planeti dhe një fëmijë i mbretërisë tjetër. Dhe ….ka supozime që ai ishte në gjendje të ecte në mbretërinë fizike dhe atë frymore; dhe jetonte në mbretërinë fizike dhe atë frymore. Madje ndoshta njëkohësisht! 
_Njeriu. 
I tokës dhe i vendeve qiellore, 
Prej balte dhe shpirti dhe të padukshmeve dhe fryme. 
Një trup dhe shpirt nga ky planet, 
Një frymë nga mbretëria tjetër. 
Njeriu
Një formë jete që i përket mbretërisë materiale, 
shpirtit njerëzor;
Një formë jete që i përket mbretërisë frymore, 
Vetë jetës së Perëndisë në njeriun. 
Njeriu, 
Një fëmijë i së dukshmes, 
Një fëmijë i së padukshmes. 
Një që është tërësisht njerëzor, 
Dhe megjithatë 
Një që ka jetën e Perëndisë brenda tij. 
_
Çfarë mundësie e lavdishme! Një shpirt me një jetë njerëzore në të dhe një frymë me jetën dhe Frymën në të. 
	Kjo nuk ndodhi kurrë!
	Njeriu u largua nga kjo dhe përfundoi në kryerjen e veprimit të ngrënies së frutit nga një pemë tjetër. Nga pema e ndaluar. 
	Me hidhërim, tani duhet të rrimë për të vëzhguar këtë pemë. Në fund të fundit, ajo është një nga përbërësit kryesorë që solli kaosin më të madh të të gjitha kohërave. 
	Edhe kjo pemë e ndaluar ishte e huaj për planetin tonë. Ashtu si Pema e Jetës, kjo pemë e ndaluar përmbante një formë jete brenda saj, por ajo formë jete nuk ishte jeta e Perëndisë. Edhe fruti i kësaj peme mund ta ndryshonte njeriun; në fakt ai e ndryshoi njeriun, por jo për më mirë. 
	Çfarë ka të bëjë kjo me të gjithë ju dhe ecjen tuaj me Zotin? Mirë pra, unë dhe ju jemi ata që jemi për shkak të prindërve tanë. Nëse prindërit tuaj janë xhirafa edhe ju përfundoni të jeni xhirafa. Nëse prindërit tuaj janë njerëz, ata ju japin jetë njerëzore dhe me siguri përfundoni në Homo sapiens! Ti je një bir apo bijë e një burri dhe një gruaje. Për këtë arsye, arrite të jesh diçka që quhet një formë jete humanoide. 
	Ti je ai ose ajo që je për shkak të gjenetikës. Ti gjendesh diku në hartën biologjike vetëm për shkak të gjeneve të prindërve të tu. ADN-ja e prindërve të tu u trashëgua në ty. Deri në këtë pikë në historinë e njeriut, njeriu nuk ka ndonjë gen të ADN-së apo gjenetikës së Perëndisë*. Merreni këtë në konsideratë. Nëse Perëndia do t’ju jepte jetën e Tij, ADN e Tij, gjenetikën e tij, ai do të ishte prindi yt, kurse ti do të ishe një fëmijë i Perëndisë. Ti do t’i përkisje species së Tij. Mirëpo deri tani nuk ka ndodhur asgjë e tillë. 
	Në fakt, një gjë e tillë as që i ndodhi Adamit. Ajo pothuajse ndodhi. Sikur të kishte ndodhur ai njeri do ta kishte marrë ADN-në e Perëndisë dhe kjo do të kishte qenë ngjarja më e madhe e të gjitha kohërave. Përkundrazi, ajo që ndodhi u shndërrua në tragjedinë më të madhe që i ra njeriut dhe këtij krijimi. Dhe meqë Adami na e trashëgoi ADN-në e tij mua dhe ty, kjo tragjedi na zuri edhe ne. Ajo tragjedi shkatërroi jetën frymore të Adamit dhe tonën, siç do ta shohim tani. 

Shënim: * ADN-ja është kodi gjenetik i njeriut. Edhe pse Perëndia është frymë dhe i përket një mbretërie tjetër, ku gjëra të tilla si ADN-ja nuk ekzistojnë, ekziston një gjenetikë e Perëndisë në kuptimin që, kur Ai vendos këtë jetë tek  ne, si rrjedhojë ne marrim natyrën dhe karakterin e Tij. Ideja e ADN-së së Perëndisë është përdorur në këtë rast si një imazh, si një mjet komunikimi.

----------


## Matrix

*PESE* 

*Tragjedia Më e Madhe e Krijimit*

Ishte pema tjetër që u bë shkak për tragjedinë. Dy kanë qenë pemët që kanë luajtur një rol kryesor në jetën e njeriut. Asnjëra nuk ishte nga ky planet. Të dyja e kishin origjinën nga mbretëria tjetër. Brenda pemës së ndaluar gjendej një formë jete biologjikisht më e lartë se jeta njerëzore. Fruti i kësaj peme mbante brenda tij formën e dytë më të lartë të jetës, ose jetën më të lartë të Krijuesit. Ajo që Adami nuk e dinte ishte që ky version i veçantë i ëngjëllore jetës ishte jeta ëngjëllore e rënë nga lavdia. E rënë nga lavdia? Po: jeta engjëllore që kish provuar njohurinë deri në fund. Jeta engjëllore që kishte përjetuar të mirën dhe të keqen ekzistuese. Kur kjo formë jete u takua me përjetimin e së mirës dhe të keqes, ajo degradoi nga gjendja e saj e lartë dhe e lavdisë hyjnore. Ky element i rënies nga kjo pemë tani jepte mallkim dhe rridhte në thellësi të qenies së Adamit. Ku u vendos pikërisht ky element i çuditshëm kur hyri brenda njeriut? Ai e bëri trupin e njeriut vendin e vet të banimit. Trupi i mrekullueshëm dhe i pabesueshëm i Adamit banohej tani nga një element i çuditshëm dhe i degraduar.

Ky element tani kishte pozitë më të lartë se ajo e njeriut, pasi rridhte nga jeta ëngjëllore. Më vonë ky element, ky frut i pemës së ndaluar do të merrte një emër. Ai emër do të quhet ‘Mëkati’. Trupi i njeriut ishte bërë tani bartës i jetës së përjetshme! Kur Perëndia i dha atij një frymë, Ai veproi kështu, me qëllim që fryma e Njeriut të ishte një vend banimi për Frymën e Shenjtë, për jetën hyjnore, për jetën e përjetshme, për jetën e Perëndisë, për jetën më të lartë. Por ajo jetë nuk hyri kurrë në frymën e njeriut. Ndryshe nga kjo, njeriu përfundoi në bartës mëkati.

Pasi hëngri frutin e ndaluar në vend të frutit të Pemës së Jetës, trupi i njeriut u shndërrua në banesë të natyrës së rënë të një kryeengjëlli. Një prani e tillë e tmerrshme në trupin e njeriut pati një efekt të thellë në shpirtin e tij. Për më tepër ky pushtim i tmerrshëm ishte tepër i rëndë për frymën e njeriut. Fryma e njeriut vdiq ndaj mbretërisë për të cilën kishte ardhur. Kur fryma e njeriut vdiq, papritur njeriu u nda nga mbretëria frymore.

Adami praktikisht pushoi së qeni një qenie frymore. Nga përvoja që pati ai nuk i përkiste më mbretërisë tjetër. Ai nuk mund ta shikonte më të padukshmen! Në thelb njeriu ishte tani një krijesë që i përkiste vetëm mbretërisë fizike ose materiale. Biologjikisht ai ishte tani vetëm një shpirt dhe një trup që zvarritej rreth një fryme të vdekur për vendin ku kish banuar. Njeriu nuk e humbi vendin e tij në hartën biologjike. Por në vend që të ishte thjesht një shkallë më poshtë se ëngjëjt, ai ishte zhvendosur më pranë të qenit krijesë, që i përkiste një mbretërie njësoj si kafshët.

Por tragjedia nuk mbaroi këtu. Ajo thjesht sapo kishte nisur. Njeriu e vuri re shpejt se trupi i tij po vjetërohej. Ndërsa shpirti nuk ishte i mbrojtur ndaj kësaj katastrofe shkatërrimtare. Gjëja më e keqe e mundëshme ndodhi me shpirtin e tij. Shpirti filloi të zgjerohej dhe të bëhej plotësuesi i një fryme që nuk vepronte më. Shpirti u përpoq të bënte një detyrë të dyfishtë, duke vazhduar funksionet e tij dhe duke hamendësuar atë që më parë e kishte bërë fryma, duke u përpjekur të funksionojë në vend të frymës. Shpirti bën një punë tmerrësisht të varfër në këtë drejtim. Ky sigurisht nuk është një lajm i mirë. Shpirti u zgjerua në mënyrë proporcionale. Mund të thuhet se shpirti pësoi ndryshim në natyrë. Ndoshta ajo që e solli këtë ndryshim ishte përvoja e re e njohurisë së mbledhur tek njeriu – përvoja e tij e njohjes së të keqes. Ai s’e kishte përjetuar të keqen asnjëherë më parë. Ekziston opinioni se ai mund të ketë patur dijeni për të keqen thjesht duke marrë informacion mbi të, por tashmë ai e kishte përjetuar atë. Kjo do ta bënte njeriun (përfshirë edhe ty) përfundimisht një kërkues të dijes. Madje mund të thuhet se karakteristika numër një e njeriut të vjetër është kërkimi i dijes. Karakteristika tjetër dalluese e tij është që përpiqet të bëjë të mirën dhe përfundon duke bërë të keqen. Duhet të kuptoni se përvoja e mësimit të së keqes është vetëm gjysma e ndarjes. Gjysma tjetër është po aq e rëndësishme, por shpesh nuk merret parasysh, apo nuk inspektohet.

Deri në atë kohë, njeriu ishte një krijesë e të mirës po aq sa ish edhe një krijesë e së keqes. Ai nuk e kishte përjetuar as njërën as tjetrën. Njeriu i rënë ishte takuar tashmë jo vetëm me përvojën e së keqes por edhe me atë të së mirës. Që nga ky moment tragjedia do ta ndjekë njeriun e rënë çdo ditë të jetës së tij, për aq kohë sa të zgjasë jeta e njerëzimit. Reagimi i njeriut ndaj përvojës së të keqes dhe të mirës ishte i dyshimtë. (I dashur lexues, ki parasysh se ai hëngri nga po kjo pemë që përmbante njohurinë e të mirës në të. Po ashtu ai hëngri nga po kjo pemë që përmbante njohurinë e së keqes në të.

Përfundim i dyshimtë: Njeriu që nga ky moment e më pas do ta urrente të keqen dhe do donte të mirën. Ai do e përbuzte bërjen e së keqes apo veprimin e të bërit keq dhe do të bëhej euforik kur të arrinte të bënte veprimin e së mirës. Mirëpo….njeriu rrallëherë arrinte të mposhtte të keqen e jo më të bënte të mirën.

Që nga ky moment e më tej njeriu do shikonte më shumë të keqen, sepse ai ishte i dashuruar deri në dëshpërim me veprimin e të bërit mirë. Ai dëshiron së tepërmi të bëjë të mirën, por aq shpesh sa nuk bën këtë bën të keqen. Kjo e çoi atë në një shkallë gjithnjë e më të madhe të dekurajimit. Ajo që nuk kuptonte kjo qenie e shkretë e për t’u mëshiruar ishte se prirja e tij e brendshme për të bërë të mirën dhe prirja e tij e jashtme për të bërë të keqen, vinin nga e njëjta pemë!

Njeriu mendoi se ‘duke bërë të mirën’ do t’i pëlqente Perëndisë. Sistemi i tij i vlerësimit ishte deformuar. Ai po gabohej duke ngatërruar ‘të mirën’ me ‘jetën’. Kjo ngatërresë e thjeshtë por masive e çon llojin e tij çdo ditë pothuaj në çmenduri. Le të ndalemi e të vëzhgojmë dëmin që i është bërë krijimit më të mrekullueshëm të Perëndisë. Njeriu i përkiste kësaj mbretërie, por i kishte të gjitha pjesët në brendësi të tij që të kishte lidhje me të dy mbretëritë. Por kjo nuk u arrit prej tij. Ai tani është një lundërthyer. Ai është i vetmuar në këtë mjet të hapësirës të quajtur tokë. Njeriu është i shqyer brenda vetes së tij, madje i shkatërruar nga një përpjekje e çmendur për të bërë të mirën dhe nga dëshira e ethshme për ta braktisur gjithmonë të keqen.

Brenda njeriut punojnë dy forca jete, por njëra, jeta njerëzore, është përfundimisht skllave e tjetrës. Elementi i një jete të huaj të rënë, që gjendet në trupin e tij, është më i pushtetshëm se vetë ai. Për ta bërë më të qartë, është një klasifikim biologjik më i lartë se njeriu. Për këtë arsye gjendja frymore e njeriut mund të vështrohet që nga ai çast e më pas pothuaj si skizofrenike. Elementi i rënë i një jete tjetër që vepron në trupin e njeriut, do bëjë që ai të mëkatojë. Duke mëkatuar ai do ta ndjejë veten shumë keq. Ai do të turpërohet dhe do ndrydhet nga vuajtja dhe do shpërfytyrohet nga sjellja e tij e keqe dhe veprat e tij të liga. Në këtë mënyrë më pas ai do bjerë në dëshpërim. Por pas njëfarë kohe ai do të ngrihet dhe do betohet që mos të bëjë më kurrë diçka kaq të keqe dhe të ligë si mëkati. Për të qetësuar ndërgjegjen e tij akuzuese, ai do t’i kujtojë vetes se është kryesisht person i mirë. Për këtë arsye ju do t’i gjeni pasardhësit e tij duke dhënë para për bamirësi, duke u penduar, duke rrahur gjoksin me grushta nga pendesa, duke ndërtuar altarë, apo duke i dhuruar diçka katedrales, një vendi të ashtuquajtur të shenjtë. Pak ditë më vonë kjo viktimë e shkretë e një jete të mjerë e të errët, më e lartë se jeta e tij, do të mëkatojë përsëri. Dhe ky cikël i dëshpëruar do të përsëritet gjatë gjithë jetës së njeriut të rënë. 

“E mira” do ta çojë këtë specie patetike drejt zhdukjes nëpër korridoret e kohës, derisa nga mëshira Perëndia do ta shfarosë fare. Deri sa të vijë ajo ditë, njeriu i rënë do të vuloset brenda përbërjes skizofrenike të dyfishtë të tij, duke u lëkundur dëshpërueshëm nga e mira tek e keqja dhe nga e keqja tek e mira. Të dyja veprimet (bërja e mëkatit dhe ankthi i bërjes së të mirës) vjen nga i njëjti burim. Kjo është një pikë që njeriu është krejt i paaftë ta kuptojë. E pse jo? Ai kurrë nuk e ka shijuar të kundërtën e të mirës apo të keqes. Cila është e kundërta?

Jeta!

Njeriu shikon tek e mira shpresën e tij të vetme për liri dhe paqe. Tek e keqja ai shikon torturën e skllavërimit të përjetshëm. Por në të vërtetë, janë e mira dhe e keqja ato me të cilat njeriu ndërton kafazin e tij dhe ato me të cilat ai kalit zinxhirët e tij.

I dëbuar nga kopshti i Edenit, një specie e rënë po mundohej tashmë të mësonte se si të jetonte në një planet të rënë. Vetë planeti u kthye jo mikpritës dhe njeriu kurrë nuk ia ka dalë mbanë të rrojë me sukses në tokë. Akoma sot jeta e njeriut jashtë mjedisit të tij natyror është barbare dhe primitive. Por nuk ishte ekologjia e jashtme e planetit të rënë problemi që e çmendte më shumë njeriun; burimi i tmerreve më të mëdha të njeriut ndodhej brenda tij. Ai nuk mund të ishte kurrë i sigurtë në se ishte funksioni i saktë i frymës së tij apo nëse ishte funksioni i mbrapshtë i shpirtit të tij, që funksiononte në vend të frymës së vdekur. Tashmë njeriu kishte humbur kuptimin e motiveve të thella të tij. Tani vetëm Perëndia i njihte motivet e vërteta të zemrës së njeriut. Dhe kështu do të mbetet përgjithmonë deri në zhdukjen e kësaj specieje. Trupi i tij me anë të shenjave po tregonte se ishte bërë krejt i pandjeshëm ndaj të gjithë gjërave frymore që i kishte shfaqur njëherë e njëkohë.

Ajo që ishte akoma më tragjike ishte përfundimi i nënshtrimit të trupit ndaj shpirtit. Trupi i kishte deklaruar një luftë të gjithanëshme shpirtit dhe po e fitonte atë luftë. Për më tepër trupi po ngrinte lart të gjitha shqisat e tij.
‘Shqisa’ po bëhej një dëshirë e madhe për zotërim. Këto ndjenja po fitonin kontroll mbi shpirtin e njeriut. Rrjedhoja vendimtare në një betejë pa pushim ishte vënë në dyshim serioz. Më në fund ky trup i rënë, me ndjenja dhe luftues, arriti në pikën që nuk mund të quhej trup i vlefshëm. Por mori emërtimin ‘Mish’. Megjithatë nga diku brenda këtij trupi, që kishte qenë më parë i lavdishëm, dukej sikur kishte një kujtesë të gjërave të së kaluarës. Thellë nga brendësia e këtij skllavi të mposhtur, ngrihej një lutje  për një çlirim të paimagjinueshëm. Toka, dielli, hëna dhe yjet – duke dëshmuar rënien e stërmadhe të tyre dhe atë të kryeveprës më të madhe të krijimit – e dëgjuan këtë lutje për çlirim dhe u bashkuan në thirrjen e dëshpëruar.

Shpirti i njeriut, trupi i tij dhe thellësia e vetë tokës u bashkuan tok, në një thirrje të fuqishme për një lloj shpëtimi. Pema e jetës ishte larguar nga Toka dhe ishte kthyer në mbretërinë Frymore. Njeriu i zhveshur lakuriq duke zvarritur një trup të rënë dhe një frymë të vdekur, u strehua në një planet të rënë, që tronditej nga dridhjet. Një engjëll i rënë tani kishte një skllav të ri për ta munduar dhimbshëm. Për sa kohë? Përgjithmonë? A është njeriu i dënuar të jetojë përjetësisht në këtë tmerr që të tret?
A ka ndonjë shpresë për këtë njeri? Përgjigja do t’ju habiste.

Por ç’ka të bëjë gjithë kjo me ecjen tuaj si besimtar?

Në hartën biologjike ne shikojmë një qenie që ishte dikur e lavdishme, e cila ka rënë në mënyrë ekstreme. Emri i kësaj qënieje është Homo Sapiens. Ti je në listën e përkatësisë së kësaj specieje. Por sa është dëmi frymor i kësaj specieje? A ka ndonjë shpresë që njeriu të rimarrë veten nga kjo gjendje ku Fryma ka veprimtari të ulët? A mundet njeriu që të jetë edhe njëherë dikush që ecën në miqësi intime me Perëndinë? Përgjigja është jo.

Perëndia jo vetëm nuk do të heqë dorë, por Ai do ta vdesë këtë specie. Kura e Tij për njeriun e rënë është zhdukja e plotë. Kjo do t’i bënte të gjitha shpresat të kota.

Megjithatë nuk është kështu. Perëndia kishte një vizion të lartë! Ai do ta vdiste këtë specie për të prezantuar një specie të re. Pikërisht këtu në planetin tonë Perëndia do prezantonte një formë jete krejtësisht të ndryshme nga ana biologjike dhe tërësisht të re. Kjo krijesë do ngjante nga pamja e jashtme me specien e vjetër, por këtu mbaron dhe ngjashmëria. Në brendësi këto dy forma jete janë krejt të ndryshme.

I dashur lexues, ti do të takohesh me një përfaqësues të gjallë të një përkatësie të re biologjike si dhe me lëvizjen e parë në një krijimi plotësisht të ri.

----------


## Matrix

*PJESA E DYTE E LIBRIT* 

*GJASHTE* 

* 
 Krijesa e Dytë nga Dy Mbretëritë	*


Ati i tij ishte nga mbretëria tjetër. Nëna e tij ishte nga planeti ynë. Pyetja: Çfarë është Ai biologjikisht? 
	Ai mori ADN-në dhe gjenet hyjnore nga Ati i Tij*. (shikoni diskutimin mbi ADN-në e Perëndisë në kapitullin katër). Prandaj Ai është Biri i Perëndisë dhe  brenda qenies së Tij ndodhet jeta e përjetshme. Ai ka (dhe është) forma më e lartë e jetës në hartën biologjike. Ai është hyjnor; Jezusi e ka origjinën nga mbretëria frymërore. Nga ana tjetër Ai ka gjithashtu të trashëguar ADN-në dhe gjenet biologjike të nënës së Tij. Ai ka edhe jetën njerëzore brenda Tij. 
	Atehere cili është Ai? Jeta më e lartë , hyjnore apo jeta njerëzore? Ai është edhe njëra edhe tjetra. Në fakt, Ai është e vetmja qenie e gjallë që ka të dyja këto forma jete që pulsojnë brenda Tij. 
	Atëhere a i përket Ai kësaj mbretërie apo mbretërisë tjetër? A është shtëpia e Tij mbretëria fizike, materiale, e dukshme, molekulare, e përkohshme, me përmasa, e matshme, universi hapsirë-kohë i përbërë nga atome dhe materje? Apo është mbretëria frymore, jo materiale, e padukshme, e përhershme, universi pa përmasa dhe i pamatshëm? Përgjigjia është e qartë: Ai është me origjinë nga të dyja mbretëritë dhe të dyja ato janë mjedisi i Tij i natyrshëm. Ai është në shtëpi në të përjetshmen ku koha (apo pakohësia) ecin në dy drejtime. Ai është nëpër korridoret e të gjitha ngjarjeve, në të gjitha drejtimet. Ai jetoi në mbretërinë frymore, gjatë gjithë përjetësisë së kaluar, deri në lindjen e Tij në Betlehem. Pas lindjes për 33 vjet Ai ishte vendasi (dhe në shtëpi) i një mbretërie të vogël, të kufizuar, të përkohshme dhe të dukshme, ku ndodhnin shumë ngjarje që lëvizin vetëm në një drejtim. Gjatë gjithë përjetësisë Ai kishte jetuar në mbretërinë tjetër. Gjatë 33 vjetëve, Ai jetoi në këtë mbretëri. 
	Por ka edhe më. 
	Duket se Ai kishte aftësinë unike që të jetonte njëkohësisht në të dyja mbretëritë. Ndërsa Ai jetonte në këtë mbretëri fizike, Ai jetonte gjithashtu, në të njëjtën kohë edhe në mbretërinë frymore. 
	Por ka edhe më.
	Ai kishte gjithashtu origjinë gjaku mbretëror… në të dyja mbretëritë. Në njërën Ai ishte Biri i Zotit Perëndi, Krijuesit të të gjitha gjërave; ndërsa në mbretërinë tonë Ai ishte në rrugën për marrjen e fronit të një kombi të përbërë nga njerëzit e Perëndisë. Parashikimet janë tronditëse. Nëse ai fitonte këtë planet dhe nëse Ati i Tij ia dorëzonte Atij pushtetin në mbretërinë e padukshme, Ai mund të bëhej Zoti dhe Mbreti i të dyja mbretërive. Mbreti i të gjithë mbretërve dhe Zoti i të gjithë zotërve. 
	Por le të kthehemi tani tek çështja jonë kryesore. 
	Kur Ai jetonte në tokë, kur ngrihej në mëngjes nga krevati, me anë të cilës jetë jetoi Ai? Në fund të fundit Jezus Krishti zinte dy vende në hartën biologjike! Ai kishte dy prindër por secili i përkiste një mbretërie të ndryshme. Duke patur dy përmbajtje jete Ai ishte krejtësisht Perëndi dhe krejtësisht njeri, siç mund të shprehet me fjalë në më të madhin nga të gjithë pohimet paradoksale. Ai ishte 100 përqind një qenie njerëzore, megjithatë Perëndia ishte jeta e Tij; prandaj Ai ishte hyjnor. Pra kur u ngrit në mëngjes nëpërmjet cilës prej këtyre jetëve jetoi Ai? 
	Në radhë të parë Ai jetoi nëpërmjet jetës hyjnore. Ai jetoi me anë të jetës më të lartë. Ai ishte krijesa e vetme në këtë tokë që jetoi në këtë mënyrë. Jeta e rendit të tretë të Tij ishte nën bindjen e jetës së rendit të parë të Tij! (Jeta e Tij njerëzore iu nënshtrua jetës së Tij hyjnore.) Ja pra ku po jetonte në këtë planet në ngjashmërinë e mishit njerëzor e megjithatë po jetonte me anë të një jete biologjike më të lartë. 
	Një njeri i cili ngrihej në mëngjes dhe jetonte me anë të një jete hyjnore; një njeri i cili jetonte pikërisht të njëjtën jetë me Perëndinë kur Ai ngrihej në mëngjes. Kjo nuk kishte ndodhur kurrë më parë. 
	Krahas kësaj, ky njeri i pabesueshëm ishte i vetmi i species së Tij. Ai ishte më i rrezikuari nga të gjitha speciet, sepse Ai ishte i vetëm. Kur Ai u vra mbi një pemë, kjo vrasje e zhduku llojin e Tij përgjithmonë. Nuk do të kishte kurrë më në tokë një specie me jetë njerëzore dhe jetë hyjnore brenda vetes. Duhet të kishte vetëm një qenie në këtë planet i cili do të jetonte me anë të jetës më të lartë. Nuk kishte ndodhur kurrë më parë dhe nuk do të ndodhte kurrë më. 
	Ky pohim është i vërtetë, por Perëndia kishte një alternativë dhe ajo ishte aq e thellë sa askush nuk kishte menduar ndonjëherë për të. 
	Perëndia mund ta zhdukte me siguri të plotë këtë krijim, t’i jepte fund homosapiensit të vjetër dhe më pas të sillte një krijim fare të ri! Sikur Ai ta bënte këtë dhe pastaj të sillte në ekzistencë një specie biologjikisht të re, atëhere gjithçka mund të ishte e mundur. Mendo për këtë. Një specie që ishte njerëzore, megjithatë jo si specia e mëparshme e Adamit, sepse ajo e kishte humbur lavdinë. Një specie që ishte njerëzore, por që mbartte në thellësinë e vet jetën më të lartë. 
	Po krijimin e vjetër, ta shkatërrosh? Të kesh një krijim fare të ri? Me një specie të re? Një specie e re që mund të arrinte zotërimin e jetës më të lartë? 
	Preposterous! 
	A është kjo e pamundur? Mos jini tepër të sigurtë! Në fund të fundit keni të bëni me Atë, që është Krijuesi i kësaj mbretërie dhe është e ditur se Ai ka përdorur disa taktika mjaft dëshpëruese për të përmbushur Qëllimin e Tij të përjetshëm. 
	Nëse ekziston edhe mundësia më e vogël e ardhjes në ekzistencë të një specieje të tillë, atëherë kjo është për ju një arsye që ju bën të nevojshme të mësoni gjithçka që të mundni për biologjinë, sociologjinë, kulturën dhe vlerat e Jezus Krishtit. Ndoshta pyetja më e zgjuar që mund të bëni ndonjëherë si një besimtar, i cili dëshiron që ta njohë më nga afër Perëndinë e vet është kjo: 
•	Si jetoi saktësisht Zoti im me anë të një jete tjetër? 

Përgjigjia jepet në një kapitull më vete. 


*					SHTATE 

Një Vështrim Biologjik tek një Marangoz*


Një karpentier që jetoi në Nazaret ngjasonte disi si Adami para se të mëkatonte. Fuqia penetruese e Adamit qëndronte në pamjen e jashtme por jo në brendësinë e tij. Ndryshimet midis brendësive të tyre të shtangin nga habia! Adami kishte qenë së pari dhe mbi të gjitha, një shpirt i gjallë, së dyti një frymë dhe në fund një trup. 
	Po si ishte vallë marangozi? Ai nuk ishte në radhë të parë një shpirt i gjallë. Ndërsa fryma e tij nuk radhitej pas ndonjë gjëje tjetër. Pikërisht në qendrën e qenies më të thellë të Tij, ndodhej fryma e Tij, fryma njerëzore, e gjallë! E plotë. Vepruese. 
A nuk kishte Adami një frymë të pamëkatë? Po dhe kjo frymë e marangozit ashtu si ajo e Adamit erdhi nga mbretëria tjetër. Mirëpo në Adamin, ende të pamëkatë, shpirti ishte në qendër të tij. Fryma e njeriut ishte një mjet drejtimi nga mbretëria tjetër. Fryma e Adamit nuk ishte në qendër të tij dhe nuk ishte as një formë jete. Kujtohuni se Adami kishte një pjesë të paplotësuar. Atij i mungonte një pjesë biologjike!* (Shënim: Termi biologjik i referohet formave të jetës jo fizike). Adami kishte një frymë njerëzore që ishte bërë për të mbajtur brenda vetë Adamit diçka nga mbretëria tjetër. Siç e tha dhe vetë Jezusi në mënyrë të papërsëritshme, “mishi lind mish dhe fryma frymë”. Ky është parimi kryesor i Zanafillës: “Pasardhësi është sipas llojit të vet”. Të gjitha krijesat duke përfshirë edhe pasardhësit e Adamit, janë sipas llojit të vet. (I tillë është pra ky marangoz me origjinë nga të dyja mbretëritë dhe që i përket të dyja “llojeve!”) Çfarë ishte ajo që mungonte tek Adami dhe që do të ishte “trashëguar sipas llojit të vet?” Perëndia kishte synuar që jeta e cila qe  në atë frutin e Pemës së mrekullueshme të Jetës duhej të zinte vend në frymën e Adamit. Ashtu siç mbante shpirti i Adamit jetën njerëzore, po kështu duhej të mbante fryma e Adamit jetën e frutit të Pemës së Jetës. 
	Adami ishte ftuar që të ishte pjesëmarrës i jetës më të lartë, duke u bërë në këtë mënyrë biri i dukshëm i Perëndisë së padukshëm. Perëndia do kishte patur qenie, që duke jetuar në këtë planet, në Kopshtin e Edenit, do të ishin njerëzore megjithatë duke pasur jetën e Perëndisë në frymën e tyre….duke jetuar nga jeta e Tij. 
	Adami nuk hëngri kurrë fruta të asaj peme, prandaj ai mbeti një krijesë e papërfunduar. Adami ishte biologjikisht i ndryshëm nga ç’kishte planifikuar Perëndia që ai të ishte. Ai mbeti me një pjesë mangut. Një specie e papërfunduar. Nuk është për tu habitur që jeta nuk ka patur një kuptim të vërtetë për racën e tij. 
	Si ndryshonte biologjikisht marangozi i Nazaretit nga Adami? Përgjigja gjendet në ndryshimin ndërmjet frymës së Adamit dhe të Zotit! Thellë brenda Zotit Jezus fryma e Tij e gjallë përmbante diçka! Ky është ndryshimi ndërmjet këtyre dy njerëzve! Shikoni me shumë kujdes! Jeta hyjnore gjendet brenda frymës njerëzore të marangozit!  Fryma e Tij përmban Frymën hyjnore. Pikërisht jeta e Perëndisë brenda frymës së Jezus Krishtit. Në fakt, që të dy janë një. Një formë jete është në shpirtin e Tij; është jeta njerëzore.
 Jeta më e lartë. Jeta e përjetshme. Fryma jeton brenda Jezus Krishtit. Zoti juaj ka Jetën më të lartë që pulson brenda Tij. 
	Brenda Jezusit gjendet diçka që nuk u gjend kurrë brenda Adamit. Nuk mungon asgjë në qenien e marangozit. Nuk ka “pjesë” të lëna jashtë saj. Fruti i Pemës së Jetës gjendet brenda këtij Galileasi. Në të vërtetë, Ai është Pema e Jetës. Ai është jeta. Ai është Jeta e Përjetëshme. 
	Jezus Krishti është një formë jete. Cila formë jete? Ai është forma e Jetës më të Lartë e bërë e dukshme. Zoti e deklaroi pikërisht këtë fakt: “Unë jam Jeta”. 
	Pali e deklaroi këtë: “Krishti është jeta ime”. 
	Tani, le të shohim përgjigjen për pyetjen tonë kryesore. Ne e kemi bërë atë për Perëndinë, për engjëjt, për Adamin. Kur Jezus Krishti, një marangoz që jetoi në Galile, u ngrit nga krevati në mëngjes, me anë të çfarë jete jetoi Ai? Ai jetoi me anë të të njëjtës jetë me anë të së cilës jeton Ati Perëndi. Jezus Krishti nuk jetoi me anë të një jete që iu dha nga Maria. Ai jetoi me anë të një jete jonjerëzore. Ai jetoi me anë të Jetës më të Lartë. 
	Kështu ne shohim biologjinë e vetme të Jezus Krishtit. Adami i pamëkatë e filloi si (1) shpirt, (2) frymë, (3) trup. Jezus Krishti ishte (1) frymë, (2) shpirt, (3) trup. 
	Jezus Krishti ishte krijesa e parë që ishte frymë, shpirt, pastaj trup. Ky ishte rendi biologjik që Perëndia kishte planifikuar për Adamin. Por ky lloj rendi nuk ekzistoi kurrë tek njeriu deri sa lindi Jezus Krishti. 
	Ka edhe më për të thënë! Jezus Krishti kishte një shpirt të zakonshëm njerëzor. Kur shpirti radhitet i dyti kjo është normale. Shpirti njerëzor nuk është kurrë plotësisht normal, përderisa të mos jetë nën drejtimin e asaj Jete më të Lartë që banon brenda frymës. 
	Jezus Krishti ishte personi i parë që kishte me të vërtetë një shpirt normal. Emocionet e shpirtit ekzistonin, por ato nuk i shkelën kurrë kufijtë e tyre natyrore. Nga ana tjetër ato kurrë nuk u shtypën në mënyrë të panatyrshme. 
	Gjithashtu ekzistonte vullneti i shpirtit të Tij, por Ai nuk u përpoq që ta jetonte jetën e krishterë me anë të vendosmërisë dhe qëndrueshmërisë së vullnetit njerëzor. Vullneti i tij nuk ishte as i fortë, as i dobët. Vullneti i Tij ishte i bindur ndaj Jetës më të Lartë. 
	Por ishte normaliteti i mendjes së Tij, që ishte në ndryshim të madh me intelektin, arsyetimin dhe llogjikimin në krahasim me të gjithë ata që kishte rreth Tij. Mendja e Tij ishte më se normale. Kjo mund të jetë tronditëse për ty lexues i dashur, por Jezus Krishti nuk ishte një intelektual i madh. Po të kish qenë i tillë, Ai do të largohej gjithnjë e më shumë drejt anës njerëzore, duke e neglizhuar atë hyjnore. Ne mendojmë gjithmonë se intelektuali është  në plan të parë. Por e vërteta për sa i përket logjikës, njohjes  dhe funksioneve të tilla të mendjes është se Perëndia është shumë i thjeshtë në këtë plan. Që ta themi ndryshe jeta njerëzore e rënë është shumë intelektuale. Kjo është natyra e gjendjes së njeriut të rënë. Mos harro kurrë se kur forma më e lartë e jetës erdhi në tokë, Zoti e formoi formën e tretë të jetës paksa ndryshe në planin mendor, në krahasim me thjeshtësinë që ai kishte. Është forma e tretë e jetës në hartën biologjike, e cila renditet e para për sa i përket logjikës. Po të zhvendoseni lart ose dhe poshtë në hartën biologjike, ju do të gjeni forma të jetës që janë më pak të komplikuara se sa njeriu. Njerëzit intelektualë të kohës së Jezus Krishtit e bombarduan Atë me pyetjet më të thella dhe të komplikuara që mund të formonte mendja e njeriut. Ai i “çmendi ata me përgjigje që flisnin, për zogjtë, lulet, perëndimet, erën dhe ujin. Funksionet e mendjes së Tij ishin normale. Mendimet e Tij, mësimet e Tij, jeta e Tij ishin të thjeshta dhe jo të komplikuara. Fjalët e Tij dhe stili i jetës së Tij zinin vend të dyja me kuptimin e thjeshtësisë dhe të gjërave që nuk shiheshin dot. Vendbanimi tjetër i Tij, që gjendet në mbretërinë tjetër, nuk është i famshëm për intelektualizmin dhe arsyen. 
	Sot intelektuali shihet si superior dhe i besohet më tepër, se sa emocioneve apo vullnetit. Zoti juaj, Jeta më e Lartë, tregoi dhembshuri dhe durim të madh ndaj njerëzve të ndikuar nga emocioni. Ai toleroi të vullnetshmit (djaloshin e pasur aristokrat). Ai pati një përbuzje gjithnjë në rritje ndaj njerëzve të mendjes (farisejve, studiuesve të shkrimit), pa përmendur luftën që zhvilloi me ta, e cila përfundoi me vrasjen e Tij. Ndoshta ky person që mund të shkelë shtigjet e së kaluarës dhe të së ardhmes së historisë, e dinte se çfarë do t’i bënin njerëzit, e lobit ballor të trurit, besimit dhe besimtarëve të krishterë. 
	Çfarë i kanë bërë? 
	Ata kanë përkufizuar se besimi ynë është në radhë të parë i varur nga intelektualizmi dhe besimi i doktrinës. Ky koncept, sigurisht që nuk ka të bëjë pothuajse aspak me të jetuarit e jetës së krishterë me anë të një Jete brenda nesh. 
	Ndalo pak dhe bëj pyetjen: Nëse lloji i Tij filloi të shumohet, nëse ata gjithashtu filluan të jetojnë me anë të Jetës më të Lartë, që gjendej në ta, si do të ishin këta njerëz në jetën e përditshme? A do të ishin ata njerëz që kishin në radhë të parë shpirtin, apo frymën? Të komplikuar apo të thjeshtë? Të dhënë pas mendjes, emocionit, vullnetit të fortë apo diçka krejt tjetër nga këto tri gjëra? Arsyetues? Moralistë? Me përkatësi më të madhe nga kjo mbretëri me vlera të lidhura pas gjërave të perceptuara, apo nga mbretëria e padukshme dhe e paperceptueshme? Apo do të ishin njerëz që kërkonin njohurinë e përvojës së Perëndisë-miqësinë me Perëndinë? Po për trupin e pamëkat të Jezusit? 
	Para se të largohej përfundimisht nga ky planet trupi i Tij ndryshoi. Trupi i Tij u shndërrua në një trup frymor. Termi “trup frymor” është kontradiktor në të kuptuar. Frymor është i padukshëm që nuk shihet, pa masë dhe molekula. Trupi mund të shihet, është fizik, ka masë dhe molekula. Trupi mund të shihet, është fizik, ka masë dhe molekula, për Jezusin në të cilin u takuan të dyja mbretëritë, prej të cilave Ai erdhi, ato u pajtuan dhe u shprehën në trupin e Tij. 
	Çfarë specie! Trupi i Tij nuk ishte dhe nuk është në pushtetin e hapsirë-kohës. A ju vjen ndër mend historia? Natën e një të diele në Jeruzalem Ai trup përshkoi materien fizike, megjithatë ishte i dukshëm. Dhe sot trupi i Tij është i dukshëm por frymor dhe hyjnor. Ai është person fizik, megjithatë Ai jeton tani në mbretërinë frymore nën dritën që ende nuk shihet. 
	A planifikon që të rikthehet në këtë mbretëri fizike? 
	Ai do të shihet dhe brohoritet me lavdi! Çfarë specie! 
	Më vonë do të shihet se ç’ka të bëjë e gjithë kjo me ju dhe ecjen tuaj me Zotin Jezus. Por tani ne duhet të bëjmë një pyetje, përgjigja e së cilës është vendimtare për jetën tuaj frymore: Si bëri Jezus Krishti që jetoi me anë të një jete jonjerëzore? Si jetoi Ai me anë të Jetës më të Lartë? Le ta ndjekim këtë pyetje tani dhe gjatë gjithë jetës sonë. 



*                                                   KAPITULLI 8   

 Ati si Jeta e Jezus Krishtit*

Nëse ju doni ta njihni më mirë Zotin tuaj, atëherë ju fillojeni këtë çështje duke u përpjekur që të kuptoni se si ishte jeta e Tij e brendshme, kur Ai jetoi në tokë. Pyesni Jezus Krishtin se si jetoi Ai një jetë të krishterë. As Pjetri, as Gjoni, as Pali, nuk mund t’ju tregojë mënyrën më të mirë që Zoti të banojë brenda jush. Brenda Jezusit gjendej Ati i Tij dhe që gjendet brenda jush tashmë, që mund t’ju udhëheqë ju, që të jetoni një jetë nën drejtimin e Tij. 
	Unë jetoj nëpërmjet Atit Tim. 
Si jetoi Jezus Krishti nëpërmjet jetës së Atit? Si jetoi Ai me anë të Jetës më të Lartë? Çfarë përvoje shtrihet pas kësaj gjendje të pabesueshme? Përgjigjia e Tij do t’ju japë një pamje të re të ecjes suaj nën frymën e jetës stuaj të krishterë. 
	Ne do ta studiojmë jetën e Tij në dy pjesë: 
1-	Përvoja e Tij në tokë para se Ai të fillonte shërbimin. 
2-	Përvoja e Tij në tokë gjatë shërbimit tre vjeçar. 
Fillimisht duket se mund të mësojmë pak për “Jetën Frymore” të Jezusit, para se Ai të mbushte 30 vjeç. Por, nëse ne vëzhgojmë ngjarjet që ndodhën në jetën e Tij në moshën 30 vjeçare, ne mund të themi se Ai i kishte mbledhur ato atribute gjatë jetës së Tij, në një kohë midis lindjes dhe moshës së Tij 30 vjeçare. Pra, le të marrim parasysh pjekurinë frymore të Birit të Perëndisë. Duke qëndruar në krahët e Marisë, bebja e vogël nuk tha: “Unë po hiqem sikur jam bebe, apo, unë jam Biri i Perëndisë i ardhur nga vendet qiellore, apo, unë do vazhdoj të hiqem sikur po rritem gjatë dhjetëvjeçarit të ardhshëm”. Ai ishte me të vërtetë një bebe dhe Ai u rrit siç rritet një fëmijë i zakonshëm. Ndërsa trupi i Tij rritej dhe Ai piqej, shpirti i Tij rritej dhe piqej në lidhje të ngushtë kohore me trupin. Mirëpo ndryshe nga një fëmijë i zakonshëm Ai kishte një frymë të gjallë. Kujdesi i Tij për këtë dimension të brendshëm gjithashtu rritej në lidhje të ngushtë kohore me forcimin dhe pjekjen e trupit dhe shpirtit të Tij. Ai është i vetmi person që u lind, apo që do të lindej ndonjëherë me një frymë të gjallë dhe me Perëndinë që banonte brenda Tij. Ndërsa Adami u krijua plotësisht i rritur. Veç kësaj ai nuk kishte brenda tij Zotin. 
	Çfarë mësoi dhe si u rrit  me frymë Jezusi? Përgjigja është mahnitëse. Nëse ju mund të kapni qoftë edhe kuptimet më të vogla të pjekurisë frymore të Zotit tuaj ndërsa rritej, kjo mund të ndryshojë krejtësisht kuptimin tuaj mbi maturinë e duhur frymore të një besimtari dhe t’ju hapë kuptime krejt të reja, të fjalës Frymë dhe frymore. Në fund të fundit ishte Zoti juaj, Ai që “shpiku” pak a shumë termat e tilla si frymë, frymore dhe vende qiellore. Për ne këto janë fjalë, ndërsa për Atë ishin përvojë. Ai i përdori këto fjalë për të përshkruar përvojën e Tij. Eksperienca e Zotit tuaj në të kaluarën e përjetësisë; përvoja personale e Tij në prekjen e mbretërisë frymore teksa Ai rritej; ecuria e brendshme e Tij përtërihej me Atin dhe frymën e Tij, gjatë shërbimit të Tij 3-vjeçar: - këto ishin përvojat të cilat Biri i Perëndisë i tregoi me fjalët e Tij. Ai formoi fjalë të reja që të përshkruante realitetin e shoqërisë hyjnore të Tij me Atin dhe Frymën e Shenjtë, gjatë atyre kohëve të jetës së Tij. Të gjitha përvojat e krishtera kanë të përbashkët origjinën e tyre në takimin e Jezusit me gjërat frymore. 
	Mësoni përvojën e Tij dhe ju do të zbuloni pyetjen tuaj si të ecni me Zotin. Fjalët, të cilat Ai i përdori për të përshkruar përvojat e Tij, vijnë tek ne thjesht si fjalë. Ato fjalë duhet të kthehen sërisht në përvojë në mënyrë që ne ta njohim me të vërtetë se për çfarë foli Ai. Ja diçka që Ai zbuloi, ndërsa  rritej. Ai zbuloi se mund të kujtonte të kaluarën. (Le të lexojmë së bashku tek Gjoni 1:1-5 dhe letra e Kolosianëve e të zbulojmë aty se Ai krijoi gjithëçka.) Pra duhet të vinte një ditë në jetën e çirakut të ri prej marangozi, kur Ai bëri po të njëjtin zbulim për vetveten. Erdhi një çast kur Ai kujtoi ditën kur kishte krijuar frymorët dhe fizikët. 
	Sapo mbushi 12 vjeç, Ai e dinte se kush ishte Babai i Tij. Natën përpara kryqëzimit Ai ishte, të paktën gjatë natës, një i tëri me Atin e Tij. Ishte Ati i cili tha: “Kam qëndruar kaq kohë me ty dhe Ti ende nuk më njeh?” Ai guxoi të thoshte: “Përpara se Abrahami të ishte, Unë jam.” Ai i foli Atit në këtë dialog të habitshëm: “Ti më deshe mua para krijimit të botës.” 
	Jezusi foli shpesh për kthimin në vendet qiellore, ku Ai kishte jetuar më parë. Diku përgjatë shtigjeve të rritjes së Tij, Ai u kujtua se kishte qenë me Perëndinë, atje në të përjetëshmen. Nga kjo mësojmë shumë mbi përvojën e Tij të brendshme. Nuk ishte trupi i tij ai që  ia zbuloi Jezusit këto gjëra, dhe aq më pak shpirti. Ishte fryma e Tij, ajo që i zbuloi përvojat që Ai kishte pasur në përjetësinë e së kaluarës. 
	Ne kemi mësuar pak mbi jetën frymore të Jezusit, si dhe mbi njërin nga tiparet e jetës së Tij të brendshme. Por ka edhe më. Ai mund të kujtonte gjithashtu ngjarjet e së kaluarës në hapsirë-kohë. Ai foli qëllimisht se kishte njohur personalisht njerëz, të cilët kishin jetuar shumë kohë më parë (p.sh. Transformimi kur Ai u takua me Moisiun dhe Elian. Ata e njihnin Atë). Por supozimet janë akoma më dramatike se kaq. Duket se fryma e Tij, jo vetëm që mund ta kujtonte të kaluarën, por edhe mund të endej nëpër të. 
Si ishte kjo e mundur? Fryma e Tij është prej mbretërisë frymore. Në atë mbretëri, hapësira, koha, materja, masa, largësia, dimensionet madje edhe e kaluara dhe e ardhmja duket se nuk ekzistojnë, të paktën jo sipas mënyrës që i mendojmë ne. Thjeshtë, ora nuk lëviz në mbretërinë jomateriale. Nëse kjo është e vërtetë atëhere Perëndia juaj lëviz nëpër korridoret e kohës. Në fakt, është e mistershme që Ai gjendet në universin tonë të hapsirë-kohës dhe në universin pa përmasa në të njëjtën kohë. 
Konsideroni fjalët: “Abrahami e pa ditën Time” (Gjoni 8:56) 
“Biri i Njeriut, i cili zbriti nga vendet qiellore dhe që gjëndet tani në vendet qiellore” (Gjoni 3:13) Ai u tha jobesimtarëve: “Atje ku po shkoj unë ju nuk mund të vini” (Gjoni 13:33)  Ai e bëri të vështirë për t’u kuptuar nga mendja njerëzore fjalinë: “Aty ku unë jam ju nuk mund të vini.” (Gjoni 7:34,36)
Zoti juaj kishte thellë në brendësinë e Tij, një vend që duket se nuk ka qenë i kufizuar nga universi ynë material dhe dimensional. Zoti juaj kishte një frymë që mund të kujtonte përjetësinë dhe historinë njerëzore të kaluar. Ai mund ta kujtonte që kishte qenë atje. 
Ndoshta gjëja më e vështirë që na duhet ne krijesave të varfra të kuptojmë, duke qenë se jemi kaq të mbërthyer në këtë vazhdimësinë tonë të hapsirë-kohës është se Ai filloi të kujtonte të ardhmen. 
“Ata do të shohin Birin e Njeriut të vijë nëpër retë e qiellit” (Mateu 26:64) 
“Unë pashë Satanin që po binte nga qielli si vetëtimë” (Luka 10:18) 
“Unë jam alfa dhe omega. Unë jam, kam qenë dhe do të jem” (Zbulesa 1:8) 
“Ai do të vritet por do të ringjallet pas tre ditësh, nga dita që do ta vrasin” (Marku 9:31) 
Atëhere si mundet që dikush ta kujtojë të ardhmen në përjetësi, kur ajo ende nuk ka ndodhur? Por kush thotë se ende nuk ka ndodhur? Sigurisht që nuk ka ndodhur ende, këtu në hapësirë-kohën tonë të vogël. Por ne nuk mund të themi se e ardhmja e përjetësisë nuk ka ndodhur për Të. 
Hapësira, mbretëria fizike, gjithë masa, gjithë koha, vazhdimësia e kohës dhe përjetësia gjenden në Të. Meqë përjetësia gjendet në Të, atëherë Ai është para dhe pas gjërave të përjetshme, në të njëjtën kohë. Këtu në tokë, kjo është shumë larg aftësisë sonë për të kuptuar thellë brenda vendit të frymës së Tij. Ai ishte i lirë nga të gjithë kufijtë. Aty Ai vuri re të gjithë të kaluarën e Tij, si dhe gjithë të ardhmen e Tij para egzistencës. Ai arriti kuptimin e kësaj kohe pas krijimit! Ai e dinte se do të kthehej në lavdi, kur të kthehej tek Ati. Diku në pjekurinë e Tij, Ai kishte zbuluar se mund të kujtonte të ardhmen. Ai e pa veten e Tij të kryqëzohej dhe të ringjallej. Ai e pa ngritjen e Tij. Ai pa shkatërrimin e Jeruzalemit. Ai e pa që do të kthehej në këtë planet me pushtet dhe lavdi, me ëngjëjt e zgjedhur. Shumë nga këto gjëra, apo gjëra të ngjashme me këto duhet t’i kenë ndodhur Atij para se të mbushte 30 vjeç. 
Duket sikur e kaluara, e tashmja dhe e ardhmja kaluan para Tij si një pafundësi. Ai foli disa herë për gjërat e së ardhmes, sikur ato të kishin ndodhur. Për shembull, Ai i foli shpesh dishepujve të Tij, sikur kryqi t’i kishte çliruar ata, pa u kryqëzuar ende Ai, dhe sikur ata ta kishin marrë Frymën e Shenjtë. Për Atë, këto gjëra ishin kryer tashmë. Nga pikëpamja e Tij në përjetësi, këta burra ishin çliruar tashmë dhe kishin marrë brenda tyre Frymën e Shenjtë. Diku gjatë rritjes së Tij, Ai e kuptoi se mund të shihte në mënyrë konkrete ngjarjet e padukshme frymore, teksa ato ndodhnin: “Unë pashë Satanin të binte si vetëtimë”. Ne thjesht nuk mund ta dimë si ndodhi kjo me saktësi, por ne dimë që, Ati i Tij ndodhej në Të dhe Ai i kushtoi vëmendje këtij fakti. Erdhi një kohë që Ai filloi të dëgjonte Atin e Tij, të fliste me Të. Ne i marrim ashtu siç janë disa nga thëniet e habitshme të Zotit, duke i përshkruar ato, ndoshta si një dhunti profetike. Ka më të ngjarë që, përgjigjia të gjendet në misteret e lidhura me veprimtarinë e frymës së Tij. 
Ne themi se ndërsa Ai rritej, Ai zbuloi se mund të shikonte në të tashmen gjërat që nuk mund të shiheshin nga sytë e Tij, pra gjërat e së ardhmes. Ai njohu njerëz që nuk i kishte takuar kurrë, madje e dinte se çfarë mendonin ata. Ai u tha: 
-	Fëmija yt është shëruar. 
-	Tani po vijnë ata që do më tradhëtojnë. 
-	Ju do të gjeni aty një gomar. 
-	Kapni një peshk hapni gojën e tij…
-	Hidhni rrjetat tuaja në krahun tjetër…
-	Zakia zbriti poshtë…
-	Pra, ti je Pjetri. 
-	Të pashë ty Nathaniel poshtë pemës.
-	Ti thua të vërtetën, ti ke pasur pesë bashkëshortë…
-	Njëri prej jush është tradhëtari…
-	Kam qëndruar kaq kohë me ju, ende nuk më keni njohur? 
  	Të gjitha këto tregojnë se fryma e Tij njerëzore mund të lëvizë në përjetësi dhe nuk është gjithnjë e kufizuar për të njohur vetëm gjërat e afërta gjeografikisht dhe gjërat e së tashmes. 
	A kanë ndonjëherë besimtarët vështrim të tillë? Nëse po, pse? A është diçka kaq e mrekullueshme për profetizim? Për të bërë mrekulli? Për t’u bërë përshtypje shokëve tuaj? 
	Absolutisht jo! Përkundrazi, kjo është për shoqëri me Perëndinë, një lejim që ju bëhet për tu shoqëruar me Atë, në kohë dhe në gjërat e përjetësisë. Çfarëdo që mund të jenë apo të mos jenë vlerat e frymës njerëzore, ekziston një fakt i sigurt. Fryma njerëzore ekziston që ne të mund të kemi shoqëri me Perëndinë e Gjallë. Fryma e Zotit tuaj një me Atin ishte e pakufizuar dhe e pandikuar nga universi i hapsirë-kohës sonë, megjithëse Ai jetoi në të. 
	Ndërsa qëndronte mbi dheun e këtij planeti. Ai ishte i lirë që të banonte jashtë gardhit të lartësisë, thellësisë, gjerësisë dhe matjes së kohës. Duke jetuar në këtë krijim fizik, Ai nuk ishte fare nën pushtetin e kufijve të tij. Ai mund të shikonte madje edhe momentet e fundit të hapësirë-kohës dhe ngjarjet që do të ndodhin, që ishin përtej mbarimit të gjithë kufijve në vendet e papara të një të ardhme ku gjënden vetëm gjërat e pafundme. 
	I dashur lexues ky libër nuk është për profecitë ose për mrekullitë dhe çuditë. Ky libër është shkruar që ti të kesh shoqëri me Zotin tënd pikërisht tani. Për këtë fakt fryma është një fjalë më e lartë se sa i është besuar, meqë ajo ka të bëjë në ecurinë tuaj me Jezus Krishtin. Pra fryma është jetë. Erdhi gjithashtu një ditë në jetën e këtij marangozi të jashtëzakonshëm, kur Ai filloi të dëgjonte zëra! Po, zëra. Ose më saktë një zë. Jo një zë diku përpara dhe as nga prapa Tij. Aq më tepër jo nga ndonjë drejtim jashtë Tij. Ai zë nuk dëgjohej nga veshët e Tij. Ai zë i fliste Jezusit thellë me frymën e Tij dhe Jezusi e dëgjoi Atin e Tij duke folur. Në atë cast, Ati i Tij ishte brenda qenies së Tij. Pikërisht aty, në atë frymën e pakufizuar, të pamatë, pa përmasa, aty banonte Perëndia i gjallë. 
E përsëris që ky banim nuk është për fuqinë apo për profecinë. Nuk ishte ky qëllimi i banimit të Frymës për Atë, as për ju.  Zëri, që e banonte brenda, mbi gjithëçka tjetër, kishin një kuptim për Jezus Krishtin: Privilegjin e shoqërisë. Në radhë të parë dhe mbi gjithçka miqësi (shoqëri) me Atin e Tij. Imagjinoni atë ditë kur Ai deklaroi me zë të lartë në habinë e zbulimit, që të shtang më tepër: “Unë dhe Ati im jemi një.” Mbajeni mend se ky libër është shkruar për ecjen në Zotin Jezus Krisht. Në këtë libër tregohet se Ai eci me Atin e Tij dhe jetoi jetën e Tij një me Atin. Zoti juaj nuk kërkoi as autoritet, as pushtet, as mrekulli. Gjëja më e shenjtë në univers për Atë ishte që Ati i Tij banonte brenda qenies së Jezusit dhe që do  jetonte një jetë të pandarë nga Ati i Tij. Ja edhe një atribut tjetër i Birit të Zotit, që nuk e kishte asnjë në tokë. Kurdo që takohej me dikë, Ai mund të dallonte nëse personi ishte i gjallë apo i vdekur. Ai mund të dallonte nëse ata do të merrnin një ditë jetën e përjetëshme, apo nëse ata ishin thjesht njerëz të vdekur në lëvizje. A e kuptonte Ai këtë nga brenda apo udhëtonte në atë kohë pararendëse, para krijimit të botës kur Ai paracaktoi pikërisht ata që do të kishin jetën e përjetshme? Qëllimi që bëhet ky vëzhgim në përvojën e fëmijërisë dhe moshës së re burrërore të Jezus Krishtit është që ta krahasojmë atë me njeriun e rënë nga lavdia. Ata janë me të vërtetë dy qenie biologjikisht të ndryshme. Njeriu i rënë nga lavdia nuk ndryshonte vetëm për shkak të mishit mëkatar, shpirtit të dëmtuar dhe frymës që nuk funksiononte. Kishte më shumë se kaq. Zoti Jezus kishte brenda Tij pjesë funksionale, që njeriu i rënë nga lavdia nuk i kishte patur ndonjëherë. Të gjitha  vetitë e Tij ishin pa difekt, plus që Ai kishte brenda Tij një Jetë më të Lartë. Ai jetonte brenda kësaj jete dhe duke vepruar kështu, Ai përjetoi një mënyrë të jetuari mbi këtë tokë, që asnjë krijesë tjetër nuk e kishte njohur më parë. Ky është një subjekt i parë së tepërmi, megjithatë është i gjallë për ju dhe për mua si besimtarë. Mbi të gjitha të tjerat ju jeni rigjeneruar (Kjo do të thotë se fryma juaj është bërë sërish e gjallë). Ju keni brenda jush gjëra që veprojnë, të cilat nuk gjenden ndër jobesimtarët. Ju keni një frymë të ringjallur. Jobesimtari nuk e ka. Shpirti juaj ekziston gjithashtu në praninë e një fryme të ringjallur dhe ky është një faktor që ndikon, madje transformon shpirtin tuaj. Jobesimtari nuk është duke përjetuar brenda tij një mrekulli të tillë. 
Ku qëndron ndryshimi midis trupit të besimtarit dhe jobesimtarit? Ka një lajm të mirë për këtë. Ju keni shpresë për një trup të ri të lavdishëm. Jobesimtari nuk e ka. Fryma juaj është bërë një me frymën e Perëndisë dhe jeta e Tij (Jeta më e Lartë) është në frymën tuaj. Gjendet një formë tjetër më e lartë e Jetës, që banon tani tek ty. Ti je shpirt, por ti gjithashtu ke një frymë. Madje këto janë dy forma jete në ty dhe kur ti ngrihesh nga krevati në mëngjes, ti ke mundësi të arrish atë jetën tjetër. Sot fryma dhe Fryma e Shenjtë janë terma shumë të njohura, por ndoshta për arsyen e gabuar, për shumë njerëz këto fjalë kanë kuptim të gabuar, të suksesit, lumturisë, fuqisë, profecive, mrekullive duke nxjerrë demonë në veprim dhe gjëra të ngjashme me fuqitë magjike. Por, këto fjalë në buzët e Jezusit thonë diçka tjetër. Çfarë domethënie kishte për Jezusin që të ngrihej në mëngjes dhe të jetonte me anë të Jetës më të Lartë, që banonte brenda Tij? Pushtet? Sukses? Të qenit i lumtur? Çfarë ishte gjëja më e lartë dhe e shenjtë për Jezus Krishtin duke pasur Atin e Tij të vërtetë brenda vetes? 
	Përgjigja është  shumë e thjeshtë. Gjëja që kishte domethënien më të madhe për Jezusin ishte pasja e Atit brenda Tij, atje në mbretërinë e gjërave frymore. Gjëja që pulsonte në qenien e Tij më të thellë ishte se Ai mund të kishte shoqëri, shoqëri me Atin e Tij! Kjo qëndronte mbi gjithçka tjetër. Zoti Jezus kishte qenë pjesë e kokës së Perëndisë gjatë tërë përjetësisë së kaluar. Aty brenda kokës së Perëndisë, Zoti juaj Jezus kishte shoqëri me Atin për një kohë shumë shumë të gjatë. Prej sa? Pothuaj përgjatë gjithë përjetësisë së kaluar. Kësaj i gëzohej Ai më tepër se çdo gjë. Njerëzit gjatë jetës do t’ju tregojnë gjithçka mbi Frymën e Shenjtë  e do t’ju hutojnë me përralla të pushtetit, duke i dhënë urdhra djajve përqark, duke pasur vizione profecitë, predikimet, mrekullitë. 
	“Jetë e krishterë e suksesshme” është ajo çfarë Jezusi pati në vazhdimin e shoqërisë së Tij me Atin. “Fryma dhe jeta” ishin koncepte që Ai i kishte njohur si përvojë vetjake shumë kohë para krijimit, shumë kohë para se ëndërrat, shërimi, mrekullitë apo suksesi të vinin në ekzistencë. 
	Ndërsa Zoti kujtoi para ekzistencën e Tij në përjetësi brenda kokës së Perëndisë, fjalë të tilla kishin vetëm një kuptim për Atë. 
	Shoqëria në kokën e Perëndisë apo fryma e Tij bëri një gjë të mundur mbi gjithçka tjetër mbi tokë. Fryma e Tij e lejoi Atë, që të vazhdojë një shoqëri me Atin, që kishte filluar dhe i përkiste përjetësisë. Fryma e Tij e lejoi shoqërinë të vazhdonte mbi këtë planet. Ajo përvojë shoqërimi e Tij me Kokën e Perëndisë ishte gëzimi më i madh për Të. Një lloj i dalluar apo jo? Sa keq që kjo specie e llojit të vetëm u zhduk vetëm pas 3 vjet jete në këtë planet. Nga ana tjetër dolën fjalë se Ai nuk mbeti i vdekur. Mbase Ai lloj nuk u zhduk aspak. 
	Gjatë 1700 vjetëve të fundit, një shoqërim intim me zotin brenda frymës së besimtarit është vënë në radhët e fundit, si një shënim në fund të faqes. Është një e kaluar që mund të zbulohet. Pse u zhduk në mënyrë kaq të plotë? Përgjigjen, unë nuk e di. Ndoshta, sepse ne flasim mbi atë që ne dimë më mirë dhe e quajmë të dyshimtë atë që ne njohim më pak. Ndoshta, sepse gjërat e sipërfaqes kuptohen më kollaj. Ndoshta pyetja e një ecje më të thellë me Krishtin thjesht ka kumbur për familjen e Perëndisë. Nëse ti, kërkuesi, pyet si ta njohësh Zotin tënd më shumë, më thellë, ti mund të marrësh një përgjigje të shpejtë si: “Lexoje Biblën dhe lutu më shumë”. Nëse ti ke arritur në pikën që të bësh këtë pyetje, shanset janë që ti do të kesh një bibliotekë me Bibla dhe gjunjë të dobësuar, ndërsa po kërkon diçka që është përtej lutjes dhe studimit biblik. Një gjë është e sigurtë: Ti shpesh do të marrësh vështrime të zbrazëta, madje edhe nga udhëheqësit e krishterë më seriozë, nëse do i drejtoje pyetjen: “Si mund të hyj në shoqërinë që vazhdon brenda Kokës së Perëndisë?” Uroj që të vijë ajo ditë kur këto çështje të jenë synimi parësor jo vetëm i të krishterit të thjeshtë, por i gjithë eklesias. 
	Ne nuk kemi thirrje më të madhe se sa të ndjekim atë që Jezusi ndoqi teksa, Ai udhëtoi në këtë planet, pra që të dimë të ecim në Të dhe të hyjmë në shoqëri me një Zot që banon brenda nesh. Ndërkohë, kujtohuni se fryma e Tij njerëzore përshkon gjithë hapësirë-kohën dhe gjithë përjetësinë. Ajo përmban jetën e Atit të Tij, dëgjon Ate të flasë, e lejon Atë të ketë shoqëri dhe të një me Atin e Ti. Keshtu mund të gjendet vendi ku jeta e Atit dhe jeta e Birit janë një. Për më tepër, në të gjitha elementet e pasqyruara të këtij vendi frymor, shoqërimi me Atin e Tij renditet mbi gjithçka. Nëse specia e Tij do të shtohej në këtë tokë, a është e mundur që këto specie të mund të kenë lidhje pikërisht me këtë botë frymore brenda tyre dhe me të njëjtin qëllim që të njohin Zotin e tyre? 
	Në kapitullin tjetër ne do të vazhdojmë ta shqyrtojmë këtë çështje: Marrëdhënien me Zotin tuaj me mbretërinë brenda Tij.

----------


## Matrix

*KAPITULLI 9 


Dy Specie në Kontrast * 

Tre vite të pakrahasueshme. Një njeri në këtë planet që jeton me anë të një jete më të lartësuar se jeta njerëzore. Për ju janë të njohura tre vitet e shërbimit të Zotit. Por le të hedhim një vështrim mbi ato vite nga një pikëpamje tjetër. Le t’i shohim ato nga ana biologjike. Duke i parë në këtë mënyrë është pothuajse si një rizbulim i atyre viteve. Si mundet që një njeri që kishte formën më të lartësuar të jetës dhe  të ndryshonte nga banorët e këtij planeti, të cilët kishin vetëm jetën e Adamit mëkatar dhe mund të jetonin vetëm nëpërmjet jetës mëkatare? Për t’iu përgjigjur kësaj pyetjeje, merrni parasysh ndryshimin midis një ngjale dhe një ngjale elektrike. 
	Kjo e fundit duket si ngjalë e zakonshme, por ka organe të ndryshme nga ngjala e zakonshme. Jezus Krishti me njeriun e zakonshëm mëkatar ka ndryshim akoma më të madh. Nëse lloji i tij do të shtohej, fëmijët e tij do të kishin gjithashtu ndryshim me njeriun. Vëreni gjithashtu një radiomarrëse-transmetuese, por jo një radio që kap sinjale nga vende të ndryshme, madje edhe nga largësitë e hapësirës. 
	Imagjinoni një radio-transmetues që mund të dërgojë dhe mund të marrë sinjale të përmasave të tjera. Vini re jo nga një vend që është disa vjet dritë larg, por nga një krijim tjetër, që nuk i përket kësaj hapsirë-kohës sonë. Jezus Krishti kishte në veten e tij diçka që mund ta bënte këtë (nëse lloji i Tij do të shtohej) pothuaj të njëjtën aftësi do të kishin fëmijët e Tij. Kini parasysh tani një njeri dhe një lakuriq nate, duke qenë i verbër ai e percepton të njëjtën dhomë krejt ndryshe. Ai e rrok dhomën duke dëgjuar jehonat e tingujve që ai lëshon. Është e qartë pra, që për lakuriqin dhoma do të thotë diçka tjetër nga ç’e konsideron njeriu. 
	Një ngjalë elektrike ndryshon nga të tjerat për shkak të pjesëve të veçanta, që ka brenda saj. Një mjet radiofonik që vendos lidhje komunikuese me një univers tjetër është ndryshe nga një radio-transmetues i zakonshëm. 
	Në të njëjtën mënyrë dy specie të ndryshme erdhën në perceptime krejt të ndryshme për mjedisin përreth. Pse? Për shkak të përbërjes së tyre biologjike. Jezus Krishti i kuptonte mjediset që e rrethonin ndryshe nga njeriu mëkatar. Le të ndërrojmë këndvështrimin nga ai biologjik dhe le të shohim atë sociologjik. Në këtë pikë ndryshimet midis Lartësimit të jetës dhe jetës së tretë më të Lartë në hartën biologjike të habisin mjaft. Kundërshtimi midis këtyre specieve mbi pikëpamjet e tyre për moralin të shtang. Udhëheqësit fetarë të homosapiensit të rënë në mëkat kishin moral të lartë (për çdo njeri tjetër përveç vetes së tyre). 
	Megjithëse ata bënin vetë mëkate, ata ishin gati të vrisnin me gurë një grua që tradhëtonte burrin. Por Ai i cili ishte “Udhëheqësi fetar” i universit tjetër (vetë ishte krejt pa mëkat) ishte më se i vendosur ta linte atë grua të shkonte lirisht. Ai kishte jetuar në dritën e padukshme të shenjtërimit, qëndroi me “jetën e ulët” të shoqërisë. 
	Zoti juaj bëhej liberal kur bëhej fjalë për moralin. Jo për veten e Tij, por për ne! Ato që priste Ai mbi sjelljen tonë morale ishin shumë realiste. Nuk ishte një udhëheqës fetar i planetit tonë, që e pëlqente shoqërinë kaq shumë sa që të linte përshtypjen se hante dhe se pinte së tepërmi. Ai ishte vetë Zoti i gjërave qiellore. Ai u etiketua si pijanec dhe grykës. (Kini parasysh se sjelljes së Jetës së Lartësuar i vunë këto emërtime). Njeriu që kishte brenda Perëndinë pati këtë lloj reputacioni. Ai me të vërtetë e pëlqente shoqërinë! Çfarë reputacioni iu dha udhëheqësit “fetar” të të gjitha kohërave dhe të gjithë përjetësisë. 

					KULTURA 
	A i keni marrë ndonjëherë parasysh ndryshimet kulturore midis nesh, që e morëm kulturën tonë nga zakonet këtu në tokë dhe Atij në të cilin kultura gjendej gjatë kohës së pafundme ndërsa jetonte pikërisht në qendrën e Perëndisë. 
	Ndryshimet midis kulturave këtu në tokë janë mjaft dramatike. Për shembull, amerikanët janë mësuar që të mbajnë njërën dorë në prehër ndërsa hanë. Në Europë, ky veprim konsiderohet mjaft vulgar. Një italian e prek italianin tjetër ndërsa flet, kurse një anglez nuk e prek kurrë një anglez tjetër. Kulturat e shumta tokësore çmojnë së tepërmi shprehjet kulturore. Kulturat tona shfaqen në rite fetare, vende të veçanta adhurimi, rite shoqërore, veshje, etj. Por jeta e Atit Perëndi i këmben të gjitha këto vetëm për një gjë: shoqërinë. 

					 VLERAT
	Hendeku biologjik midis klasës së jetës së tretë mëkatare nuk është askund tjetër më i kundërt me formën e Jetës më të Lartë se sa në sistemet e ndryshme të vlerësimit të tyre. Një mënyrë shumë e mirë për t’i paraprirë se çfarëdo që të jenë do të jenë të kundërta me vlerat e sistemit tonë të vlerësimit. 
	Ne jemi të dhënë pas përfitimit, ndërsa Ai vlerësoi humbjen. Ne i gëzohemi jetës, Ai i dha vlerë më të lartë vdekjes, veçanërisht vdekjes së Tij. Ne jemi të dhënë pas pasurive dhe të pasurve, Ai vlerësoi të varfrit dhe i vështroi me mosmiratim të pasurit. Ne mbledhim ndërsa Ai inkurajonte që të jepnim gjithçka. Ne vlerësojmë të dukshmen si më të mirën e gjithçkaje, ndërsa Ai vlerësoi të padukshmen dhe e llogariti pak të çmueshëm krijimin e dukshëm. Krijimi i dukshëm ishte në fund të fundit shumë i përkohshëm, ndërsa tjetri i përjetshëm. Ajo që ishte “sipër” ishte gjithçka për të, ndërsa këtu gjithçka ka vlerën më të madhe për homosapiensin. 
	Vuajtja ishte kryesore në sistemin e Tij të vlerave, ndërsa vlerat e njeriut mëkatar qëndrojnë në mençurinë e shmangies së vuajtjes, me çdo mënyrë. Diçka e tillë për njeriun mëkatar do të thotë ruajtje e shëndetit. Por si mund ta shikonin njerëzit e këtushëm mbretërinë tjetër? Ai tha se ka vetëm një mënyrë. Ai e përcaktoi këtë mënyrë si absolute. Ju duhet të kishit lindur në atë mbretërinë tjetër në mënyrë që ta shikonit Atë. (Gjoni 3:3) Ai deklaroi se ishte nga ajo mbretëri. Ai tha se mbretëria e Tij ishte “lart” dhe se ndjekësit e Tij do të lindnin të gjithë në atë vend. Lart! 
	Ndjekësit e Tij në të vërtetë do të lindnin në atë mbretërinë tjetër. Është e qartë se “lart” ishte një vend i veçantë dhe i mrekullueshëm për Atë. Frymërat e jetës mëkatare (klasa e tretë) ishin të mbushura me vdekje. Por fryma e Tij ishte e gjallë dhe e mbushur me shenjtërinë e Atit dhe Frymën e Shenjtë. (Luka 4:10) Jezusi u udhëhoq nga fryma e Tij. Kjo është krejt e ndryshme nga funksionet që s’kanë lidhje (mendja, emocionet dhe vullneti) nga të cilat u udhëhoqën speciet e rëna në mëkat. 
	Pikërisht këtu ndryshimi midis mendimit të njeriut mëkatar dhe “mendimit” të Jezusit na jep prova të kundërshtimit më të madh ndërmjet vlerave të klasës së tretë dhe atyre të Jetës më të Lartë. 
	Ata menduan, ndërsa Ai bëri diçka më të lartë se të menduarit. Mënyra e Tij e të kuptuarit, mjediset e Tij nuk rridhnin nga instrumentet e mendimit. Kujtoni që Ai kishte një përbërje të ndryshme të brendshme dhe veproi në një plan tjetër nga ç’vepronte njeriu në bazë të instrumentave të tij. 
	Jezusi nuk ia besoi veten atyre, pasi Ai e dinte se çfarë gjendej në njeriun. (Gjoni 2:24). Jeta më e Lartë që gjendej në Jezusin e vendoste Atë me vite dritë lart mbi njeriun mëkatar (në të kuptuarit e mjediseve që e rrethonin Atë). 
	Thjesht shikoni ndryshimin biologjik midis këtyre dy specieve ndërsa ato ndeshen në një incident shërimi. Ka kundërshti në ndryshimet e tyre të brendëshme siç tregohet në shërimet e të paralizuarve. Ata, njerëzit mëkatarë, filluan të arsyetojnë në zemrat e tyre. Jezusi duke njohur me anë të frymës së Tij, që ata po arsyetonin tha: “Pse mendoni të ligën”?
	Farisenjtë, skribët dhe mësuesit e ligjit që sigurisht nuk ishin besimtarë, por dëgjonin Jezusin në qytetin e Kapernaumit. Disa njerëz këmbëngulës ulën nga çatia një paralitik. Jezusi e pa besimin e tyre. (Kush mund ta shohë besimin përveç Atij). Farisenjtë, skribët dhe mësuesit e ligjit mund të arsyetonin vetëm me anën e zemrës skenën që panë. 
	Sipas përfundimit të arsyes së tyre, Jezusi kishte blasfemuar. Zoti ishte paisur me veti më të madhe se ajo e të arsyetuarit. Jezusi e kuptonte logjikën e tyre. Kjo do të thotë, Ai njihte me anë të frymës përfundimin e logjikës së tyre. Ata arsyetonin me anë të mendjes. Ai kuptonte me anë të frymës. Këto dy vende janë krejt të ndryshme. Ai nuk arsyetoi me anë të mendjes por kuptoi me anë të frymës! 
	Përgjigja që Ai u dha atyre: “Ju mendoni të ligën”. Kjo skenë jep një pamje të shkëlqyer mbi dikë të përbërë nga pjesë të një mbretërie tjetër, në kundërshtim me atë të njeriut mëkatar. Ata menduan se specia e Tij bëri diçka më të lartë. Në këtë incident Ai nuk vuri në përdorim jetën e Tij shpirtërore, por Jetën e Tij më të lartë. Ai nuk mendoi. Ai kuptoi. Ku kuptoi Ai? Në frymën e Tij! 
	Njeriu mëkatar, me shpirtin që vepron me kapacitet të plotë, arsyeton, intelektualizon, logjikon dhe mendon. Njeriu mëkatar e bën të gjithë këtë nga pjesa e jashtme e vendit të jetës së tij të rënë njerëzore; d.m.th nga jashtë shpirtit të tij të dëmtuar. Ja përse ne përmendim se shpirti mëkatar “gaboi”. Shpirti u shndërrua në diçka tjetër nga ç’u krijua që të ishte, duke vënë në veprim pjesë, që ishin në veprim jashtë zonës së tyre natyrore për funksionet që ishin caktuar të kryenin. Është e vështirë që të përshkruajmë se çfarë bëri Ai. Në kundërshtim me të arsyetuarit “Ai kishte një njohje”. Ai nuk përdorte intelektin. Ai “zbulonte” (me zbulonte kuptojmë, diçka që bënte pjesë në frymën e Tij, por jo në mendjen e Tij). Në vend që të mendonte, logjikonte dhe që të përdorte dialektikën, Zoti juaj bëri diçka krejt të kundërt nga këto! Ai përdori intuitën. Sigurisht që Ai e kalonte të gjithë formën tjetër të jetës, kur fillonte një diskutim. Si? Thjeshtë duke dëgjuar një zë që vinte nga mbretëria tjetër. Ai zë vinte nga brenda frymës së Tij. Ai zë ishte i Atit të Tij. Çfarë dëgjoi dhe përsëriti Ai, që vinte nga Ati i Tij dhe i thuhej njeriut mëkatar, që bënte memece çdo pyetje dhe çdo vërejtje të tyre të kotë. Të shkretët shpirtra, nuk e dinin se kishin të bënin me një formë Jete më të Lartë! 
(Në fund të fundit Ai ngjante si çdo njeri nga ata). 
	Meqë nuk e dinin se Ai ishte një formë biologjike e papërsëritshme, apo që Ai kishte dy forma jete, nuk është për t’u çuditur që Ai i dukej krejt i marrë armiqve të Tij. Ata përdorën funksionin përkatës të këtij planeti: Ata menduan. Ai përdori funksionin e një mbretërie tjetër dhe të një tjetër forme jete: Ai njohu. 
	Ne do ta mbyllim këtë kapitull duke iu kthyer një pyetje, që ka nevojë për përgjigje. Kur ata e vranë, Ai zhduku specien e tyre. Ai e kryqëzoi atë specie të vjetër mëkatare. Nga pikëpamja e Tij, raca e mëkatare e bijve mëkatarë të Adamit është zhdukur tashmë. Ajo specie e gjorë ishte e pashpresë dhe përtej mundësisë për ndihmë, prandaj Ai e zhduku atë. Ai ia filloi nga e para me një specie dhe krijim krejt të ri. 
	Me anë të vrasjes së Tij, ata sollën zhdukjen e plotë për të gjithë formën e jetës së tyre biologjike ndërsa, Ai pasi u ringjall, nisi një specie të re sipas llojit të Tij. A ka ndonjë shpresë që kjo specie e re, e mrekullueshme (Jezus Krishti), kjo formë e re të shumohet? A mund të ketë Ai disa motra dhe vëllezër të rinj? A do të fillojë kjo specie e re biologjike ta popullojë këtë planet? 
	Nëse ti mund të bëhesh dikush që i përket species së Tij, nëse ju do të lejonit që të vendosej një Jetë më e Lartë brenda jush, nëse ju do të jetonit prej së njëjtës jetë që jetoi Jezus Krishti, ju mund të shpresoni që të paktën disa nga ato gjëra që janë shkruar në këto dy kapitujt e fundit, të bëhen pjesë e eksperiencës tuaj. 
	Një vendosje e një elementi frymor në një plan frymor do të ishte ajo që do të përmbushte këtë nevojë. A pësoi disfatë Ai në kryq? Përkundrazi. Diçka tjetër u zbulua mbi formën e jetës së Tij të veçantë atë fundjavë. U zbulua se Jezu Krishti mund të kalonte formën e jetës së Tij në një formë tjetër jete. Ai mund të kalonte madje edhe jetën e Tij më të lartë për një formë jete më të ulët. Për më tepër ky Jezus i ringjallur mund t’i jepte këtyre krijesave jetën e Tij dhe jetën e Atit të Tij me sasi të pabesueshme përsa i përket madhësisë. (Gjoni 10:10). 
	Meqë Ati i Tij jetonte me anë të asaj jete, meqë Ai gjithashtu kishte jetuar me anë të asaj jete edhe ata do të jetonin me anë të asaj jete. Këtu ndoshta qëndron edhe premtimi më i pabesueshëm që mund të jetë bërë ndonjëherë: “Sikundër Unë jetova me anë të Atit, po kështu edhe ju do të jetoni nëpërmjet Meje” (Gjoni 6:57)
	Cilët ishin këta njerëz fatlumë? A kishin ata me të vërtetë brenda tyre këtë jetë më të lartë? A kishin ata me të vërtetë dy forma jete brenda tyre? A kishin ata me të vërtetë mundësi të jetonin me anë të jetës më të lartë, kur ngriheshin çdo mëngjes nga krevati? Kur kjo specie e re ngrihej në mëngjes nga krevati a mund të jetonte me të vërtetë prej një jete që nuk ishte e tyre? 
	A mund të jetonin ata me të vërtetë dhe konkretisht me anë të së njëjtës jetë që jetoi Jezus Krishti? Le të takohemi me një njeri të tillë, i cili kishte qenë një pjestar i racës së vjetër mëkatare të Adamit i cili gjithashtu ishte i pari që e përjetoi ringjalljen e frymës së Tij dhe i cili …po ndalem këtu që ta tregoj këtë histori në kapitullin e ardhshëm.

----------


## Matrix

*KAPITULLI 10 

Simon Pjetri*

Skena ose vendi: Një dhomë diku në Jeruzalem.
Koha: Nata e fundit e ditës së dielë.

	Ishte mëngjes kur Jezus Krishti ishte ngjallur nga të vdekurit (kjo del në bazë të të gjitha fakteve) por, asnjëri prej atyre të cilët ishin mbledhur në atë dhomë nuk ishte gati për ta besuar këtë. 
	Çdo derë dhe dritare është e mbyllur. Mbizotëron frika. Nuk është një gjendje e pëlqyeshme për ngjarjen më të madhe të historisë njerëzore apo jo? Ajo çfarë është gati të ndodhë në atë dhomë nuk mund të krahasohet me asgjë tjetër që kur Adami hëngri nga pema e njohurisë të së mirës dhe të keqes. 
	Shfaqet Jezus Krishti. Nga asgjëja mbretëron terrori dhe konfuzioni. Pas pak minutash, njerëzit fillojnë të qetësohen. 
	Është me të vërtetë Ai! Po kush është Ai? 
	Kanë ndodhur shumë gjëra për tre ditë. Atëhere çfarë lidhje ka tani me këta njerëz? Së pari njeriu që po qëndronte aty nuk ishte thesht i ringjallur. Ai ishte ringjallja. Për këtë arsye Ai mund të ringjallë gjërat që kanë vdekur. Madje gjëra të vdekura para kaq kohësh, kur vdekja e tyre ka ndodhur gjatë kohës në të cilën jetonte Adami. 
	Ai që po qëndron në atë dhomë, gjithashtu është Jeta. Ai është gjithashtu një specie. Një specie e një lloji të vetëm. Asnjë gjë e ngjashme me të nuk gjendet në asnjë nga mbretëritë. Ai është një formë jete. është vetë jeta. Jezui është Jeta më e Lartë, por përveç kësaj nga një mister i vdekjes dhe i ringjalljes së Tij, Ai është i aftë për t’u dhënë formën e jetës unike të Tij, çdonjërit që Ati i Tij zgjedh. 
	Cilët ka zgjedhur Ati? Njerëzit në atë dhomë të mbyllur. Pra kështu zgjerohet përmbajtja. Një kokërr e vetme gruri kishte rënë në tokë para tre ditëve, kishte vdekur aty dhe më pas ishte rritur Jeta më e Lartë. Por ajo kokërr e vetme e Jetës Hyjnore është shndërruar tani në shumë fara, këto mund të mbillen brenda shumë njerëzve tashmë. Vëreni me kujdes se çfarë i ndodh këtyre njerëzve. 
	Ajo që u ndodhi atyre mund t’ju ketë ndodhur edhe juve. (A ka ndonjë ndryshim? Në të vërtetë jo. Mbase me përjashtim të asaj që askush nuk ju ka treguar që kjo ju ka ndodhur edhe juve). Në fillim të asaj dite kjo specie vetme i quajti dishepujt e Tij vëllezër. Sigurisht që kjo është e pamundur. Këta njerëz nuk ishin të lidhur gjenetikisht me Të. Genet e tyre ishin të gjitha tokësore. Ata nuk kishin ‘gene’ në planin frymor. Ata ende nuk e kishin marrë jetën e llojit të Tij. Si mund t’i quante Ai vëllezër ata të cilët ende nuk e kishin marrë jetën e Tij. Ata kishin një formë jete që është më e ulët, tokësore. Ai kishte jetën më të lartë dhe ajo ishte një formë jete që i përkiste krejtësisht një mbretërie tjetër. Por përpiquni të kujtoni: Ai është Dikush i cili është i lirë nga kufijtë e hapsirë-kohës sonë. Ai flet për gjërat e së ardhmes sikur ato kanë ndodhur – veçanërisht për gjërat që priten të ndodhin tashmë nga një moment në tjetrin. Dhe të jeni më se të sigurt që ato ndodhën me të vërtetë. Pikërisht në atë dhomë, në atë moment ndodhi një transferim i ‘geneve’ qiellore në njerëzit tokësorë. 
	Zoti Jezus eci drejt Simon Pjetrit. Ai e vështroi Pjetrin. Më pas Ai vështroi brenda Simon Pjetrit. Çfarë kishte brenda tij? E njëjta gjë që ndodhej brenda të gjithë bijve mëkatarë të Adamit. Simon Pjetri kishte një trup që ishte shndërruar në mish dhe që banohej nga mëkati. Gjendja: e pashpresë. Akoma më brenda: një shpirt i dëmtuar rëndë (siç mund të dëshmonte kushdo që e njihte Pjetrin). Vështroni shpirtin e tij… 
	Përsa i përket vullnetit të tij, ai mburrej se kishte vullnet të fortë, por në të vërtetë ai ishte shumë i dobët në këtë plan. Përsa i përket mendjes së tij, ajo ishte analfabete dhe ishte gjithçka përveçse jo intelekt; megjithatë ai kishte një opinion për çdo gjë. Dhe zakonisht ai gabohej-diçka e natyrshme për shpirtin. Mbi të gjitha, shpirti i Pjetrit kishte mëkatuar; ishte i njollosur dhe kërkonte në mënyrë të dëshpëruar të pastrohej. Por akoma më thellë, aty në qenien më të thellë të Pjetrit, ndodhej tragjedia më e madhe e jetës së tij. Fryma e Pjetrit e shtrirë dhe e vdekur brenda tij. 
	Vetëm fuqia për të ringjallur të vdekurit mund të ndihmonte një frymë të ringjallej, e cila përndryshe do të dënohej përjetësisht, që të ishte e shkëputur nga mbretëria prej së cilës e kishte origjinën. Ringjallje që mund të sillte diçka sërish në jetë përgjithmonë? E pabesueshme! Për më tepër të ringjallësh nga të vdekurit diçka që nuk i përket këtij universi është e paimagjinueshme. 
	Siç e dini Perëndia nuk kishte marrë frymë nëpërmjet një njeriu që nga ai çast i largët, në kopësht, kur Ai pati krijuar këtë specie të veçantë. E pra pikërisht i njëjti Perëndi ishte kthyer. Ai është gati të krijojë një krijim plotësisht të ri. Këtë herë Ai nuk është vetëm krijues por edhe Zot mbi vdekjen. Për më tepër sonte Ai nuk do të krijojë. Këtë herë në këtë dhomë Ai do të bëjë diçka më shumë se krijimi: do të fitojë një emër të ri, që është jetëdhënës.  Ajo çfarë do të bëjë Krijuesi nuk ka të bëjë fare me konceptin e vjetër të krijimit. 
	Ai është gati t’i japë Pjetrit diçka të pakrijuar. Vetëm një gjë nuk është e krijuar: Jeta e vetë Perëndisë. Ai që qëndron përpara Jetëdhënësit është një nga shembujt më të këqinj të njeriut mëkatar. Një mallkues, sharës, injorant, kapriçioz, i paqëndrueshëm, mohues i Perëndisë, tradhëtar i Zotit, një peshkatar injorant. Një Simon Pjetër. Një njeri i papëlqyer për të qenë fillesa e një krijimi tërësisht të ri. Një kandidat i mjerë për të qenë i shndërruari i parë i një lloji fare të re. Kjo ishte hera e fundit që Krijuesi filloi një krijim fare të ri. Ai e kishte filluar me krijimin e gjërave qiellore dhe të tokës. Këtë herë Ai do ta fillonte një krijim fare të ri me Simon Pjetrin? Një peshkatar frikacak? E pabesueshme! Po. Ky duhet të jetë një inkurajim shumë i mrekullueshëm për ju.      
	Tre ditë më parë, i varur në një dru, Zoti juaj e kishte shkatërruar tërësisht krijimin e parë. Atje mbi kryq. Racën e vjetër njerëzore, qytetërimin e vjetër të njeriut, tokën e vjetër, llojin e vjetër, ligjin, të gjitha rregullat, të gjitha pushtetet, të gjitha qeveritë. I shfarosi bashkë me mëkatin dhe vdekjen. Zoti juaj i mori të gjitha këto gjëra mbi veten e Tij dhe i çoi ato në varr. Nga pamja e Tij, i gjithë krijimi të cilin Ai e kishte krijuar në gjashtë ditë, nuk ekzistonte më. Ishte shfarosur. Nga pikëpamja e Tij krijimi i parë ishte kthyer në origjinën e vet- në asgjë. Ju mund të thoni se Perëndia këtu mund të bëjë një krijim të dytë (konkretisht një krijim të ri). Ky krijim është bërë nga ajo që është e pakrijuar. Është përbërë nga përmbajtje që ekzistonin para krijimit. Ai do të përdorë jetën e Tij, jetën më të lartë, jetën e pakrijuar, si gur ndërtimi për krijimin e Tij të ri. Jeta e Tij e ringjallur triumfuese do të jetë elementi i parë që do të përdoret për ndërtimin e këtij universi të ri. Perëndia juaj ka ardhur për të filluar një krijim më të lartë, më të mirë, më të madh, më të lavdishëm se i vjetri. Dhe mos e vini në dyshim që ai krijim i ri do të ketë pikërisht këto veti. Pse? Sepse Ai përdori shenjtërinë e Tij si element përbërës për këtë endje të re. Kjo është gjëja më e lartë dhe e lavdishme që mund të arrihet. Kush ishte qytetari i parë i këtij krijimi të ri? Një engjëll? Një mbret? Një planet? Një galaktikë? Jo. Ky ishte një punëtor i rëndomtë, jo i pastër, i shtangur nga habia, i frikësuar nga një krahinë e pandershme e quajtur Galile. Megjithatë, ka shpresë për ty dhe për mua. 
	Ai i cili krijoi këto gjëra drejton tani me Frymën e Tij. A do të krijojë Ai përsëri? Jo, sepse Ai është shndërruar në jetëdhënës. Zoti i qiellit dhe i tokës fryn frymën e Tij jetëdhënëse brenda Simon Pjetrit, që ka hapur sytë nga habia. Brenda asaj fryme nuk është era e qiellit, por vetë Jeta më e Lartë. Fryma e Tij! Jeta e Tij! Natyra e Tij tani po hyn brenda Pjetrit! Vëreni se si jeta e ringjallur hyn pa sforco brenda këtij njeriu. Shikoni se si po lind një specie e re. Shikoni momentet e para të një krijimi të ri. Simon Pjetri, nga të gjithë njerëzit ishte fruti i parë fare i një krijimi të ri dhe të përjetshëm. Fuqia çliruese e asaj jete rrjedh thellë brenda shpirtit të Pjetrit. Papritmas shpirti është pastruar nga i gjithë mëkati. Është bërë më i bardhë se dëbora. Hapi i parë në një proçes të gjatë, sa dhe jeta ka filluar për të normalizuar natyrën shpirtërore të Pjetrit. (Mbase për ju fjala “shpirtërore” nuk është e njohur. Zanafilla na tregon se njeriu u bë një shpirt i gjallë në fillim të krijimit të tij. Karakteri i tij është shpirtëror. Por njeriu mëkatar filloi të ketë një sjellje të caktuar negative, burimi i së cilës gjendet në shpirtin e tij. Pali i referohet kësaj si aspekt shpirtëror të një njeriu natyror, jo frymor). 
	Por ende më thellë rrjedh Jeta më e Lartë, deri në skutat më të thella të brendësisë së Pjetrit. Ndërsa fryma e gjallë fillon të shfaqet pranë frymës së vdekur për një kohë të gjatë tek Pjetri, kjo frymë e pajetë fillon të lëvizë. 
	Një element i jetës së ringjallur prek atë element të vdekur të Pjetrit, që i përket mbretërisë frymore. Fryma hyjnore, Jeta më e Lartë prek frymën njerëzore që ka qenë kaq gjatë e mbuluar thellë brenda shpirtit të Pjetrit. Jeta prek frymën e Pjetrit. Për të parën herë në histori fryma e vdekur e një njeriu ngrihet nga të vdekurit. Simon Pjetri ka diçka të gjallë diku aty thellë brendësisë së tij, e cila nuk ishte e gjallë asnjëherë më parë. A e mbani mend origjinën e frymës së tij? Fryma e Pjetrit e ka origjinën në një univers tjetër. Fryma e tij, e cila erdhi nga një mbretëri tjetër, tani është gjallë. 
Përgjithmonë! Asgjë, absolutisht asgjë nuk mund ta vrasë prapë frymën e këtij njeriu. As vdekja, as ferri, as mëkati, as Satani, as edhe të gjitha fuqitë e errësirës bashkë. 
	Fryma e tij është përtej sferës së ndikimit të tyre, e paarritshme prej tyre. Asgjë nuk vdes dy herë. Fryma që i përket këtij peshkatari nuk mund të arrihet prej asgjëje tjetër, përveç jetës së përjetshme. Është e sigurtë që eksziston një pjesë e Simon Pjetrit, që është e gjallë përgjithmonë dhe nuk do ta provojë kurrë më vdekjen. Por nuk mbaron këtu. Më e mira është gati të ndodhë. Jeta më e Lartë, natyra e Perëndisë vazhdon udhëtimin e saj të brendshëm. E pakënaqur vetëm nga prekja dhe ringjallja e frymës së Pjetrit, Jeta më e Lartë hyn tani brenda frymës së tij. Vini re, frutin e Pemës së Jetës brenda një njeriu. Pjetri po bëhet qenia e parë njerëzore, që do të bëhet pjesëtar për herë të parë në Pemën e Jetës. 

				Ai që ha nga trupi im
				dhe pi nga gjaku im, 
				Unë do ju flas 
				për jetën time. 
				Ai që më ha mua, 
				do jetojë nëpërmjet meje, 
				ashtu si Unë jetoj prej Atit. 

Diçka që i ngjau Pjetrit nuk i kishte ngjarë kurrë Adamit. Pjetri u bë pjestar i të njëjtës hardhi. Jeta më e Lartë, natyra e Perëndisë, po hynte në frymën e gjallë të njeriut. Madje edhe më tepër se kaq. Kjo frymë e saporingjallur tani u bashkua dhe u bë një me të. 
	Në ndryshim të madh nga ajo që bëri Zoti juaj kur fryu brenda Adamit, Zoti Jezus fryu pikërisht jetën e tij brenda një peshkatari. Simon Pjetri ishte i pari njeri i vdekshëm që pati për herë të parë brenda tij dy forma jete. Pjetri sapo ishte zhvendosur drejt pjesës së sipërme të hartës biologjike. Ai tani kishte brenda vetes Jetën më të Lartë. Do të ishte një fillim i gjatë, i ngadalshëm, i paqetë për Pjetrin. Megjithëse i vetëdijshëm për gjithçka që kishte ndodhur, e cila do të vazhdonte gjatë gjithë jetës. Megjithatë të nesërmen në mëngjes, kur Simon Pjetri u ngrit nga krevati ai pati një shans. Për herë të parë një qenie e zakonshme njerëzore pati një shans, që  të jetonte me anë të një jete që nuk ishte e tija. Ai kishte mundësinë e të jetuarit me anë të Jetës më të Lartë. Kurrë më parë një njeri i vdekshëm nuk e kishte patur një mundësi të tillë. Kurrë më parë nuk ishin dy forma jete biologjikisht të ndryshme në të njëjtën kohë brenda një të vdekshmi të thjeshtë. Ju lutem vini re se Pjetri është një nxënës shumë i ngadaltë. Mirëpo, pak nga pak ai do të zbulojë diçka të çuditshme që i ka ngjarë dhe ai do ta kuptojë gjithçka ndodh brenda tij. 
	Pikërisht tani peshkatari ynë është pothuajse pa fjalë. Ai ndjen me anë të një ndjenje që nuk e ka patur kurrë më parë, që shpirti i tij është falur, pastruar dhe shenjtëruar. Gjithashtu ai ndjen njëfarë zgjimi të madh  drejt sferës frymore. Ai shikon brenda vetes duke u përpjekur të shikojë se çfarë po ndodh. Ai kërkon njëfarë shprehje të dëgjueshme. Me sy të hapur nga habia ai mbetet edhe pa fjalë. Më në fund Pjetri formulon një fjali që asnjë njeri nuk e ka thënë më parë: Unë…Unë jam shndërruar në një pjesmarrës të natyrës hyjnore. (2 Pjetri 1:4)
	 Pjetër ti je shndërruar në frutin e parë të një njerëzimi të ri. Ti tani ndryshon biologjikisht nga njeriu mëkatar. Ti bën pjesë në një jetë më të lartë të ndryshme nga rraca e vjetër njerëzore. Ti je diçka krejt e re. Ti i përket një lloji të ri. Ti ke një qytetari të re, të një kombi të ri. Një mbretëri e re e krijimit sapo ka ardhur në ekzistencë. Ti ke një familje të re. Në të vërtetë çdonjëri që ndodhet në atë dhomë do të eksplorojë një qytetërim të ri në tokë, si dhe një mbretëri të re “diku jashtë” tokës. Ku? Lart. Ata kanë një banesë të re për të jetuar, shtëpinë e Perëndisë. (2 Pjetrit 3:13) Nga kjo ditë e më tej qytetari ynë i parë i këtij krijimi të ri do të jetë në kërkim rreth e rrotull për një qiell të ri dhe tokë të re, ku ai dhe pjesa tjetër e llojit të tij mund të qëndrojë. Simon Pjetri po e kupton, që ai si krijesë e re do të ketë nevojë për një mjedis të ri! Ai mjedis i ri do të gjendet dhe ai mjedis i ri do të jetë i përshtatshëm në mënyrë të përkryer për këtë lloj të ri. Pjetri atë natë hyri në përmasa të reja. Ai vazhdoi të rritej për sa i përket hirit. Ai u rrit me anë të përvojës së Zotit të tij. Por, gjëja që të habit është kjo: Shumë, shumë kohë pas ngritjes në qiell të Zotit, Simon Pjetrit i duhej ende ta njihte Zotin e tij, mirë e mirë në thellësi. 
	Si është e mundur kjo? Është e mundur sepse, lidhja midis tyre kishte hyrë brenda Simon Pjetrit. (2 Pjetri 3:18)
	A është transformuar krejtësisht shpirti i Pjetrit? Jo. Por, jeta që banon në frymën e Pjetrit po arrin dhe po ndryshon shpirtin e tij. Fryma ngadalë po e transformon shpirtin e tij nga lavdia në lavdi, derisa një ditë, pasi Zoti të lerë atë vend qiellor diku atje tej dhe të kthehet sërish në tokë, kufiri midis frymës së lavdishme dhe shpirtit të lavdishëm do të zhduket. 
	Prej shoqërisë së brendshme të Pjetrit me Jezus Krishtin dhe prej punës në kryq në shpirtin e Pjetrit, ky peshkatar do të fillojë të përjetojë një transformim gradual të shpirtit të tij. Në të vërtetë do të jetë një projekt që do të zgjasë sa vetë jeta. Po trupi i Pjetrit? Ç’do të bëhet me këtë lëndë të pashpresë brenda së cilës ai jeton? Përgjigja është një mister pothuajse i pazbulueshëm. 
Megjithatë ka shpresë. Unë duhet të pohoj i dashur lexues, se nuk e di se në ç’mënyrë do të na japë Perëndia trupat e rinj, apo nëse do të ndryshojë trupat që ne kemi. Unë mendoj se do të ndodhë ajo që vijon më poshtë: 
	Ka të ngjarë që Simon Pjetri të ketë marrë farën e një trupi të lavdishëm në të njëjtën kohë që ai mori Jetën më të Lartë. Problemi është se ai nuk mund ta kuptojë këtë, as ta përdorë dhe as ta gjejë vendndodhjen e saj. Ende jo. Ajo është një farë mikroskopike. Më e vogël nga ç’kuptohet përmasa. Nëse ne e kuptojmë drejt ajo farë është diku aty, në vendin e fshehtë më të thellë të qenies frymore të Pjetrit. Në pritje të një tingulli. Po, tingullin e një trumpete. Tingulli i një trumpete tepër të veçantë do të bëhet shkak për shpërbërjen e asaj lënde të vjetër të jashtme dhe do të thërrasë atë farë të zbulohet. 
	Ajo farë do të zhvillohet në lavdi të plotë. Një trup i ringjallur i lavdishëm, i përjetshëm ku do të zerë vend një shpirt që është transformuar në një lloj frymori. Ai trup do të ecë përpara. Do të jetë një trup i lavdishëm, prej të cilit do të shkëlqejë një frymë e gjallë në lulëzim të plotë. Një frymë që rrezaton nëpërmjet një shpirti frymor. Ky është fati që do ketë Pjetri. 
	Pse kemi dëgjuar kaq pak mbi jetën e Perëndisë, që është brenda nesh? Një frymë dhe një Zot që banon brenda nesh, i cili na ka dhënë jetën e Tij me anë të së cilës rrojmë. Pse frymë, shpirt, trup thuajse nuk përmenden? Pse njerëzit mësojnë se ne jemi vetëm trup dhe shpirt? Sepse filozofët e lashtë jo religjiozë mësuan se njeriu ishte një trup dhe një shpirt. Në periudhën pas Kostandiniane (v.323 E.re) shumë filozofë paganë u kthyen në të krishterë dhe me lindjen e të ashtuquajturës filozofi e krishterë, mendimi i krishterë u përfshi nga ideja pagane e trupit dhe shpirtit. 
	Ideja që njeriu është trup dhe shpirt është kaq thelbësore në mendimin perëndimor, sa që ndoshta do mbesë përgjithmonë ligji dhe ungjilli në qarqet më të larta të akademisë. Ndërsa besimi i krishterë do të vuajë gjithnjë prej këtij gabimi. Mbase dëshironi të lexoni të gjithë historinë e këtij aspekti pak të njohur të teologjisë së krishterë që gjendet në pjsën tre dhe katër të këtij libri. 
Aty ju do të zbuloni saktësisht, pse ju dëgjoni rrallëherë që, njeriu është më shumë se trup dhe shpirt. Pjetri do të fillojë të flasë rreth “jetës”. Ai do të flasë për frymën dhe mbretërinë frymore, për të jetuarit me anë të një jete tjetër. Fjalët frymë dhe jetë do të dalin nga goja e tij po aq shpesh sa ç’dolën nga goja e Zotit. Më vonë do të jetë një njeri me emrin Pal, që do të përdorë të njëjtat fjalë, në të njëjtën mënyrë.

----------


## Matrix

*Pjesa e Tretë*

Por nëse këto gjëra janë të vërteta, sa të sakta janë atëherë gjërat që na janë mësuar mbi atë se çfarë duhet të bëjmë ne për të jetuar jetën e krishterë?

			Duhet të ç’mësohemi mjaft, që të kemi
			një ecje më të thellë dhe më kuptimplotë me Zotin Jezus. 
                        Në kapitujt që pasojnë ka gjëra që do ju ndihmojnë të 
                        ç’mësoheni dhe që ju duhen patjetër për ç’mësim.

Ndoshta ti mund ta identifikosh veten me të krishterin e ri, i cili po feston lavdishëm në padijen e tij: “Hej, unë isha me fat! Mësova kaq pak për jetën e krishterë. Unë kurrë nuk mësova se si ta jetoj atë në mënyrën e gabuar”
U shtoftë fisi i këtij personi!





*                                                         KAPITULLI 11

				Ti dhe Karroca pa Kalë*

	Nëse ti je një besimtar, atëherë ti ke një jetë hyjnore brenda teje, i dashur lexues. A ta ka thënë ndonjëri këtë gjë ndonjëherë? A të ka thënë ndonjëherë dikush që kur ti u çlirove nga Zoti yt, pikërisht atë ditë jeta e Perëndisë (Atit të Zotit tonë Jezus) erdhi për të banuar brenda teje? A ka ndodhur që dikush, gjatë gjithë kësaj kohe që ti ke dëgjuar për jetën e krishterë të ka përmendur diçka të tillë qoftë edhe kalimthi? Nëse jo ti ngjason me shumë prej nesh. Ti nuk ndryshon shumë nga ai zotëria i moshuar që ndaloi në një dyqan karrocash për të blerë një karrocë të re. Shitësi entuziast i foli atij për një karrocë për të cilën nuk kishte dëgjuar kurrë, për një karrocë që nuk tërhiqej nga kuajt. Entuziazmi i shitësit e çuditi zotërinë. “Kjo karroca është e bukur, ajo ka klas, është e rehatshme, e modës, ka dhe status” iu tha zotërisë.
Zotëria i vjetër ishte tepër i hutuar dhe prandaj e bleu atë karrocë të bukur pa kuaj. Ai më pas e mori në shtëpi dhe pasi ulej mbi sediljen prej lëkure thërriste. Ai shkonte çdo ditë dhe ulej në karrocën e bukur pa kuaj, krenar si një pallua në karrocën e tij moderne dhe…

Është e vërtetë që karroca nuk lëvizi kurrë nga vendi. Nuk lëvizi as zotëria i vjetër. Por ç’bukuri që kishte karroca dhe sa gjëra të bukura kishte ajo. Problemi shihet qartë. Shitësi e la pas dore t’i tregonte zotërisë që kjo karrocë tmerrësisht e bukur, absolutisht e mrekullueshme, e rehatshme sa s’mund të përshkruhet dhe tepër moderne, kishte brenda saj një motor. Zotëria i vjetër nuk kishte absolutisht mundësi që të vinte në punë motorin e asaj karroce lëvizëse dhe të udhëtonte me të. Ja tek po ecën zotëria i vjetër. E shikon atë? Ja tek është atje. Po. Pikërisht ai atje, që po tërheq karrocën. Pse nuk i tregoi shitësi zotërisë së vjetër për motorin? Pse e la atë njeri që ta tërheqë karrocën rreth e rrotull fare vetëm? Apo edhe nëse e dinte nuk kishte kuptuar se pse ishte vënë motori? Ty të është shitur rehatia, përshtatshmëria, suksesi, avantazhet e dukshme mundësitë për investime dhe potenciali i ardhshëm i jetës së krishterë. (Kjo do të thotë që të gjitha këto gjëra janë të tuat nëse ti punon shumë për to) Por, i dashur lexues ata kanë harruar të të thonë se jeta e krishterë ka një motor të vetin. Ti nuk duhet ta tërheqësh përreth jetën e krishterë vetëm me forcat e tua. Pa përmendur faktin që ti dukesh tepër qesharak (dhe në të vërtetë ti je kthyer në një dështim të dukshëm për të qenë një kalë) e vërteta qëndron këtu: Ti thjesht nuk mund që ta jetosh jetën e krishterë. Ti nuk je as kalë dhe as makinë me djegie të brendshme. Ti nuk ke pse ta tërheqësh atë gjë përreth. Ti nuk e vë në lëvizje atë karrocë – të paktën jo duke e tërhequr nga pjesa e përparme. Ti i ngjason një psherëtime. Lëre atë punë! Eksploro paksa. Ka një buton ndezës diku këtu rrotull. Jezus Krishti jeton jetën e krishterë, ndërsa unë nuk e jetoj. Ti nuk e jeton dhe nuk mundesh. Ai mundet.
	Zgjohu i dashur lexues. Ti ke brenda teje formën e Jetës më të Lartë! 
Kjo mund të jetë diçka krejt e re për ty, por megjithatë është e vërtetë.
Nëse është diçka e re për ty, mbaje mend se është lajm shumë i mirë. Është e vërtetë që shumë prej nesh nuk kemi dëgjuar kurrë për diçka të tillë. Apo ne nuk kemi dëgjuar këtë, kur u fol për këtë gjë. Apo ne nuk e kemi ditur që e dëgjuam kur e dëgjuam këtë. Apo ne nuk e dinim kuptimin e saj kur dëgjuam. Apo nuk e ditëm se sa e rëndësishme ishte, kur ne më në fund e dëgjuam këtë.
	Dhe pikërisht tani nuk kemi kuptimin më të mjergullt se çfarë të bëjmë me atë që kemi dëgjuar, kur më në fund e zbulojmë se sa e rëndësishme është kjo gjë!
	Por ka një gjë që mund ta bësh, pikërisht tani. Fshije djersën nga balli dhe lëshoje atë karrocë!




*					KAPITULLI 12 

     Zonja e Vjetër E Cila Do Të Ishte Engjëll*

	Ishte ora 11 e mëngjesit të së dielës, ndërsa Pastori Trut po fliste mbi temën “Ne duhet të jemi engjëj”. Mesazhi ishte pjesë e një sërë shërbesash me titull “Si t’i pëlqejmë Perëndisë”. Ai qëroi fytin, i hodhi një vështrim gjithë auditorit dhe filloi. 
	Ti je një engjëll. Dhe meqenëse ti je një engjëll ti duhet ta kesh parasysh se prej teje kërkohet shumë. Para së gjithash ti duhet të jesh gjithmonë i padukshëm. Gjithmonë. Mos e harro kurrë këtë. 
	Së dyti detyra jote është të dërgosh mesazhe. Mesazhe nga Perëndia për krijuesin e Tij. 
	Pastori Trut u mbështet përmbi podium, fytyra e tij bëhej serioze ndërsa ai thoshte me theks fjalët: 
	Mbani mend Perëndia mbështetet tek ju. Tek ju! Për të dërguar ato mesazhe. Kurrë mos e bëni atë të dështojë. Atij do t’i thyhet zemra dhe do t’i shkaktoni dhimbje të thellë, nëse dështoni. Dhe e fundit, por jo më pak e rëndësishmja, sigurisht ju duhet të udhëtoni me shpejtësinë e dritës. Të paktën me shpejtësinë e dritës. Prandaj jini gjithmonë të vëmendëshëm. Jini gati. Jini të përgatitur. Jini vigjilentë. Ju mund të jeni thirrur për të udhëtuar edhe më shpejt nga ç’mund të udhëtoni me qëllim që t’i pëlqeni Perëndisë. Dështimi për të qenë më pak se një engjëll i mirë, zhgënjen Perëndinë, zhgënjen shokët engjëj dhe ju bën ju të jeni të dështuar. 

_Le të lutemi: 
Oh Perëndi, Krijuesi ynë, ne të rrëfejmë dështimet tona. Ne të kemi bërë të dështosh kaq shumë herë. Por sot ne i përtërijmë kërkesat tona ëngjëllore dhe të kërkojmë falje. Na ndihmo që të jetojmë ashtu siç duhet. Na ndihmo ne engjëjve të mjerë që të jemi engjëjt që, Ti dëshiron që ne të jemi. Amen._ 

	Zonja Ther dëgjoi me vëmendje. Ajo ishte personi i vetëm që dëgjonte gjithmonë. Dhe gjithmonë i vinte çdo mesazh në zemër. Një lot i madh i nxehtë u rrokullis nëpër fytyrën e saj. Ndërsa pastori u bënte ftesë njerëzve, që të dilnin përpara dhe t’i ripërkushtonin jetët e tyre, Zonja Ther, ishte e para (dhe e vetmja) që iu përgjigj. Por shumë u afruan për t’i dhënë dorën dhe për ta inkurajuar atë që të bëhej një engjëll. “Alraze (ky ishte emri i saj) ne do të lutemi për ty. Perëndia do të të ndihmojë që të përmirësohesh” i tha secili për ta inkurajuar. Nëse pastori juaj do të sillte atë mesazh të dielën, a nuk do të mendonit ju se ai është i çmendur? Po për të shkretën Ther? E pra shanset janë të shumta, që ju e dëgjuat një mesazh të tillë të dielën e kaluar! Dhe shanset janë, që pothuaj çdonjëri nga pjesëmarrësit, i besoi çdo fjale të thënë nga ai njeriu që ishte mbi podium, nuk gjetën as edhe një gabim në fjalët e tij dhe ndoshta u frymëzuan mjaft që të vepronin më mirë. Çfarë është e gabuar në këtë rast? Kjo: Ti po nxiteshe që të bëheshe një formë tjetër jete; t’u tha të bëje diçka që forma jote e jetës nuk e bën dot dhe që mund ta bëjë një formë tjetër e jetës. 
	Ti nuk je ajo formë tjetër jete. Prandaj ai njeriu mbi podium të ka bërë thirrje që të bësh diçka të pamundur. Ti ndoshta more gjithashtu një nxitje e cila nuk përmbante as edhe një udhëzim se si të jesh engjëll. Supozimi ishte i thjeshtë: “Ti je një engjëll kjo është gjithçka që të duhet. Tani dil atje jashtë dhe bëju një engjëll i mirë” Problemi juaj është gjithashtu i thjeshtë: Ju nuk mund të bëni atë që ju është kërkuar të bëni. Ti je forma e gabuar e jetës. Engjëjt mund të bëjnë fare pak ose aspak, për të qenë njerëz, meqë jetojnë formën e jetës së engjëjve, po kështu edhe ju për të qenë “engjëll”. 
	Por nëse ju dëgjuat që ju duhet të jeni një njeri, ju mund ta bëni këtë gjë. Ju e dini organikisht se si të jetoni me anë të jetës njerëzore. Por jeta ëngjëllore është jashtë kufijve të fushës suaj. Nuk ka asgjë në ju që të jetë organikisht ëngjëllore. Mendoni për një moment. Çfarë keni dëgjuar ju së fundmi? Je një njeri? S’ka të ngjarë! “Ji një i krishterë i mirë”! Jeto jetën e krishterë! A nuk është kjo ajo që dëgjove herën e fundit dhe pothuaj çdo ditë të Perëndisë? Dhe a nuk është kjo teza kryesore konkrete e çdo libri fetar që ti ke lexuar? “Shko dhe bëju një i krishterë i mbarë.” Mbase ti nuk ke menduar kurrë për këtë, por “që ti të jetosh jetën e krishterë”, nuk bën pjesë në sferën e species të klasifikuar Homo Sapiens. Kur dikush flet për të “krishterë” dhe “të jetosh jetën e krishterë” ai po flet për diçka që nuk i përket botës njerëzore. “I krishteri” madje nuk është as edhe autokton për këtë planet. “I krishteri e pati zanafillën jashtë sferës tonë të jetës. “I krishteri” nuk gjendet në hartën biologjike në krijesat e kësaj mbretërie. A është “të jetosh jetën e krishterë” organike për jetën njerëzore? Apo ka mundësi që “I krishteri” është diçka që i përket një forme të ndryshme dhe më të lartë jete? 

“I krishteri” nuk është ëngjëllor, “I krishterë” nuk është njerëzore. Nga natyra e vet e vërtetë “I krishterë” është shprehje organike e jetës hyjnore. Të jetosh jetën e krishterë bën pjesë në territorin e veçantë të Jetës më të Lartë. Kur Jezus Krishti u ngrit nga krevati në mëngjes, Ai jetoi me anë të Jetës Hyjnore, çfarëdo dhe çdo gjë që ai bëri atë ditë futet në kategorinë e “të krishterit”. Jeta e Krishterë ishte organike për natyrën e tij. Ndërsa ishte autoktone, natyrore, organike për jetën e Perëndisë. Forma e jetës e quajtur Perëndi (i cili u mishërua vetëm njëherë në Betlehem dhe u rrit në Galile). Ai është çfarë quhet “I krishterë”. Biri i Perëndisë, jetoi me anë të jetës hyjnore të Atit të Tij që banoi brenda Tij. Kjo quhet jetë e KRISHTERE. “Të jetosh jetën e Krishterë është e ngjashme me mënyrën e të jetuarit të formës së jetës së Tij dhe vetëm të Tij. “I krishterë” është shprehja instiktive e asaj forme jete. 
	Konkluzioni: Vetëm Krishti mund ta jetojë jetën e Krishterë. Por këtu ka një lajm për tu gëzuar. Ajo formë jete jeton në ty. Jezus Krishti jeta më e lartë jeton brenda teje. A ta ka thënë ndonjëherë dikush këtë? Të kanë urdhëruar që të jetosh jetën e krishterë, por a të ka thënë ndokush se jeta e Krishterë është Krishti? A të ka thënë ndokush se Ai jeton brenda teje? Për më tepër, a të ka thënë ndokush se ti mund të jetosh me anë të Tij? Por këtu qëndron dhe pyetja kryesore. Pasi ju e pranuat Jezus Krishtin, a morët ju një zbulesë kaq të madhe se si të jetoni me anë të një jete që nuk është juaja? Apo ashtu si zonja Ther, ti u nxite që të jesh një formë tjetër jete, pa t’u përmendur nga se është përbërë? Pa ditur që Ai është brenda jush si Jetë më e Lartë, pa e ditur që Ai është jeta e  krishterë, pa e ditur që Ai dhe vetëm Ai e jeton jetën e krishterë, pa e ditur se si të jetoni me anë të asaj jete që nuk është e juaja, ju mund të nxiteni fare mirë që të bëheni kukull dhe të jetoni jetën e një qeni kukull. 
	Përpiquni ta jetoni  jetën e krishterë vetëm me anë të frocave tuaja dhe do të përfundoni duke e ndjerë veten me gumëzhitjen e një zukatësi të mjerë! Ti nuk mund ta jetosh jetën e krishterë. Ajo është e rezervuar për një formë tjetër jete. A të ka thënë ndokush ndonjëherë se Krishti është brenda teje që të jetë vetë jeta jote? Dhe nëse dikush ta tha këtë fakt të pabesueshëm, a keni pasur ndonjëherë ndihmë, në sa hapësirë të lirë? Udhëzimet që mori secili nga ne, si besimtar i ri, ishin: “Ti je i shpëtuar, ky është kriteri i vetëm për të cilin ju keni nevojë me qëllim që të jeni të aftë të jetoni jetën e krishterë.” Duket sikur diçka mungon këtu. Nëse ti më thua që kriteri i vetëm i nevojshëm për mua, që jetoj jetën e krishterë është që të shpëtohem, mund të thuash gjithashtu se unë mund të përplas krahët e të fluturoj. Unë nuk mundem. 
	Që unë të fluturoj, duhet që të kem brenda meje jetën e një specieje, që është jeta e krishterë. Unë duhet të kem, jetën më të lartë, Jezus Krishtin, brenda meje. Dhe mua më duhet të di (patjetër) se si ta jetoj jetën e krishterë? Apo më mirë si të jetoj me anë të jetës së Tij. Bëje këtë gjë praktike për mua. A është e mjaftueshme vetëm të dish që je i shpëtuar dhe ke gjithçka që të ndihmon të dish si të jetosh jetën dhe përvojën e nevojshme me të gjithë ata që janë të ngjashëm me Perëndinë e Gjallë? Si një besimtar i ri (dhe si shërbëtor i ri) gjëja më e përafërt që dëgjova ndonjëherë, që jeta e Tij ishte brenda meje, e mora nga përgjigja: 
	“Tani që ti je Shpëtuar Fryma e Shenjtë do të bëjë të aftë të jetosh jetën e krishterë” Kjo ishte gjithçka. Çdo gjë tjetër që dëgjova ishte! “Që të jesh një i krishterë i mirë ti duhet të bësh këtë” dhe “mos bëj këtë dhe atë.” Po, diçka mungon dhe mungonte mjerueshëm. Pas disa vjet përpjekjesh, u gjenda duke pyetur “A mund të më jepje edhe pak ndihmë në fushën e “Si”-së? Por nuk jam i sigurtë nëse ndonjëri nga këshilltarët e mi dinte më shumë se unë. Po, më thanë që të lutesha, e di se isha në të vërtetë në vështirësi të madhe. Më në fund unë bëra zbulimin më të madh. Unë zbulova se nuk mund të jetoj jetën e krishterë! Që të më kërkosh mua, që të jetoj jetën e krishterë, është si t’i kërkosh një derri që të jetojë jetën ëngjëllore. Problemi me këtë derr të shkretë qëndron se ai gjendet dy forma jete më poshtë, në hartën biologjike, për të jetuar jetën e engjëllit. Së pari atij derri të shkretë do t’i duhej të ngjitej tek jeta njerëzore. Pastaj atij do i duhej të ngjitej nëpër jetën e kaluar njerëzore drejt jetës ëngjëllore. Madje edhe kur të mbërrijë këtë, atij do t’i duhej shumë ndihmë që të fillojë të jetojë një jetë që nuk është e vetja. Pse? Sepse ai është mësuar që të jetë derr ja sepse. 

	Që t’i kërkosh një derri “të jetojë jetën e engjëllit” është njëlloj si të më kërkosh mua jetën e Krishterë. Unë nuk mundem. Edhe unë gjithashtu jam dy forma jete nën atë mundësi. Gjëja e parë që na nevojitet pas shpëtimit tonë është që ne të mësojmë se kemi marrë një tjetër formë jete brenda nesh. Dhe që nga kjo pikë e më tej, “Si të jetojmë me anë të një jete që nuk është e jona” duhet të jetë përparësia më e lartë e jetës së besimtarit. (As besimtarët e vjetër duket se nuk kanë dijeni për këtë. Këtu përfshihemi edhe ne të gjithë i dashur lexues). Çfarë i ndodhi zonjës Ther? Herën e fundit që dikush e pa këtë zonjë të dashur, ishte kur ajo kishte marrë vrapin drejt aeroportit. Ajo po përpiqej që të udhëtonte po aq shpejt sa edhe një engjëll. 
	Ajo kishte bërë disa përpjekje për t’u shndërruar në një krijesë të lindur nga ajri dhe kishte pësuar edhe disa dëme në zemër, për shkak të vrapimit. Por ajo kishte pushuar disa momente, e kishte rikujtuar jetën e saj, kishte mbledhur grushtet, kishte shtrënguar dhëmbët dhe ishte dëgjuar të kishte thënë me vrull “Unë jam një engjëll. Unë mund t’ia dal mbanë. Unë mundem. Gjithçka që duhet të bëj është që të përpiqem më shumë. 
	Le të ndahemi atëherë nga zonja Ther, që dëshiron të ngrihet një shkallë më lart në shkallën biologjike (ashtu si edhe derrat, që duan të ngjiten dy shkallë më lart në hartë). 
	Le të ndahemi dhe nga ata që i pranojnë me zemër fjalët e pastorit Trut. Le të shikojmë tani çfarë na mëson një sardele. Ose më saktë, çfarë mund të bëjë ajo për të na ç’mësuar, disa prej gjërave që kemi mësuar për jetën e krishterë.   	            


*KAPITULLI 13

				       Sardelja Kërkuese* 


Na jetonte një herë një sardele e vogël e cila nuk dëshironte që të ishte sardele. Dhe dëshironte që të ishte njeri. Jo një qen, kijeni parasysh këtë. Por një njeri. Ai dëshironte të ngjitej dy klasifikime të plota të jetës së lartë. Me këtë ambicje që digjej në të, sardelja jonë që s’mund të ngushëllohej filloi që të bënte pyetje se si të shndërrohej në njeri. Këshilla e parë iu dha prej një tjetër lloj peshku, harenge të kuqe: “Kështu pra ti dëshiron që të jesh e lumtur, të jesh sardelja Perëndi, e paracaktuar të jesh dhe të jetosh për atë”? 
	“Jo unë dua që të jem njeri” protestoi sardelja. “s’ka rëndësi, përgjigja është e njëjtë. Nëse ti vërtet dëshiron që të jesh çfarë Perëndia dëshiroi që të jesh, ti ke nevojë për edukim njerëzor. Ti nuk ke nevojë për asnjë nga këto shkolla peshqish. Por për një universitet njerëzor. Atëhere ti do të jesh sardelja më fitimtare që ekziston. Mbaje mend, nëse ti dëshiron që t’i pëlqesh Perëndisë dhe të jesh ajo që mund të jesh, shndërrohu në peshkun më të ditur të oqeanit. Edukimi është thelbësor, për peshk…atarin….fitimtar….të jetës…..njerëzore.” Këshilla e dytë iu dha nga peshku shpatë: “sekreti i jetës fitimtare të peshkut? Ah po kjo është diçka e thjeshtë.” 
	“Por unë dëshiroj që të jem njeri” protestoi sardelja e vogël. “Është njëlloj” tha ai “tani më dëgjo. Lexo të gjithë enciklopedinë njerëzore. Pastaj lexoje sërish dhe sërish. Pastaj mësoje përmendësh. Ja këtë duhet të bësh. “dhe mbaje mend,” tha peshku-shpatë me zë të fortë, që nëse ti nuk e lexon dhe nuk e mëson përmendësh, Perëndia nuk do të të dojë.” Një lot i madh i freskët doli nga syri i sardeles së vogël. “Unë kam një problem” tha ajo me hidhërim. “Unë nuk mundem që ta lexoj. Ajo u ndal dhe u kthye pas duke folur me zë të ulët me vete. 
	“Mirë pra. Në fillim do të shkoj në një universitet të mirë njerëzor; do të mësoj të lexoj dhe do të lexoj, lexoj pafundësisht dhe do të mësoj përmendësh enciklopedinë njerëzore. Atëhere Perëndia do të më dojë dhe unë do të jem njeri. “Peshku tjetër që takoi sardelja e vogël ishte një gaforre me pamje shumë solemne, i cili shfaqte një zell po aq solemn për ta ndihmuar sardelen e vogël në çështjen e saj për ta bërë njeri.

“Sekreti i jetës fitimtare të peshkut? Ka vetëm një përgjigje. Ti duhet të jesh peshku më i moralshëm në gjithë botën e peshqve dhe sigurisht “tha ai me pamje të sigurtë” kjo është edhe mënyra se si ti mund të bëhesh njeri dhe se si ti të mbetesh një njeri i mirë.” “Së pari” tha ai duke vështruar nga lart-poshtë me zjarr dhe seriozitet sardelen e vogël, “së pari jepu fund atyre mënyrave të tua prej peshku. Shiko moj sardele e shkretë dhe e mjerë. Shiko këtë, tha ai kërcënueshëm duke valvitur diçka para sardeles “katërqind rregullat, ligjet dhe urdhëresat që ti duhet të zbatosh që të bësh Perëndinë të lumtur. Mësoji këto përmendësh dhe mos shkel kurrë asnjërën prej tyre ndryshe do të kesh telash të madh. Telash të MADH! Bëj çfarë të them unë dhe ti do të zbulosh vetë se kjo është mënyra për tu bërë njeri, deklaroi ai dhe jo pa një ndjenjë të madhe kënaqësie. 
	“Në këtë mënyrë jeton dhe ti jetën njerëzore.” Mbaje mend, zbatoi të gjitha rregullat dhe ti do të shndërrohesh në njeri. Por nëse thyen, qoftë edhe njërën prej tyre, nuk ke për ta parë me sy jetën njerëzore, përsëriti ai ndërsa zëri iu bë i zvargur. Sardelja e vogël sa po bëhej gati ta gëlltiste këtë mundim, kur u afrua duke notuar një peshk i artë, me buzë në gaz i bukur dhe i lumtur “kam dëgjuar se po kërkon çelësin e fitores,” tha duke lëshuar flluska ajri peshku i artë. 
	“Në të vërtetë” u përgjigj sardelja e përulur “unë dua që të jem një njeri” por... për këtë është e thjeshtë, qëndro pozitiv, shiko anën e ndritshme të gjërave. Perëndia dëshiron që të gjithë ne të jemi të frytshëm. Ki mendime të bukura, qëndro i sjellshëm, të frytshmit dhe njerëzit. Bëji të gjitha këto dhe ti do të transformohesh në njeri të suksesshëm. Sardelja e vogël nuk mund të bënte tjetër veçse të gëzohej nga një perspektivë kaq e ngrohtë. 
	Ai sa po provonte të shfaqte një buzëqeshje të madhe në fytyrë kur ai dëgjoi; hej ti! Ti sardele! Dëgjova se ti po kërkon sekretin. Mos i vër mend atyre gjërave që të thanë peshqit e tjerë. E kam unë sekretin. Sardelja e vogël iu afrua një moluske imponuese. Gjatë dhjetë minutave që pasuan sardelja e vogël, u nxit, u urdhërua dhe u frymëzua të ungjillizonte, t’i shërbente Perëndisë, t’i vinte aftësitë e saj në shërbim të Zotit dhe ta çonte Misionin e Madh të Peshqve deri në brigjet më të larta të oqeanisë. Sardelja e vogël ishte gati që të mbushej me frymë të ulte kokën dhe të hidhej në një fushatë ungjillizuese në mbarë oqeanin kur ai dëgjoi një, shëët…! 
	“Nuk është e vërtetë” u dëgjua një zë i mbushur me mister dhe me besueshmëri. “Ti e dëgjove peshkun e artë, harengën e kuqe dhe gaforren apo jo o sardele e vogël?” 
	“Po dëgjova edhe peshkun-shpatë, edhe peshkun midhje.” “Jam përpjekur edhe unë t’i zbatoj këshillat e tyre. Asnjëherë nuk është rezultative. Ato nuk e kanë atë që po kërkon ti, unë e kam gjetur përgjigjen. Nuk ke pse të ndihesh i mjeruar, ky është përfundimi. 
	Ashtu! Tha me habi sardelja e vogël, unë jam më se e kënaqur që të takoj dikë që di, cili është sekreti? Dhe çfarë lloj peshku je ti? 
	Unë s’kam parë kurrë diçka të ngjashme me ty. Unë mendoj se ti duhet ta dish me të vërtetë përgjigjen. 
	“Unë jam peshku ndriçues dhe përgjigja, sekreti është goja jote. Ti duhet të flasësh si njeri. A e di ti që ata kanë një gjuhë? Ka një gjuhë njerëzore tha peshku ndriçues me habi të madhe dhe me një tregues tjetër misterioz.
	Të flasësh gjuhën e njerëzve, kjo është përgjigjia, kjo të jep fitore dhe pushtet. Mendoje këtë. Ti mund të bëhesh sardelja më e pushtetshme në pellg, (shëro të gjitha sardelet e tjera). Sardelja e vogël ishte tepër euforike ndërsa notonte. Unë kam gjashtë mundësi, që mund t’i ndjek. Njëra prej tyre është e lidhur me punën. Unë e di se çfarë duhet të bëj. Unë do të përpiqem që të zbatoj menjëherë të gjashtë mundësitë. A do t’ja dalë mbanë sardelja e vogël? Nuk ka asnjë mundësi. A do mbetet i zhgënjyer? Absolutisht që po. I dekurajuar? 
E vemë me bast po deshe. 

E vërteta është se asnjë sardele e mençur (qoftë ton, ose salmon) nuk do ta merrte seriozisht një këshillë të tillë. Një peshk është thjesht forma e gabuar e jetës për t’u konsideruar që të jetojë jetën njerëzore. Pengesa e tij për t’u shndërruar në njeri është thjesht biologjike. Po çfarë mund të na mësojë sardelja e vogël? 
	Gjithçka që konkretisht na thuhet ne për jetët fitimtare të krishtera i drejtohet natyrës sonë njerëzore. 
	Natyra jonë njerëzore është po aq e paaftë që të jetojë jetën e krishterë sa edhe një sardele, për të jetuar jetën njerëzore. Në mënyrë që të jesh një i krishterë i mirë po i drejtohet subjektit të gabuar biologjik, nëse i drejtohet jetës sonë prej Homo Sapiensi. Vetëm një formë jete mund ta jetojë jetën e krishterë.
	Çdo specie tjetër që bën përpjekje për një gjë të tillë është e dënuar që të dështojë ende pa filluar. Thuaji një sardeleje që të bëhet engjëll, thuaji një njeriu që të jetë i krishterë. Në secilin rast ti ke dy mangësi në potencialin e klasifikimit që të shfaqësh diçka të tillë. I gjithë morali, rregullat, thirrjet për të shërbyer, fajet psherëtimat, ulërimat, të djersiturit, avujt, vullneti i hekurt, mësimi përmendësh i vargjeve apo çdo gjë tjetër që është këto ditë në modë nuk do të të ndihmojë as ty dhe as një peshk që të jetojë jetën e krishterë.
	Jeta e krishterë është së pari të kesh brenda teje Jetën më të Lartë. Së dyti, të jetosh me anë të jetës më të lartë. Kjo i bën të gjitha këshillat e tjera të duken si ujë i kripur.
	Mesazhi i thjeshtë, i Zotit Krisht “Unë kam ardhur që ju të keni jetën” e bën intelektualizmin të ngjashëm me paditurinë, zbulon se ligjvënia është një studim në çmenduri dhe vendos të folurit e gjuhëve në radhët e fundit.
	Të faleminderit, sardele e vogël që na mësove kotësinë e përpjekjes për të jetuar një formë tjetër jete, nga forma e jetës sonë, pavarësisht nga formulat e dhëna.
	Dhe tani le të shikojmë se çfarë gjërash të habitshme mund të na tregojnë një grup vizitorësh nga hapsira e largët.

----------


## Matrix

*KAPITULLI 14 
				Vizitorë nga Kozmosi
*
	A keni vënë re që vizitorët jashtëtokësorë në historitë fantastiko-shkencore janë gjithmonë superiore ndaj nesh teknologjikisht dhe intelektualisht?
Ata kanë gjithmonë një anije kozmike më të mirë, armë më të sofistikuara dhe teknologji më të përparuar dhe Koefiçienti i Inteligjencës së tyre është rreth 4 herë më i lartë se i yni (pa përmendur që ata gjithmonë mund të flasin anglisht). Asgjë tjetër nuk mund të vemë në dukje ndaj asaj që ne e vlerësojmë superiore. Vlerësim superior për ne do të kuptoni inteligjencë, teknologji dhe shkencë. Por a e kuptoni ju që ka me të vërtetë një formë jete më të lartë në hapësirë? (unë nuk e kam fjalën për Perëndinë). Ne e dimë emrin dhe popullsinë e tyre dhe ata janë shumë më superiorë se ne.
Marsianët? – Jo
Çfarë janë ata atëherë? Panumërsi Engjëllore. Ata janë me të vërtetë superiorë ndaj njerëzve. (ne jemi pak më poshtë se sa Engjëjt, Heb:2:7)
Ata me të vërtetë janë qenie jashtëtokësore dhe ata ndonjëherë e vizitojnë këtë planet. 
Tani le të imagjinojmë pak. Le të themi se Perëndia u dha leje një milion engjëjve që të largohen përkohësisht nga mbretëria tjetër. Në të njëjtën kohë ai i ka dhënë atyre aftësi që të jenë të dukshëm si dhe leje për të vizituar galaktikën tonë. Madje Ai i ka lejuar ata që të jetojnë në një planet pranë nesh.
Zonja dhe zotërinj takoni “Pushtuesit e vërtetë nga kozmosi” dhe do të takoni një surprizë të madhe. Kujtoni që këta engjëj të veçantë do të vinë në mbretërinë tonë, me të njëjtat pikëpamje, vlera dhe interesa që kanë pasur edhe në mbretërinë e tyre. Kështu pra një mëngjes të ndritshëm engjëjt nisen nga mbretëria frymore dhe ulen në një planet të pabanuar jo larg nga sistemi ynë planetar. Ata e emërojnë shtëpinë e tyre të re Përjetësia II. (Astronomët tanë më vonë do ta quanin atë planet Los Anxhelos për të mos u ngatërruar me emrin e ngjashëm të një qyteti). Ata na njoftojnë më parë kohën e mbërritjes së tyre. Ata do të ulen në pjesën e gjelbëruar përreth monumentit të Uashingtonit, lagjia Kolumbia, në ShBA.Ëndërra më e madhe e ëndërruar e njeriut po bëhet realitet. Ai është duke u takuar me një racë më të përparuar se ajo e tij.

        Koha e mbërritjes: 12:00 (mesditë)
        Largësia e përshkuar: 12 miliard vite drite
        Koha e udhëtimit: 0,00001 e sekondës
        Koha e qëndrimit në këtë qytet: 1 ditë tokësore

Të gjithë funksionarët e lartë të botës mblidhen për një pritje të jashtëzakonshme. 
Engjëjt shfaqen si nga asgjëja. Meqënëse pritjet janë të njohura për ne dhe të panjohura për engjëjt le të vërejmë engjëjt, ndërsa shohin përreth dhe krijojnë përshtypjet e para për ne.
*Kryetari i Bashkisë së Uashingtonit:* është një nder i madh që ne mblidhemi sot këtu, të urojmë mirëseardhjen e vizitorëve nga hapësira. (dëgjohen pëshpëritje ëngjëllore).
*Engjëjt:* Këta i thonë pritje kësaj?
	  Këtu qenka një vend me dritë të zbehtë.
	  Pse nuk ndezim dritat?
	  E shikon atë yllin atje lart. Ai që lëshon atë ndriçimin e verdhë, unë mendoj se ai është duke u shuar. 
Me një dritë që nuk shkëlqen më shumë se kaq nuk është për t’u çuditur, që ky vend është kaq i plogët.
Nëse më pyesni mua, këtu është errësirë.
Kjo jetë e bën sigurisht të ngadaltë të lëvizurit dhe të folurit.
Këta i thonë pritje kësaj?
Ata duhet të shikojnë pritjen që bëjmë ne kur vjen një nga të shpëtuarit! 
*Kryetari i bashkisë:* Tani do të donim t’u tregonim vizitorëve tanë disa prej mrekullive të botës. Ne jemi të ndërgjegjshëm që ju jeni shumë here më të përparuar se sa ne, prandaj këtyre do t’ju shërbejë se ku jemi ne në fazën e evolucionit tonë. Ja për shembull zbulimi ynë më i fundit në teknologjinë e lartë.
*Zëdhënësi Engjëllor:* Hmmmmmm.
*Kryetari i bashkisë:* Shikoni me këtë objekt. Ky astroteleskop është drejtuar tek objekti më i largët që kemi mundur të zbulojmë deri tani.
*Engjëlli:* A, po ne kemi bërë një pushim të shkurtër aty, ndërsa po vinim tek ju.
*Kryetari i bashkisë:* Dhe ju keni ardhur në kohë të mirë. Pikërisht tani po luhet minuta e fundit e ndeshjes më të bukur të futbollit që është luajtur ndonjëherë.
*Engjëlli:* Hmmmmmm.
*Kryetari i bashkisë:* Ndërsa këtu ju po shikoni institutin akademik shkencor më të madh e më të përparuar të botës.
*Engjëlli:* Më falni zoti Titullar por po vras mendjen pasi jam i paqartë. Është një…..çfarë?
*Kryetari i bashkisë:* Një institut i shkallës së lartë të dijes. Dhe tani nëse shikoni në ekranin e T.V. do t’ju shfaqim vendin ku fitohen paratë. A e shikoni atë dysheme mbi të cilën gjenden gjithë ata njerëz që i bërtasin dhe i ulërasin njëri tjetrit? E pra ajo është qendra financiare e botës. Aty fitohet paraja.
*Engjëlli:* Për mua është e çuditshme, që të nderohet një idhull madje një idhulltar. Çfarë çmendurie. Por tempulli ku ndodhet idhulli më duket i njohur. Besoj se arkitektura i përket stilit grek të rilindjes. (Si thatë se quhej ky zot i veçantë?)
*Kryetari i bashkisë:* Unë tani para se të niseni, ju kemi përgatitur një surprizë. Tani të gjithë koret e besimeve fetare të të gjithë botës janë mbledhur sot këtu në një superkatedrale për të kënduar për ju. Ky është kori më i madh që është mbledhur ndonjëherë në tokë. Ata kanë zgjedhur që të këndojnë për ju “Koralen Halelujah” të Hendelit.
Kori, filloni ju lutem!
*Engjëjt*: (Kjo është shqetësuese)
	  (Kjo është e tmerrshme)
	  (Përpiquni mos ta këndoni)
	  (Kjo me të vërtetë është e shëmtuar)
	  (Kjo është mënyra më e keqe e të kënduarit nga gjithëçka që kam dëgjuar)
	  (Të paktën ta këndoni me zemër)
	  (Pothuajse mbaroi. Kjo është kënga më e shkurtër nga të gjitha që kam dëgjuar ndonjëherë)
	(Po për mrekulli shumë e shkurtër)
*Kryetari i bashkisë:* Para se të niseni a mund të na tregoni pak mbi planetin tuaj, sa të përparuar jeni ju saktësisht? Deri ku keni përparuar ju në teknologji.
*Engjëlli:* Uh, ne nuk merremi me këtë.
*Kryetari i bashkisë:* Me arsimin e lartë shkollor?
*Engjëlli:* Në fillim duhet të kuptojmë se çfarë është arsimi i lartë.
*Kryetari i bashkisë:* Me udhëtimet në hapësirë?
*Engjëlli:* Po, kemi udhëtuar ca.
*Kryetari i bashkisë:* Po me sporte?
*Engjëlli:* Jo.
*Kryetari i bashkisë:* A argëtoheni?
*Engjëlli:* Po argëtohemi ca. P.sh. si të shkosh në kopshtin zoologjik dhe të qeshësh me majmunin? Ndonjëherë e bëjmë këtë.
*Kryetari i bashkisë:* Të qeshësh me majmunët?
*Engjëlli:* Jo
*Kryetari i bashkisë:* Po me çfarë?
*Engjëlli:* Nuk po e themi.
*Kryetari i bashkisë:* Oh, ju lutem, ju ndodheni mes miqsh.
*Engjëlli:* Nuk është shkaku se ne duam të qeshim, por nganjëherë është e qeshura e papërmbajtshme.
*Kryetari i bashkisë:* Shumë mirë por çfarë është kjo që ju bën për të qeshur?

*Engjëlli:* Me të vërtetë nuk po e them!

*Kryetari i bashkisë:* Epo mirë, po çfarë bëni ju si formë më të Lartë Jete?

*Engjëlli:* Ne lavdërojmë.

*Kryetari i bashkisë:* Vetëm kaq?

*Engjëlli:* Jo

*Kryetari i bashkisë:* Çfarë tjetër?

*Engjëlli:* Ne këndojmë, por ne këndojmë në të vërtetë!

*Kryetari i bashkisë:* Jo shpikje? Jo zbulime?

*Engjëlli:* Ah, po. Ne bëmë një zbulim të pabesueshëm para pak kohësh. Një nga engjëjt zbuloi një oktavë fare të re dhe dy nota të reja. Ne do ti këndonim notat e reja për një a dy shekuj që të mësoheshim me to, ishte e mrekullueshme.
*
Kryetari i bashkisë:* E gjithë kjo…duket kaq e thjeshtë. A jeni ju me të vërtetë të sigurt se jeni ju një formë më e Lartë Jete se sa ne?

*Engjëlli:* Po, kryetar. Ne jemi më të sigurt për këtë. Pas kësaj engjëjt nisën një udhëtim çlodhës për kohën 0000002 të sekondës për tu kthyer në Përjetësia II.
Cili është përfundimi i kësaj fabule?
Shpirti njerëzor është dhënë pas teknologjisë, arsimit, suksesit, bankave (rregull, ligje), politikës, modës, filozofisë, edukimit, marrëveshjeve, shkencës, miratimeve, intelektualizmit, talentit, teknologjive, mashtrimit dhe gjithë etapave të tjera të fasadës shumëfaqëshe të qytetërimit të shprehjeve shpirtërore. Mirëpo me gjëra të tilla nuk janë të interesuara as forma e jetës mbi ne dhe as forma e jetës poshtë nesh. Qentë për shembull nuk janë dhënë pas shkencës dhe as pas teknologjisë. Ata lehin, rendin pas bishtit të tyre dhe pas maceve dhe lehin dhe luajnë dhe lehin dhe hungërinë dhe tundin bishtin me kënaqësi dhe prapë luajnë. Na ndan një hapsirë e gjerë me ata që janë poshtë nesh. Vini re që sistemi i tyre i vlerave ndryshon shumë nga i yni.

Përveç kësaj intelektualizmi dhe filozofia nuk kanë të bëjnë me ndonjë shkallë që renditet më lart se njeriu në hartën biologjike. Ato janë gjëra të panjohura për shkallët më të larta të hartës biologjike.

Arsimimi nuk është shprehja më e lartë mbi çdo gjë. Dituria mendore filozofia dhe arsimi ndiqen dhe vlerësohen së tepërmi nga njerëzit e rënë! Mos i “Krishtëroni” këto gjëra – psh. arsimi si diçka të “Krishterë”. Një shembull tjetër: Në dy kategoritë e tjera më të larta të jetës mbi ne, nuk e krishtërojmë konceptin e “përdorimit të dhuntive për t’i shërbyer Zotit”. Si edhe nevoja për t’i dhënë një shpjegim të logjikshëm mbi besimin tuaj është një çmim i pozicionit tonë të rënë në hartën biologjike. Sigurisht, kështu është edhe seminari në të cilin mësohet besimi.

Ne po merremi tmerrësisht shumë me ide që gjenden jashtë shkrimit. Ne i kemi marrë ato nga vende të tjera dhe jo nga Fryma e Tij në frymën tonë dhe nga vende të tjera përveçse nga Shkrimi i Shenjtë. Për shembull ne ia përshkruajmë Perëndisë llojin e superioritetit që shkrimet fantastiko-shkencore ia përshkruajnë qenieve të inteligjencës së lartë. Prandaj, nëse duhet ta kuptojmë Perëndinë, ne na nevojitet një arsimim në kolegj plus një titull masteri. 
I dashur lexues, nuk është kjo mënyra si ta njohësh Perëndinë. 
Vër re, të lutem, që ndërsa jeta lëviz lart hartës biologjike, gjërat e shpirtit bëhen dytësore, kurse gjërat e frymës bëhen qëndrore. Ju nuk do ta ngazëlloni kurrë një engjëll, i cili gjendet një shkallë më lart se ne, për “një arsimim të mirë”; ai ka interes për këtë gjë po aq sa edhe një këlysh qeni. Ju as nuk do ta gjeni një engjëll duke u përpjekur të prodhojë një automobil apo televizor më të mirë; as do ta gjeni atë në ndonjë linjë prodhuese për mjete të veçanta elektronike. As keni për ta gjetur atë duke u përpjekur të ketë një shtëpi me katër dhoma gjumi, tre makina dhe një varkë!
	Ne na nevojitet që të kujtojmë se 150 vjetët e fundit, analfabetizmi shkoi nga 85 në 99 përqind të racës njerëzore. Për sa kohë ka qenë raca njerëzore kaq analfabete? Qysh kur historia ka filluar të shkruhet. Pikë treguese: Besimi i krishterë mund të njihet në gjithë thellësinë, lavdinë dhe tërësinë e tij pa shkollimin, intelektualizmin, arsimin e lartë, ose pa pasur dhunti të mëdha. Të kesh një IQ të lartë nuk ka të bëjë fare me sa mirë mund ta njohësh Zotin. Jezus Krishti njihet dhe takohet thellë brenda thellësive më të thella të qenies tuaj frymore, jo në lobin tuaj ballor të trurit. Madje as të qenit i aftë për të lexuar nuk është një kriter për jetën më të thellë të krishterë. Ai njihet së brendshmi. Dhe së brendshmi i referohet “brenda frymës tuaj,” jo “brenda trurit tuaj.”
Mos i ngatërroni vlerat e shpirtit njerëzor me natyrën organike të frymës tuaj të çliruar dhe të ringjallur. 
	Shpirti njerëzor është veçse: Njerëzor. Tokësor. Ky krijim më i mrekullueshëm dhe më i çmuar i gjithë krijimit tokësor…shpirti…e kryen përditë funksionin e tij: të komunikojë me veten; të komunikojë me të tjerët; të komunikojë me gjërat që rrethojnë dikë; dhe të vazhdojë të kryejë përgjegjësitë e një pushtimi. Por ta ushqesh shpirtin me pasuritë intelektuale të shtresës së sipërme të stratosferës së njeriut, nuk e bën atë frymor. Jo, gjëra të tilla vetëm se e bëjnë fuqinë e shpirtit të tij ekzotike.
Urdhëri i parë i një besimtari është që të fillojë të njohë një Zot të gjallë, çlirues, transformues dhe Shpëtimtar të quajtur Zoti Jezus Krisht, i cili banon brenda tij.
	Le të lehin qentë, le të nguten engjëjt, le t’i mprehë njeriu fuqitë e veta të shpirtit kaq shumë sa ato të duken sikur marrin mbi vete atribute të frymës. Ndërkaq, ne të krishterët e tjerë që kemi një IQ prej rreth 100 dhe që e gjejmë Aristotelin tmerrësisht të lodhshëm dhe një Ph.D në filozofi dhe një tjetër në teologji më pak se të nevojshme me qëllim për ta njohur Zotin, ne pra fshatarët e besimit le të bëjmë atë që duhet të bëjmë… së bashku le ta njohim Zotin tonë!
	Nëse engjëjt dhe këlyshët e qenit kanë ndonjë gjë për të na thënë, ajo është kjo. Qofsh ti i bardhë, i zi, apo i kuq; qofsh ti liberal apo konservator, artist apo jo, mashkull apo femër; pavarësisht nga edukimi yt, shkalla që ke në shoqëri, gjendje jote ekonomike, synimet e tua, ambicjet e tua, besimet e tua politike, apo sfondi yt kulturor; nëse do të fillosh ta prekësh atë jetën tjetër që ndodhet brenda teje, dhe nëse ti do të fillosh të jetosh nga ajo jeta tjetër që gjendet brenda teje, prit një revolucion në sistemin tënd të vlerave. Është një jetë më e lartë tek engjëjt që i bën ata të mos prodhojnë mjete elektronike. Prit një jetë më të lartë që ndodhet brenda jush që të revolucionarizojë çdo gjë brenda matriksit të jetës tënde.

Në kapitullin e ardhshëm ne do të jemi duke parë përbërjen bio-zoo-logjike të:
	Adamit të parënë
	Adamit të rënë
	Mbarë racës së qenies së rënë
	Zotit Jezus Krisht ndërsa ishte në tokë
	Krishtit të ringjallur
	Të çliruarve siç ata janë tani
	Zotit Jezus Krisht në lavdi*



Shënim: Shikoni shtojcën I-rë për më shumë nga unika biologjike e Jezus Krishtit.

----------


## Matrix

*PJESA 4 

				       KAPITULLI 15 

                                                 HARTA BIOLOGJIKE*

Unë kam folur për të krishterin si aktualisht një specie të veçantë, veçmas nga jobesimtari. A është kjo e vlefshme? Po, për aq sa ne, ashtu si ngjala elektrike, kemi brenda nesh “pjesë” që nuk gjenden tek jo-i krishteri.
	Pali flet për ne se jemi një krijim i ri. Ai gjithashtu na deklaron të jemi një “njeri i ri”. (Fjala në greqisht do të thotë “një njeri i ri,” ose “ një njerëzim i ri”—kjo do të thotë, një njeri që dallohet se nuk është si ata të cilëve iu referohen si njeriu i vjetër ose njerëzimi i vjetër.)
	Shkrimtarët e krishterë të shekullit të dytë faktikisht iu referoheshin besimtarëve si “raca e re” ose “raca e tretë” kjo do të thotë, as hebrenj as jo-hebrenj.
	Ja një vështrim i shkurtër në krijimin e parë dhe në krijimin e dytë nga një anë biologjike.*

Shënim: Kujtoni se po i përdorim termat biologji dhe biologjik në një mënyrë të veçantë siç përshkruhet në kapitullin 1. Shikoni faqet 6-7.

*Adami i parënë:* Një trup i pafajshëm dhe një shpirt i pafajshëm më se i përkryer. Adami ishte aq i përkryer sa Perëndia mund të bënte një njeri pa vënë jetën e Perëndisë në atë. Ai kishte një frymë që e kishte zanafillën e vet në mbretërinë frymore. Habitati i tij ishte Kopshti i Edenit. 
	Kjo specie nuk supozohej të mbetej në gjendjen e parë. Ai nuk kishte qenë plotësuar. Ai kishte qenë krijuar të kishte jetën e Perëndisë brenda vetes. Kjo specie, në këtë fazë të papërfunduar, nuk ishte synuar kurrë që të shndërrohej në një racë njerëzish. 

*Adami i rënë:* Një trup i banuar së brendshmi nga mëkati, një shpirt i çjerrë nga mëkati, i dëmtuar në natyrën e vet dhe i humbur nga Perëndia. Një frymë e vdekur, që e shkaktonte Adamin të ishte i ndarë prej mbretërisë së gjërave frymore—kjo do të thotë, të ndarë prej pasurive së vendeve qiellore që janë në Krishtin Jezus (Efesianët 1:2-3).

*Raca e rënë e bijve të Adamit:* Trupi ka qenë kaq i prishur nga mëkati, sa tani është vetëm “mishtorë”. Njeriu është përparësisht nën kontrollin e mëkatit që banon brenda trupit…që është mishi. Shpirti është zgjeruar, duke kërkuar, (por duke dështuar) që të marrë nën kontroll funksionin e frymës. Fryma është e vdekur ndaj gjërave frymore dhe njeriu është bërë i huaj për Perëndinë. 

*Jezus Krishti, Biri i vetëm i Perëndisë, Ndërsa ishte në Tokë:* Një trup i pamëkatë, një shpirt i përkryer, dhe një frymë përsosmërisht e ekuilibruar. Një frymë e gjallë. Pikërisht jeta e Atit dhe Fryma e Shenjtë që banonte brenda tij dhe që ishte një me frymën e Jezusit. 

*Krishti i Ringjallur:* Po ashtu si më lart, përveçse trupi i tij fizik ka marrë në njëfarë mënyre atributin e të qenit gjithashtu frymor. Ai ka kaluar përmes vdekjes në frymën e Tij, shpirtin e Tij dhe trupin e Tij. Ai është i përkryer në qenien e Tij fizike dhe në qenien e Tij frymore dhe është trandeshendent mbi krijimin hapsirë-kohë. 

*Besimtari:* Fryma është sjellë në jetë. Besimtari ka tani brenda frymën që banon në të dhe që është bërë një me Jezus Krishtin brenda frymës së besimtarit. Shpirti është falur, pastruar, dhe gjëra të tjera të mrekullueshme. Mbi të gjitha, shpirti po transformohet. Kur transformohet tërësisht, duket se do të ketë lulëzimet e asaj që është frymore. Trupi është ende një lëmsh, duke pritur për kthimin e Jezus Krishtit kur ai do të ndryshohet.

*Krishti në Lavdi:* Ai që tani mbretëron në qielloret (megjithatë gjendet brenda secilit besimtar), ky Ai është i papërshkrueshëm, ashtu siç e provoi Gjoni kur u përpoq ta përshkruante Atë!

*Besimtari i ringjallur, pasi të kthehet Zoti:* Ne nuk e dimë përgjigjen për këtë. Por ne kemi shpresë të pabesueshme….sepse

			Ne nuk e dimë se çfarë do të jemi,
				Por
			ne do të jemi si Ai!

	Në pjesën e pestë ne do të shikojmë në vendin ku supozohet që të shkojmë, si besimtarë, për të përjetuar jetën më të thellë të krishterë.

----------


## Matrix

*PJESA E PESTË

	                                    KAPITULLI 16 

                         THEMELIMI I NJË HABITATI TË QENIES TONË*

Çdo qenie ka një habitat unik të ndryshëm nga ajo e çdo lloji tjetër jete. Por një ditë një formë jete e pushtoi këtë planet, e cila nuk kishte habitat natyror në këtë planet. Sidoqoftë, Ai synonte ta ndryshonte këtë. Ai kishte plane shumë të përkufizuara për të krijuar një habitat veçanërisht të përsossur për speciet e Tij. Ai kishte ardhur nga një lloj mjaft i veçantë matriksi dhe ai synonte të kishte një habitat të ngjashëm në këtë sferë blu-të gjelbër. Ai do të kishte një habitat këtu madje edhe nëse kjo do të thoshte të sillte këtu habitatin e Tij natyror—që ishte në një mbretëri tjetër—nëpërmjet Derës ndërmjet dy mbretërive dhe ta vendoste atë habitat pikërisht këtu në tokë. Në një mënyrë apo në një tjetër, speciet e tjera dhe banorët e tjerë të këtij planeti të vjetër duhet të shikonin mbërritjen e të dyja specieve të reja dhe të një habitati krejt të ri për një specie unike. 
Ky pushtues nga “lart” shpesh iu referua vendit ku Ai kishte jetuar më parë. Ndryshoni një fjalë, nga mbretëri në habitat dhe ju do të shikoni se sa serioz ishte Ai për të themeluar një vend këtu në tokë ku Ai mund të jetonte. 

		Unë nuk jam nga kjo botë.
		Habitati im nuk është nga kjo botë.
		Habitati im është pranë.
		Kërkoni habitatin tim dhe të gjitha këto gjëra 
do t’ju jepen si shtesë.
		Unë do ta pi prapë këtë kupë me ju në habitatin 
e Atit Tim.
		Ati Im dëshiron t’jua japë ju habitatin e Tij.
		Ne do ta takojmë Atë në habitatin e Tij si bij,
		që prej aty të hyjmë në habitatin e përjetshëm.
		Ju keni trashëguar habitatin e Tij.
		Habitati i vetë Perëndisë ka ardhur tek ju.
		Misteri i habitatit Tim do të jetë juaji.
		Nëse shikoni pas, ju nuk jeni të përshtatshëm për habitatin Tim.
		Ju do të uleni dhe do të hani bukë në habitatin e Atit Tim.
		Askush nuk do ta shohë habitatin Tim kur të themelohet këtu.
		Unë jam prej së larti.
		Ju duhet të lindeni së larti përndryshe nuk mund ta shihni habitatin Tim.
		Vetëm nëse Fryma ndodhet brenda jush, ju mund të shkoni në habitatin e 
Perëndisë.
Ata, të cilët vazhdojnë të jenë kërkues në frymën e tyre, ata janë që e marrin habitatin e Perëndisë.

Ky vend ku  jetonte specia e re ishte shumë i rëndësishëm për Zotin tuaj. 
	Kurrë mos mendoni se habitati juaj (i krijuar veçanërisht për specien tuaj) është i parëndësishëm. Ashtu si çdo qenie tjetër e gjallë, mbijetesa juaj dhe imja si qenie frymore varet nga të pasurit e një habitati të duhur për veten tonë. Hiqeni habitatin natyror të çfarëdo specieje, detyrojeni atë specie që të jetojë në një habitat jo të natyrshëm dhe ti e dënon atë specie me zhdukje, ose në një ekzistencë jo shumë më të mirë se sa vdekja. A mos gjendemi këtu që të jemi në një habitat jo më tërheqës se sa një kafaz? Apo, madje edhe ndërsa jemi këtu në tokë, do të eksplorojmë të përjetshmet me Atë, në habitatin e Tij? Ishte që të kishim lirinë, që Ai na çliroi!
	Nëse ne, besimtarët, jemi unikë nga ana biologjike; dhe nëse ne, besimtarët me të vërtetë jemi një krijim i ri; nëse specia jonë vërtet ka vetëm pak kohë që është prezantuar në këtë planet; nëse ne  jemi thelbësisht një specie që kemi të drejtë te të dyja mbretëritë, nëse ne përbëhemi nga “pjesë” prej të dyja mbretërive; atëhere duke kërkuar, duke gjetur dhe duke jetuar në këtë habitat natyror është absolutisht vendimtare për ekzistencën tonë.
	Ju madje edhe mund ta merrni me mend se si do të jetë. Zoti Jezus  i përket të dyja mbretërive. (Po kështu jemi edhe ne.) Prandaj mund të presim që ky habitat të përbëhet pjesërisht nga elemente të kësaj mbretërie dhe pjesërisht nga elemente të mbretërisë tjetër. 
	Tani, çfarë mund të themi lidhur me këtë specie krejt të re???

----------


## Matrix

*KAPITULLI 17 

                             PIKA E VERBËR E EVANGJELISTËVE*

Ne evangjelistët në përgjithësi nuk kemi as idenë më të mjegullt se çfarë do të thotë të kërkosh ta njohësh Zotin së bashku. Qysh se kur ne evangjelistët dolëm në skenë gjatë Reformimit, ne kemi qenë pa një habitat.
Si kështu?
Një orë të Dielën në mëngjes dhe mbase një orë e gjysëm të Mërkurën në mbrëmje, shumica e të krishterëve evangjelistë thjesht futen në një ndërtesë me një çati të lartë dhe një shtizë në majë. Atje ata përshëndeten me pjestarë të tjerë të species së tyre dhe kjo është e gjitha! Në fund, pasi janë ulur në sallë për një orë apo afërsisht kaq, ata thonë mirupafshim. Pas kësaj secili shkon në punën e vet. Dhe pa e ditur, secili prej nesh është si ajo delja e vogël që u nda nga tufa. Asnjë specie tjetër, përveç kafshëve që mbahen në një kopsht zoologjik, është kaq dukshëm pa një habitat si jemi ne! 
	Nuk është çudi që jemi ??? Ne besimtarët jemi shkëputur nga habitati ynë natyror. A do të jetë gjithmonë kësisoj?
	Faleminderit Perëndisë, Simon Pjetri e dinte se cili ishte habitati i tij. Të Dymbëdhjetët gjithashtu e mbajtën mend. Të 120-ët gjithashtu e mbajtën mend. Të gjithë besimtarët e shekullit të parë e dinin se cili ishte habitati i tyre natyror. Shikojeni nga një këndvështrim i ri Dhjatën e Re dhe ju do të shikoni se sa të lidhur ishin ata me “shtëpinë” e vendlindjes së tyre.
Le ta ilustroj…
Ne gjithmonë lexojmë Mateun, Markun, Lukën kurse Gjonin të parin kur merremi me Shkrimin. Por këto nuk janë pjesët e para dhe nuk janë më të vjetrat e Dhjatës së Re. Shumica e letrave u shkruan para se të shkruheshin katër Ungjijtë, dhe ata iu shkruan eklesias, jo individit. Ngjarjet e regjistruara në Ungjijtë ndodhën më përpara; por ata u shkruan pak më vonë për përfitimin e eklesias, jo për individin.
	Jeta e Zotit tuaj në këtë planet u jetua së pari në një enklavë besimtarësh. Ai jetoi këtu në një komunitet besimtarësh udhëtues. Ata jetuan me Atë. Më vonë, ata së bashku jetuan prej Tij dhe për Atë. Ishte gjithmonë një ekzistencë në shumës. 
	A pasqyruan po këtë qëndrim “le ta njohim Zotin së bashku” pjesët më të vjetra të literaturës së krishterë? A kishte ndonjë gjë të llojit të mendjes vetjake ndërmjet besimtarëve të shekullit të parë? Le t’i hedhim një sy letrave, veçanërisht letrave të Palit.
	A i drejtoheshin pjesët e para të literaturës së krishterë një individi? (Kjo është mënyra se si ne i lexojmë ato në përgjithësi.) Apo ishin këto shkrime për komunitetin e besimtarëve? A u shkruan ato së pari për ty, individin? Jo, i dashur evangjelist protestant. Jo! Ajo literaturë nuk u shkrua për ty, as për mua. Dhe pavarësisht nga ky fakt ne pothuajse gjithmonë merremi me ato letra sikur ato t’i ishin shkruar një individi dhe panvarësisht nga fakti se mendja jonë e ka të vështirë ta përfytyrojë që një pjesë e literaturës së krishterë t’i jetë shkruar një komuniteti, ajo literaturë i drejtohej habitatit. 
	Shikoni së pari tek Galatasit, pasi kjo mund të jetë pjesa e parë e literaturës së krishterë që mund të jetë shkruar ndonjëherë. Unë dhe ti jemi përpjekur ta përpijmë atë libër me qëllim që të marrim çdo pikë bekimi që ai përmban: bekim për ty, për mua. Por ai iu shkrua të gjithë habitatit dhe me të vërtetë që nuk ka kuptim përveçse në rastin kur shikohet se i është shkruar një “ne”-je dhe jo një “mua”. 
	Mbase mu tani ti i përket një grupi. Një organizate religjioze jo-fitimprurëse, që nuk paguan taksa? Nëse është kështu, atëhere mbase ti po e lexon Biblën duke u përpjekur që ta gjesh organizatën tënde në çdo faqe! Por ai libër nuk u shkrua as për ty, as për organizatën tënde!
	Galatasit iu shkrua komuniteteve të besimtarëve. Eklesias. Ai libër iu drejtua të gjithë habitatit të koorporuar. Jashtë habitatit natyror organik të qenies sonë, ai libër nuk mund të përcjellë domethënien e vet të synuar praktike për jetët tona frymore. Zoti juaj nuk ia shkroi atë libër individëve. E gjithë Dhjata e Re iu drejtua pothuajse posaçërisht atyre që ndodheshin brenda një habitati të të shpenguarve!
	Por çfarë mund të themi për gjithë pasuritë që gjenden në Letrën e Parë dhe Të Dytë drejtuar Selanikasve (pjesa e dytë më e vjetër e literaturës së krishterë)? Ata dy libra iu shkruan gjithashtu një komuniteti besimtarësh që jetonin brenda habitatit të tyre  organik. 
Po ç’mund të themi për Letrën e Parë dhe Të Dytë drejtuar Korintasve? 
Më vjen keq. Të dy librat iu shkruan, jo një individi të vetëm, por një eklesie, një grupi të një specieje të re të cilët po jetonin së bashku në tufën e tyre, kombin e tyre, kopenë e tyre, grupin e tyre. Që të dyja u shkruan për ata të cilët jetojnë së bashku në mbretërinë më se unike, një mbretëri që e kishte pushtuar këtë planet nga një mbretëri tjetër.
	Por çfarë mund të themi për Kolosianët? Po për Filipianët? Po për Efesianët? A nuk u shkruan ato për ty, individin? Absolutisht jo. Secila prej tyre u shkrua për komunitetin e besimtarëve, për habitatin! Jo për atë delen që ishte larguar nga tufa dhe që po përpiqej të jetonte pa delet e tjera.
	Por çfarë mund të themi për librin e Romakëve? Ai iu shkrua një grupi besimtarësh të cilët po takoheshin në shtëpinë e Prishilës dhe Akuilës në qytetin italian të Romës. Nuk iu shkrua organizatave religjioze. Nuk t’u shkrua ty, të pavarurit, besimtarit evangjelist protestant. Ata ishin shkruar, drejtuar dhe mbushur me premtime dhe zbulesa veçanërisht një komuniteti të koorporuar. Ishin shkruar për habitatin.
	Prapë, nuk është për t’u çuditur që jeta e krishterë nuk funksionon shumë mirë. Secili prej nesh nuk jemi më të ndryshëm se sa një elefant në kopshtin zoologjik, i cili përpiqet të jetë një kope elefantësh! Asnjë elefant në një kopsht zoologjik nuk ka njohur ndonjëherë jetë të vërtetë elefanti dhe nuk do ta njohë kurrë në rast se dikush nuk e lejon atë që t’i ribashkohet kopesë së tij atje në Afrikë!
	Ah, por çfarë mund të themi për Letrën e Parë dhe Të Dytë drejtuar Timoteut dhe Titit? Tani, vërtet që ka libra që iu shkruan individëve. Po, i dashur lexues dhe cilët janë ata individë? Ata ishin të rinj, të cilët kishin dalë për të themeluar një habitat për të shpenguarit. Ata ishin mbjellës të eklesias! Dhe përmbajtjet e atyre letrave merren veçanërisht me gjëra që përfshihen në themelimin e një habitati për ata të cilët i përkasin species sonë të veçantë biologjike.
	Pas këtyre ju mbetet vetëm libri i Filemonit. Më në fund! Gjendet një libër në Dhjatën e Re që është pikërisht për ty, për individin. Dhe herën tjetër kur të të arratiset një skllav, bëj ç’është e mundur që të lexosh këtë letër!
	Besimtarët e shekullit të parë e panë të gjithë besimin e krishterë nga pikëpamja e një habitati. Çfarë ndodhi? Si e humbëm ne atë? A mund ta rikthejmë?

----------


## Matrix

*KAPITULLI 18

	VENDI KU TË SHKOJMË TË MËSOJMË SE SI TË JETOJMË 
NËPËRMJET   JETËS SË TIJ*


Ka një vend të veçantë për të shkuar të mësosh se si të jetosh nëpërmjet një jete që nuk është e jotja. Ka një vend për të mësuar për jetën më të thellë të krishterë. Ai është vërtet vendi i vetëm që Perëndia synoi ndonjëherë ku ti të mësoje se si të jetosh jetën e krishterë. Të jetuarit e jetës së krishterë dhe të mësuarit e asaj jete janë të pandashëm nga ai vend. Qysh nga fillimi i species sonë (të quajtur “e krishterë”), paraardhësit tanë jetuan në një mjedis që ishte autokton pikërisht për instinktet e njeriut.
	Fatkeqësisht, ne e humbëm këtë vend. Ai ka qenë humbur për shumicën prej nesh për pjesën më të madhe të 1700 vjetëve. Kjo humbje mbase është shpjegimi më i qartë që i jep përgjigje se pse të jetuarit e jetës së krishterë ka qenë kaq i vështirë për t’u kuptuar nga ne. Humbja ndodhi afro 300 vjet pas Pentekostit. Kjo ndodhi shumë kohë më parë. Në atë kohë ne të krishterët, disi si Adami, u nxorrëm jashtë mjedisit tonë natyror. 
	Tragjikisht, shumica prej nesh sot jemi të pavetëdijshëm për këtë ngjarje të hidhur. Ne as nuk kemi ndonjë ide se çfarë ndikimi ka pasur kjo në jetët tona. Tragjikisht ne nuk jemi kthyer kurrë në habitatin tonë organik.
	Ne jemi pothuajse të vetmet specie në tokë popullsia e pothuaj të gjithës është shkëputur nga vendi natyror i jetesës sonë. 
	Tragjikisht, shumica prej nesh sot janë të pavetëdijshëm për këtë ngjarje të hidhur. Ne as që kemi ndonjë ide se çfarë ndikimi ka kjo në jetët tona. Tragjikisht ne nuk jemi kthyer kurrë në habitatin tonë organik.
	Ne jemi të vetmet specie në tokë që pothuajse e gjithë popullata e së cilës është shkëputur nga vendi ynë natyror i jetesës. Problemet e hasura në pretendimin për t’u kthyer në habitatin tonë janë të përkryera. Ne kemi zënë vend në habitatin e njeriut të rënë; për më tepër, ne vazhdon të na thuhet që habitati ynë është diçka që ai nuk është. Në fakt, ne po na bombardojnë vazhdimisht me një fushatë shitjesh që na thotë se ky habitat artificial, i parehatshëm, i mërzitshëm ku ne ndodhemi është habitati ynë natyror.
	Kthimi drejt vendit ku u synua që ne të jetojmë është lart mbi listën e përparësive për ata që kërkojnë të jetojnë jetën më të lartë.
	Gjërat ishin më se ndryshe për një besimtar në tre shekujt e parë të besimit tonë. Por që të përpiqesh t’i përshkruash dikujt sot se si ishte habitati i besimtarëve të hershëm është pothuajse e pamundur. Arsyeja për vështirësi është thjesht që ne nuk kemi asnjë fjalë në gjuhën tonë që përcjell kuptimin e përvojës së tyre. (Ne kishim një herë një fjalë, por kuptimi i saj fillestar ka qenë ndryshuar tërësisht—ka ndryshuar kaq shumë sa të përdorësh atë fjalë mund të  rris problemin në komunikim. Ajo është një fjalë që ne nuk duam ta përdorim, nëse po përpiqemi të komunikojmë eksperiencën e besimtarëve të hershëm dhe që të përshkruajmë habitatin e tyre natyror. Prandaj, ne përfundojmë, duke kërkuar fjalë të tjera për t’i përdorur. Por të gjitha fjalët që ne arrijmë të flasim janë të papërshtatshme.)
	Duke përftuar një vështrim të brendshëm në matriksin e besimtarëve të hershëm përfundimisht arrihet në zbulimin e instiktit tënd vetjak frymor të brendshëm për atë habitat. Ato instikte janë atje, duke vepruar brenda teje, tani. Dhe nëse ndonjëherë do ta takosh habitatin tënd ato instikte do të ngrihen lart.
	Cili ishte habitati ynë para se ta humbisnim atë?
	Mirë, në shekullin e parë, të ishe një besimtar dhe të ishe brenda atij habitati kjo ishte sinonimi. Në fakt, habitati ishte ai që përkufizonte se çfarë ishin ndjekësit e Krishtit për pjesën tjetër të botës. Nuk ishte vetëm besimi i tyre në Krisht që i bënte ata të ndryshëm. As ishte fakti që ata ishin ndryshuar rrënjësisht nga Jezus Krishti. Përkundrazi, në sytë e të dyve, të botës dhe të besimtarit, ishte kryesisht mënyra se si të gjithë ata mblidheshin bashkë.
	Besimtarët dhe habitati i tyre—ata ishin një dhe të njëjtë. Kjo dëshmi e vetme/dyshe është ajo që në të vërtetë intrigonte, hipnotizonte, ofendonte dhe tërhiqte jobesimtarin. Habitati i të çliruarve nuk kishte krahasim me asgjë që ndonjëri kishte parë. Paganët ishin intriguar dhe zemëruar me ata besimtarë dhe “mënyrën e jetesës” së çuditshme të tyre.
Atëhere, çfarë ishte habitati? Kjo është një pyetje e vështirë. Përgjigja mbetet e vështirë për t’u dhënë. Më mirë të fillojmë duke pyetur, Çfarë nuk është?
Habitati i besimtarëve të hershëm nuk ishte ndonjë tërheqje ndër male apo shkretëtirë, për t’u arratisur nga bota, për t’i rritur fëmijët e tyre larg nga dekadenca, për të rritur perime dhe për të mbajtur mjekra dhe veshje të gjata deri në tokë. Të arratiseshe nga grindjet, krimi dhe mëkati i njeriut dhe qytetërimit të tij, i cili po shkatërrohej, nuk ishte ajo që bënë besimtarët e hershëm. Një ide e këtillë ishte krejtësisht jashtë mendjes së besimtarit të lashtë. Përkundrazi, ata njerëz te fortë e ngritën habitatin e tyre mu në mes të qytetërimit të njeriut të vjetër dhe vazhduan që ta shpërfillnin atë!
Qytetërimi është një ndërnyjëzim ndërkombëtar i të gjitha sistemeve të njeriut të rënë. Në mënyrë paradoksale, individët që janë brenda atij sistemi janë edhe shumë të varur nga ai sistem dhe plotësisht të kapur në të dhe në të njëjtën kohë ata jetojnë një jetë mjaft të pavarur nga njëri-tjetri.
Habitati i besimtarëve nuk kishte as ndërnyjëzim kombëtar as ndërkombëtar. Habitati i tyre ishte i një natyre lokale. Thjesht mbledhje lokale. Me raste ata kishin kontakte me besimtarë të tjerë nga vende të tjera.
Të gjithë besimtarët ishin themeluar në këtë habitat. Të gjithë ishin shumë pranë njëri tjetrit Ata mbanin njëri tjetrin. Qenësia e tyre bashkë ishte aq e trashë sa edhe ajo e melasë. Nuk përfshihej ndonjë godinë e veçantë. Ata ishin të ndërvarur nga njëri-tjetri dhe (nga Zoti).
Habitati i tyre ishte në veprim të plotë 24 orë në ditë. Ai ishte i mbushur me dashuri dhe përkujdesje. Gjithashtu ata po përjetonin një sasi fantastike eksperience frymore. Përditë. Po, përditë kishte një prekje me një Zot brendabanues në jetët e secilit besimtar dhe ndërmjet të gjithë besimtarëve.
Të përpiqesh të gjesh një fjalë sot për të përshkruar atë eksperiencë të humbur prej një kohe të gjatë është e vështirë. Ne përpiqemi me terma të tilla si jetesë e koorporuar dhe jeta e eklesias. Ne gjithashtu provojmë fjalë të reja të tilla si mbledhje dhe takim, megjithatë të dyja këto janë të papërshtatshme. Ne përdorim “komunitet i krishterë” ose thjesht “komunitet”. Duke u përpjekur për ta përshkruar këtë habitat, ju mund të përdorni fjalën fillestare nga gjuha e saj fillestare—eklesia. Sidoqoftë, po të përdorësh përkthimin anglisht të asaj fjale shkaktohet një kolaps total në atë çfarë dikush po kërkon që të komunikojë.
Sidoqoftë, habitati ynë natyror nuk është ai që na thuhet vazhdimisht se është. Ai nuk është vendi që të mblidhemi bashkë një orë të dielën në mëngjes. Fakt i hidhur që kur besimtarët u nxorrën jashtë habitatit të tyre për në godina të sponzorizuara nga qeveria, të cilat ishin ndërtuar prej saj, ai koncept për t’u takuar me njëri-tjetrin dhe për të qenë së bashku për disa çaste çdo javë është pikërisht koncepti që zëvendësoi fjalën eklesia, ashtu siç ajo kishte qenë kuptuar nga besimtarët.* 
Një orë solemne së bashku çdo javë, pastaj 6 ditë e 23 orë të jetuara në qytetërimin e njeriut të rënë, nuk ishte kuptimi i besimtarëve të hershëm për eklesinë. Ata kishin komunitetin e tyre, ata ishin komuniteti i tyre. Ata kishin “qytetërimin” e tyre. Ai funksiononte rreth fushës së orës dhe sipas gjithë kalendarit.
Ne jemi përballur me një problem proporcionesh monumentale: si të zbulojmë se çfarë është habitati ynë.
E rëndësishme?
Jeta e krishterë mund të mos gjejë në të vërtetë kuptim pa atë. I krishteri i sotëm, i cili po kërkon që të rritet në Krisht ka shumë mundësi që mos të ketë dëgjuar kurrë për këtë habitat dhe sigurisht që nuk e di se ai ka nevojë për këtë. Megjithatë ai digjet nga dëshira për të, instiktivisht. Por një besimtar nuk do ta dëshirojë me të vërtetë këtë habitat (pavarësisht se sa shumë përpiqet dikush që ta përshkruajë atë) në rast se ai nuk e përjeton atë! Dhe ajo përvojë është e rrallë. Që ta thuash se është e vështirë që të gjendet kjo do të thotë të jesh optimist.
Sidoqoftë, një jetë e jetuar në dashuri dhe kujdes, një jetë e jetuar në afërsi me të tjerët, një jetë e përjetimit të Krishtit bashkë, së brendshmi dhe në mënyrë të koorporuar (si një trup), ishte jeta e krishterë gjatë atyre ditëve të hershme të besimit tonë.
Konstantini e ndryshoi të gjithë këtë! Kur ai mori fronin e Perandorisë romake, më pak se 4 përqind e asaj perandorie ishin të krishterë. Para se ai të vinte në fuqi, besimtarët mblidheshin në shtëpi dhe jetonin në enklava. Por kur jeta e Konstantinit po i afrohej fundit, pothuajse çdonjëri ishte “i krishterë”. Dhe kjo i dashur lexues, do me thënë një sasi e panumërt të krishterësh.
Tragjedia tjetër është se shteti (Perandoria Romake) filloi që të ndërtonte vende ku besimtarët të takoheshin. Këto vende u ndërtuan me shpenzimet e shtetit dhe iu dhanë të krishterëve si një dhuratë.
Mentaliteti pagan i asaj kohe e pa “religjionin” si njerëz që shkonin në një tempull pagan një apo dy herë në javë, që qëndronin rreth një altari duke vështruar një grup priftërinjsh me fytyra solemne dhe rroba të errëta, duke i ofruar një flijim një perëndie pagan. Kur rituali mbaronte, çdonjëri kthehej në shtëpi! Ky programim mendjeje faktikisht mbijetoi në krishterim. Natyra e korporuar e eklesias humbi. Komuniteti mori fund. Enklavat u zhdukën. Habitati natyror i species tonë u zhduk. Dhe vendi i duhur për të mësuar se si të jetojmë nga jeta e Zotit u zhduk bashkë me të.
Në atë humbje, unë dhe ti pësuam humbje frymore pothuajse të pakthyeshme.
Tregoftë regjistrimi??? se ky libër që po lexon tani, nuk të sugjeron ty, besimtarit, se ai është një koncept funksional që të shpresojë për të jetuar nëpërmjet jetës më të lartë jashtë habitatit organik të krijuar për atë jetë. Për shumicën prej nesh, kjo thjesht nuk është funksionale. Një motor me avull nuk do të punojë me rërë dhe as një motor me djegie të brendëshme me ujë. Dhe për ata besimtarë që janë si unë dhe ty, njerëz të thjeshtë, jo besimtarë të pazakontë, kjo çështje për të jetuar jetën e krishterë thjesht nuk nxjerrin një situatë të izoluar. Ajo as që funksionon në një situatë tipike të vajtjes në kishë të dielën.
Mjerisht i dashur lexues, e urrej të ta them këtë, por “motori ynë nuk do të funksionojë kurrë  “aty ku dy apo tre mblidhen”, apo në një studim biblik në shtëpi, apo nga takime shoqërore në shtëpi. Jeta e krishterë ka të bëjë me një formë jete, po; por ajo gjithashtu ka të bëjë me habitatin e asaj forme jete.

	Për sa kohë mundet një qengj i sapolindur “ta jetojë jetën e deles” vetë? Deri sa të takojë ariun e parë, apo të ketë nevojë për gllënjkën e parë të ujit, apo të hasë në luanin e parë. Një qengj mbijeton dhe lulëzon vetëm brenda habitatit të tij natyror.
	Po aq sa ne të krishterët ungjillorë mund të urrejmë që ta pranojmë atë, ne kemi nevojë për bashkëpunimin e trupit të Krishtit—ditë dhe natë. Një qen apo një ujk mund të mbijetojnë vetëm….me vështirësi. Por është kundër natyrës që të përpiqen të veprojnë kështu. (Macja që gjithmonë është e pavarur mund të mbijetojë e vetme dhe të lulëzojë! Por ne nuk jemi mace.) Ne jemi qengja! Qengja të brishtë, të dobët! Dhe ne jemi qengja pa ndonjë fuqi vullneti të madh. Ka mundësi të mbijetojmë, por jetesa jashtë fatit tonë frymor nuk synohet vetëm për një individ. Të jetosh nga jeta më e lartë është një orvatje e jetuar ndërmjet një komuniteti të një trupi besimtarësh të përkushtuar. Qoftë nëse vjen lavdia, qoftë me derdhje gjaku, qoftë në se vjen në thatësirë, qoftë në se vjen ferr apo baticë, qoftë në se vjen festë apo uri, besimtarët janë një popull që janë bashkë në këtë gjë, rreth tik takut të orës, përgjatë kalendarit, për gjithë pjesën tjetër të jetëve të tyre.
	Kështu ishte në fillim. Qoftë kështu sërish.

----------


## Matrix

*KAPITULLI 19 

                                Vendi i Eklesias
*

Mbretëritë e këtij planeti gjenden në copa të veçanta toke. Zogjtë, nga ana tjetër, nuk do të kufizohen kurrë nga kufijtë e kombeve të njeriut. Kufijtë as neve nuk do të na diktojnë qe “tufa” jonë mblidhet kudo. Nëse specia jonë gjendet në një qytet apo komb të caktuar, është instikti ynë për t’u mbledhur bashkë. Kufijtë gjeografikë të përcaktuar nga bletët, apo milingonat, apo njeriu apo çfarëdogjëje tjetër, nuk na ndalojnë.
	Kombi ynë nuk është formëzuar sipas kombeve të njerëzve, sepse brenda habitatit tonë organik secili prej nesh jemi nën udhëheqjen e drejtpërdrejtë të Zotit. Nuk ka zinxhirë urdhërimi, por rend biologjik. Ashtu si në një familje… organik.
	Specia jonë mblidhet nga instikti. Ne ndajmë. Këndojmë. Adhurojmë Mbretin tonë dhe e ndjekim Atë, ndërsa ai flet brenda secilës prej frymëve tona. Specia jonë kujdeset për njëri tjetrin. Ne e duam njëri tjetrin. Por jo me dashuri njerëzore. Përkundrazi, me atë dashuri që i përket formës së jetës më të lartë.
	Është e thjeshtë për të përshkruar atmosferën brenda këtij habitati. Ai ka një prekje të tokës, por ai ka edhe një prekje të qiellit. Ai është një ndërfytyrëzim: është një vend ku mbretëria frymore dhe mbretëria fizike mbivendosen. Në atë vend mbivendosjeje  ku jeton dhe specia jonë.
	Aty është vendi ku mëson të jetosh nëpërmjet jetës më të lartë, që ka qenë mbjellë brenda teje. Ashtu si Simon Pjetri, ti tashmë je bërë pjesmarrës i natyrës hyjnore, por në atë habitat ti do të mësosh se si të gjesh frymën tënde, të kuptosh rrugët e frymës dhe pas një fare kohe të arrish të njohësh dallimin e mendjes, vullnetit dhe emocioneve, si kundër frymës tënde. Ti nuk po mblidhesh aty së pari për të mësuar për pushtetin, vizionet, ëndërrat, profecitë, mrekullitë, shenjat, mrekullitë. Ato janë gjëra të zakonshme që besimtarët në çdo brez i kanë pasur me bollëk. Përkundrazi, ti do të mësosh diçka që është shumë e rrallë: Fjala është miqësi. Mësimi i saj do pak kohë. Miqësi me besimtarët e tjerë, po. Por më shumë, më shumë se sa kjo.
Miqësi me Jezus Krishtin.
Fjalia e fundit nuk është referencë për një lutje.
(Kjo do të thotë, jo ajo lloj lutjeje e rënies në gjunjë çdo mëngjes dhe e lutjes për një orë.) Përkundrazi, ajo është miqësi disi e ngjashme me atë që Adami kishte në kopsht, diçka që Jezus Krishti bëri gjatë gjithë ditës ndërsa jetonte në praninë e Atit të Tij dhe aty miqësohej me Zotin e Tij brendabanues.
	Ndoshta gjëja e parë që ndodh brenda habitatit të qenies sonë është që të mësojmë se si të shoqërohemi me Zotin Jezus Krisht. Kjo është një gjë e rrallë dhe është një veprimtari e izoluar vetëm brenda llojit tonë.

----------


## Matrix

*SHTOJCA I

Veçantia Biologjike e Jezus Krishtit dhe Besimtari*

Kur Perëndia erdhi në tokë në ngjashmërinë e mishit njerëzor, Ai na tregoi boshllëkun e pamatë biologjik ndërmjet jetës hyjnore dhe jetës njerëzore.* Ai gjithashtu na tregoi boshllëkun e pamatë të vlerave, boshllëkun e stilit të jetës, sikurse dhe boshllëqet politike, qeverisëse dhe arsimore. Kur ky person me emrin Jezus jetoi nëpërmjet jetës hyjnore, çdo gjë që ai bëri dhe tha na tregoi të gjithëve ne pangjashmërinë zgavrore ndërmjet këtyre dy formave të jetës.
	Intelekti, shkenca, teologjia dhe fusha të tjera të panumërta të species së vjetër dukej se nuk kishin vend të përputhjes me këtë qenie biologjike të pangjashme.
	Le të shikojmë thelbin e çështjes. Mënyra sipas së cilës secila specie kuptoi atë çfarë po ndodhte brenda tyre dhe rreth tyre u krye në dy sfera tërësisht të ndara.
	Le të shikojmë disa prej elementeve që funksionojnë në jetën e Tij të cilat mungojnë plotësisht në jetën e tretë më të lartë.
	Të tjerët udhëhiqen prej shpirtit të tyre; Ai udhëhiqet prej frymës së Tij. Fryma e njerëzve të tjerë ishte e mbushur me vdekje të trashëguar nga Adami. Fryma e Jezusit ishte e gjallë dhe ajo ishte mbushur me Frymën e Shenjtë hyjnore (Luka 4:1).
	Kishte një hapje ndërmjet kësaj mbretërie dhe mbretërisë tjetër. Hapja ishte për Atë! Ai mund të dëgjonte dhe shikonte gjërat të vinin prej asaj mbretërie. Gjëra që e kishin zanafillën dhe habitatin e tyre në mbretërinë tjetër erdhën nëpërmjet asaj hapjeje me qëllim që të vinin tek Ai (Mateu 3:16).
	Madje edhe krijesa nga mbretëria tjetër kaluan nëpërmjet asaj hapjeje- të lënë të hapur për Atë—që të vinin dhe të kujdeseshin për Atë (Mateu 4:11).
	Pabesueshmërisht, Ai i tha një njeriu jo vetëm atë çfarë ai po mendonte; Ai i tha atij burri se një ditë do të shikonte të padukshmen (Gjoni 1:51).
	Ai e dinte me saktësi se ku ishin peshqit (Luka 5:4-7).
	Njerëzit e tjerë menduan me inteligjencën e tyre. Jezusi qëndronte shumë më lart; Ai shikonte tej për tej (Luka 5:22).
	Ai e dinte se Ai kishte jetuar më parë në një mbretëri tjetër, se Ai ishte nga ajo mbretëri, se mbretëria tjetër ishte një mbretëri më e lartë se sa kjo dhe se për shkak se Ai ishte nga ajo mbretëri, Ai ishte “mbi” gjërat e kësaj mbretërie. Ai gjithashtu pohoi se Ai kishte parë dhe Ai kishte dëgjuar gjërat që ishin në mbretërinë tjetër. Për më tepër, çfarë Ai kishte parë dhe dëgjuar ishin gjërat për të cilat Ai fliste këtu (Gjoni 3:31; 8:26, 40; 15:15).
	Gjon Pagëzori deklaroi se Fryma brenda Jezusit ishte e pakufishme dhe e pamatshme, se kjo Frymë shkaktonte që Ai të dëgjonte çfarë thoshte Perëndia dhe se gjërat që dëgjoi ishin të vetmet gjëra që Ai foli (Gjoni 3:31-34).
	Zoti Jezus mund të shikonte një grua, të tregonte se sa burra kishte pasur ajo (ajo kishte pasur pesë!) dhe se ajo kishte qenë zgjedhur nga Ati i Tij për të marrë jetën më të lartë (Gjoni 4:16-18).
	Ai gjithashtu e dinte se do të fillonte një rend të ri. Vendi ku ndjekësit e Tij do ta adhuronin Perëndinë gjendej brenda frymërave të tyre të gjalla (Gjoni 4:23-24). Ai gjithashtu e dinte se ishte dërguar këtu për të kërkuar ata të cilët po i kërkonte. Ati i Tij. erdhi për të gjetur ata të cilët do ta adhuronin Atin e Tij brenda thellësisë më të thellë të qenies së tyre.
	Ai e dinte (do me thënë, se Ai kishte një njohje nga përvoja) se njerëzit po komplotonin për ta vrarë Atë (Mateu 12:15).
	E mbuluara u zbulua, e fshehura u bë e njohur. Ai kishte brenda Vetes gjëra në veprim, që ishin të panjohura për njeriun e vdekshëm (Luka 12:2).
	Perëndia do të jetë brenda besimtarit dhe do t’i dijë nevojat e besimtarit para se besimtari t’i dijë ato (Mateu 6:4, 6, 8).
	Ai i dha vlerë të madhe mbretërisë tjetër, pastaj deklaroi se mbretëria tjetër gjendej brenda Tij. Pastaj Ai pohoi se pikërisht kjo mbretëri do të gjendej gjithashtu brenda besimtarit! Ai thesar mund të vendosej aty,  kështu i tha atyre që ta kërkonin dhe ta gjenin atë mbretëri! Ai i tha atyre se ajo ndodhe brenda tyre (Mateu 6:19ff; 6:33).
	Ai priste që ndjekësit e Tij të ishin në gjendje të dëgjonin dhe shikonin dhe të perceptonin atë çfarë nuk mund ta shikonin dot të tjerët (Mateu 13:14, 16; Luka 8:46). Ai pohoi se besimtari jo vetëm që mund ta shikonte mbretërinë tjetër; ai duhet të lindte në të. Ti mund ta dije se kishe lindur në të. Ajo mbretëri ekziston në një mënyrë të ngjashme me njohjen që ju keni lidhur me ekzistencën e erës (Gjoni 3:8).
	Jezusi deklaroi se Ai kishte jetuar në mbretërinë tjetër, se kishte zbritur prej asaj mbretërie, se po kthehej në atë mbretëri dhe madje edhe teksa rrinte ulur duke folur, Ai gjendej në atë mbretërinë tjetër pikërisht në atë çast (Gjoni 3:13). Për më tepër, nëse Ai foli për atë mbretëri, njeriu i parigjeneruar nuk mund t’i kuptonte dot gjërat që ishin prej asaj mbretërie (Gjoni 3:12)!
	Ai deklaroi se ishte nga “lart”, nga i njëjti vend ku do të lindeshin ndjekësit e Tij. “Lart!” (Gjoni 3:3, 31; 8:23; 19:11).
	“Lart” duket se është një vend shumë i rëndësishëm!
	Zoti kishte një ndjesi pothuajse gjithëpërfshirëse për vendin prej nga Ai erdhi dhe një ndjesi që shumica e njerëzve të kësaj toke nuk e kuptonin dhe nuk do të shkonin kurrë në atë vend (Gjoni 8:14). Ai kishte madje një ndjesi edhe më të fortë se Ati i Tij ishte me Atë dhe brenda Tij dhe se kështu  nuk do të ishte kurrë vetëm (Gjoni 8:16). Ai gjithashtu deklaroi se Ati i Tij brendabanues vazhdimisht po jepte dëshmi brenda qenies për atë çfarë Ai po thoshte dhe po bënte (Gjoni 8:18).
	Ai kishte qenë dërguar nga mbretëria tjetër në mbretërinë tonë prej Ati i Tij. (Gjoni 8:26) dhe ishte Perëndia që gjendej brenda Tij, i cili po e bënte të gjithë punën (Gjoni 5:17).
	Jezus Krishti ishte me Atin e Tij ndërsa gjendej këtu në tokë; Ai mund ta shikonte Atë dhe ta dëgjonte Atë. Të vetmet gjëra që Ai foli ishin ato që ia thoshte më parë Ati i Tij dhe kjo e kënaqte Atin (Gjoni 8:28, 38). Ai erdhi nga Ati (Gjoni 8:42; 7:28-29).
	Ai pohoi se ndjekësit e Tij do të ishin gjithashtu të aftë që të dëgjonin një Perëndi brendabanues (Gjoni 8:47).
	Jezusi në mënyrë të atypëratyshme dhe nga përvoja njihte Atin (Gjoni 8:55).
	Ai mund të shikonte Abrahamin duke e parë Atë (Gjoni 8:56).
	Ai mund ta vinte në veprim jetën e Tij dhe jetën e Atit të Tij në disa prej atyre që ishin nga forma e tretë e jetës së rënë. Ai do t’i jepte formën e Tij të jetës në sasi të mëdha këtyre. Jo pak nga jeta e Tij, por një bollëk (Gjoni 10:10). Ndjekësit e Tij, prandaj mund ta dëgjonin Atë; madje edhe ata që nuk kishin lindur ende do ta dëgjonin zërin e Tij një ditë. Ai e dinte se cilët ishin ata njerëz të zgjedhur dhe cilët nuk ishin (Gjoni 10:11-18).
	Ai mundej dhe do të kthehej në mbretërinë tjetër. Armiqtë e Tij nuk mund të shkonin atje. Ai deklaroi se ishte tashmë në mbretërinë ku do të shkonte ( Gjoni 7:34).
	Ati ka formën më të lartë të jetës që ekziston dhe po kështu edhe Biri dhe disa prej të vdekurve do të dëgjojnë zërin e Tij, do të ngjallen dhe gjithashtu do të marrin këtë jetë (Gjoni 5:26-29). Ai jep jetën më të lartë (Gjoni 10:28).
	Nëse ju vini tek Krishti (jo tek Shkrimi, por tek Krishti) Ai do t’ju japë pikërisht këtë jetë (Gjoni 5:39-40).
	Ai tha, “Unë nuk vij nga kjo mbretëri. Çdokush tjetër erdhi këtej por jo unë. Refuzoni të besoni në mua dhe ju nuk do të merrni kurrë jetë, por do të mbani mëkat dhe vdekje” (Gjoni 8:23-24).
	“Unë jam një me Atin. Askush tjetër nuk është. Por ndjekësit e mi do të jenë një me Mua” (Gjoni 10:30, Gjoni 17).
	“Unë erdha nga mbretëria tjetër si bukë e ngrënëshme. Hani këtë bukë dhe do të keni jetën më të lartë brenda jush.” Buka e vërtetë është Ai, jo send dhe Perëndia është bukë e përjetshme (Gjoni 6:32-38).
	Ai dhe vetëm Ai mund ta shikonte Perëndinë; sepse Ai erdhi nga Ati për të kërkuar ata që ishin të Atit dhe t’u jepte atyre jetë (Gjoni 6:46 ff).
	Dhe sigurisht, Ai pohoi se jetonte nëpërmjet jetës së Atit të Tij. Për më tepër, ai që ha nga Jezus Krishti do të ketë po atë jetë brenda Tij dhe do të jetë në gjendje që të jetojë nëpërmjet po asaj jete (Gjoni 6:57). Ai nuk e kishte fjalën për mishin fizik, por për pjesëmarrjen e frymës së Krishtit, fryma e të cilit është jetë e përjetshme (Gjoni 6:63).
	Jezusi e dinte që së jashtmi se kush do të besonte dhe kush jo (Gjoni 6:64-65).
	Kur ai foli për “frymën” Ai foli për jetën e vet. Dhe kur Ai foli për “jetën” e vet, Ai foli për frymën. Dhe besimtari mund t’i kishte të dyja brenda tij. Dhe besimtari mund të jetonte në atë frymë dhe mund të jetonte nëpërmjet asaj jete (Gjoni 6:63).
	Jezus Krishti jetonte më shumë nëpërmjet zbulesës, perceptimit dhe intuitës—aspekteve të jetës së Tij hyjnore, sesa prej intelektit, fuqisë së vullnetit dhe emocioneve. Dishepujt e tij do të preknin gjithashtu këtë mënyrë jetese. Ka mundësi të mësohet mënyra e “mendimit” që i përket mbretërisë tjetër (Mateu 16:17).
	Mbretëria tjetër mund  të sjellë bindje  në atë tokësore (Mateu 16:19; 18:18).
	Gjendet një banesë tjetër ku ne do të jetojmë (Luka 16:9).
	Është ajo që banon thellë brenda një njeriu që ka gjithë rëndësinë (Marku 7:15).
	Mbase fakti më i madh që ne do të arrijmë si të krishterë duke kërkuar që të mësojmë një ecje më të thellë me Zotin tonë është kjo: E gjithë eksperienca frymore e Atit rrezaton tek i Biri. Shumica e asaj përvoje frymore që rrjedh nga Ati dhe është përjetuar nga Biri ri-rrezaton tek besimtari (Gjoni 10:15-16).
	Pasi Zoti ringjall frymën e besimtarit, fryma e atij besimtari nuk shijon kurrë më vdekje (Gjoni 11:25-26). Jeta në atë frymë ka vdekur dhe është ringjallur tashmë. Kështu që fryma e besimtarit dhe jeta e tij më e lartë e sapothemeluar nuk do të shijojnë kurrë më vdekje! Jezusi e dëgjonte Atin së brendshmi dhe Ati i Tij e dëgjonte Atë gjithashtu së brendshmi. Biseda zanore e Zotit me Atin e tij nuk ishte e nevojshme. Pse? Shoqëria e tyre ishte e atypëratyshme dhe e vazhdueshme që ndodhte gjithmonë brenda Jezus Krishtit (Gjoni 11:41-42).
	Nëpërmjet vdekjes së Tij Ai do të mblidhte të zgjedhurit dhe ata do të bëheshin fëmijë të Perëndisë (Gjoni 11:52).
	Jezus Krishti, me raste, lidhej me frymën e Tij nëpërmjet psherëtimave të thella, një përvojë që ri-rrezatohej tek besimtari (Marku 8:12; Romakët 8:26).
	Jezusi dhe krijimi i Tij i ri janë të lirë nga çdo detyrim ndaj qytetërimit të jetës së tretë më të lartë që është e rënë; por ato veprojnë në përputhje sipas rastit, vetëm që mos të ketë ofendim (Mateu 17:27; Romakët 15; Gallatasit 1-5).
	Këto janë veçse pak gjëra që identifikojnë unikalitetin e bio-zoe-ologjisë së Jezus Krishtit. Dhe mbani mend, shumë prej këtij unikalitet nëpërmjet punës së Tij shpenguese, ri-rrezatohet në ju.
	Ju aktualisht, pikërisht tani, keni një të drejtë që të përjetoni dhe të jeni në realitetin e asaj mbretërie (Efesianët 1:2-3)!

----------


## Peniel

Matrix. Nuk më pëlqen të zgjatem kot dhe përsëris të njëjtat gjëra. Jo të gjithë anëtarët e Forumit kanë njohuri të gjuhës angleze. 

Në disa gjuhë të botës disa fjalë nuk mund përkthehen apo përcillen me një fjalë të vetme në gjuhët e tjera. Por kjo nuk ndodh në rastin e mësipërm. Fjala *HABITAT*, kuptimin kryesor ose më saktë përdorimin primar e ka për të përshkruar ambientin ose vendbanimin i cili është i populluar nga disa specie e caktuara kafshësh, bimësh apo organizma të ndryshme por edhe për të përshkruar gjithçka që i rrethon. Përdoret për të shpjeguar ambientin natyral ose fizik të tyre e lidhur kjo edhe me veprimtarinë e përditëshme të tyre: sigurimi i ushqimit, ujit, rrijtes të të vegjëlve (për kafshët), vendi i fjetjes etj. 

E përdorur për njerëzit, kjo fjalë nuk merr një kuptim tjetër. Përdoret pikërisht për të përshkruar të njëjtat gjëra si më lart. 

Në lidhje me të krishterët, kjo fjalë është përdorur nga autori për të përshkruar ambientin e tyre frymor. Këtë do ta shtjellojmë pasi libri të ketë përfunduar. *VENDBANIM* është fjala më e saktë që i përshtatet shkrimit të mësipërm.

Dhe diçka tjetër. Nuk ka pse të hapet temë tjetër në lidhje me këtë libër. Libri një moment do të përfundojë dhe kështu gjithsecili do të ketë mundësinë të komentojë në lidhje me librin dhe komentet të ngelen brenda temës.


Nën Hirin e Tij,

ns

----------


## marcus1

Ndonjë koment për librin nuk keni? Do isha shumë kurioz të shoh se si të duket ky libër, Peniel.

----------


## Matrix

*SHTOJCA II

                      Një Vështrim Mbi Shpirtin e Njeriut të Rënë* 

Shpirti i rënë i Adamit, duke luftuar një luftë guximtare por në hijen e zjarrit të vet, do të triumfonte nganjëherë ndaj zotërimit të mishit vetëm për të rënë pre e kundërshtarit të tij pikërisht në çastin e fitores.
	Pak nga pak, ndërsa shpirti zgjerohej, mendja ka kërkuar që të shikojë, të kuptojë, të dublikojë—apo duke mos e arritur këtë, të fallsifikojë—rrugët e frymës së pajetë të njeriut.
	Dhe gjatë gjithë kohës mendja vazhdon me talljen dhe përqeshjen ndaj emocioneve të shpirtit. Aparati mendor gjithmonë i kujton emocioneve se mendja është superiore ndaj ndjenjave. Dhe duke i besuar kësaj propogande vetjake fallse, mendja mendimtare e gjen veten duke jetuar në një parajsë të rezervuar për budallenj.
	Vullneti, tashmë i çliruar ndaj nënshtrimit kundrejt mbretërisë frymore, kërkon vendin ku të luajë rolin e tij—triumfi i sjelljeve njerëzore ndaj të gjitha tundimeve dhe rrethanave. Dhe duke vepruar kështu vullneti solli në jetë, me mendjen si bashkëpunëtoren e vet, fenë e suksesit dhe përmbushjes.
	Emocioni, gjithmonë djali fshikullues i mendjes, kërkon trille të ekstazës shumë më larg kapacitetit për të cilin u krijua shpirti. Pasi kishte ndjekur trille ekzotike, emocioni atëhere u rrëzua në dëshpërim, duke arritur thellësi të dekurajimit shumë më poshtë se çdo thellësi që Krijuesi i tij e kishte krijuar atë që ta toleronte.
	Duke kërkuar (por duke mos arritur kurrë) ato përmasa që janë rezervuar vetëm për frymën, emocioni i bashkohet vullnetit dhe mendjes për të krijuar një zëvendësues të zbehtë për të ecur në zotërimin e frymës. Këta përbërës tre-anësore të përzier së bashku tani parashtrojnë mallkimin pothuajse më të madh që do të njohë njeriu. Ky trinitet që përbën shpirtin e dëmtuar e bën njeriun fetar. Atëhere shpirti e informon njeriun për njërin prej mashtrimeve më të mëdha nga të gjitha. Shpirti i thotë njeriut se natyra e tij fetare është aktualisht natyra e tij frymore.
	Çfarë i ka bërë njeriut të qenit fetar? Mbase ne mund ta njohim duke dalluar aftësinë e rënë të njeriut për të prodhuar fe.
	Brenda besimit të krishterë, ju do të gjeni gjithmonë tre “nën-religjione.” Për ta rithënë fjalinë: Ka në të vërtetë vetëm tre denominacione në Krishtërim. Denominacioni i mendjes, denominacioni i emocionit dhe denominacioni i vullnetit. (Nganjëherë ka një kombinim të të dyve, por kurrë të të treve!) Secili prej këtyre tre denominacioneve e shikon veten si ai që është frymor. Dhe sigurisht, ai bën dallim kundrejt dy të tjerëve!
	Shpirti i rënë, duket se është shumë ndasues.
A mund t’i identifikoni tre denominacionet brenda krishtërimit?
	Denominacioni i mendjes: Të shkolluar dhe teoricienë, shërbëtorët e tij janë shpjegues, të arsimuar mjaft mirë, të fortë në bashkëngjitjen ndaj doktrinës kuptimplotë, të fortë në arsimin në kolegj dhe edukim. Teologjia është gjithçka. Shërbëtorët janë të vetëpërmbajtur shpesh deri në atë pikë sa janë të rezervuar, shpesh kaq të mbërthyer me bibliken saqë ky aspekt bëhet kryesor para gjithçkaje tjetër. Për pasojë, një ecje e gjallë, intime me Krishtin lihet shpesh e papërfshirë, jashtë duke u dridhur në të ftohtë.
	A guxoj unë që të jap një shembull? Në vend që t’i përmend emrin, shumica e këtyre njerëzve bien në prejardhjen-vijën pasuese të Xhon Kalvinit, Xhon Knox ose Xhon Darby. (Meqë ra fjala, ata janë njerëzit të cilët shpikën atë pohim gjithnjë sfidues dhe të famshëm botëror “Mos i beso ndjenjave të tua.”)
	Denominacioni emocional: Robo, a mund të këndojnë këta njerëz! Dhe të adhurojnë! Fatkeqësisht ata kanë pak mangësi në “podiumizëm.” Mënyra më e mirë për të vajtur në kishë të dielën në mëngjes është që të vish në njërin prej këtyre takimeve në orën 11:00 paradite dhe pastaj në orën 11:30 të vraposh me sa ke frymë për tek një “kishë mendimtare”. Në këtë mënyrë, ti do të kesh më të mirën e dy botëve shumë të ndryshme që nuk përputhen fare! Këngë dhe adhurim të mirë dhe shpjegim bible në shkallë fantastike.
	Këta njerëzit e emocioneve zbaviten! Ata thërrasin; ata lavdërojnë; ata e çojnë çdo gjë deri në limit. Gjithmonë ekzistojnë gjëra spektakolare, por tragjikisht, ata janë gjithmonë e më shumë në nevojë për diçka më spektakolare; prandaj ti do të gjesh gjithmonë praktikën më të fundit që ndiqet me aktivitet të zellshëm, plot gjallëri këtu. Dhe mbaje mend, nëse ti fillon ndonjëherë ndonjë gjë të re që është ngazëllyese (dhe nëse ajo mundësisht mund të etiketohet e krishterë), ata do ta vjedhin nga ti dhe do ta bëjnë veprën e re të Perëndisë.
	Këtyre njerëzve iu pëlqen që të jenë të krishterë, por ata paguajnë një çmim të tmerrshëm: harxhimin e energjive! Djegien e emocioneve, djegien e energjive tek spektakolaria, harxhimin e energjive në mrekullitë, harxhimin e energjive në besimin dhe për pasojë një mosbesim faktik ndaj gjithçkaje dhe çdokujt që përpiqet të fitojë territor të ri për Krishtin.
	Cilat janë denominacionet e emocioneve? (A ka nevojë që t’i radhis?) Lëvizja karizmatike ndër ungjillorët, mistikët katolikë ndërmjet katolikëve romanë, si edhe shumë lëvizje jodenominacionale.
	Denominacioni i vullnetit: Këto bien në dy kategori. Në radhë të parë janë ungjillorët. “Ungjillizoni në të gjithë botën fundjavën që vjen.” Grupe që rendin pas të bërit—gjithmonë të fitojnë shpirtra. Me ndërgjegje të pastër unë mund të përmend emrin e një denominacioni të veçantë, sepse ai është denominacioni im dhe prandaj nuk është jashtë kufijve të penës së autorit: Baptistët e Jugut. Ne kemi prodhuar më shumë ungjillorë se sa të gjithë lëvizjet e tjera protestante të kombinuara bashkë. Ne do të ungjillizojmë botën.
	Kategoria tjetër është ajo që thotë, “Ti mund të duash që të jetosh si një i krishterë.” Këta janë legalistët. Ata kanë një listë gjërash që ti si i krishterë mund të bësh dhe që nuk mund t’i bësh. Ti do t’i gjesh ata në të gjitha lëvizjet religjioze, sepse ata janë bartësit e elementit kryesor të të gjithë religjionit: “Nëpërmjet sjelljes sime unë mund të fitoj favorin e Perëndisë.”
	Kombinimet:
	Mendimtari (mendja) dhe bërësi (vullneti) kombinohen që të jenë shumë doktrinorë dhe biblikë dhe ungjillorë. Një kombinim i përkryer. Këta janë pothuajse gjithmonë grupe ndërdenominacionale.
	Bërësi dhe i ndjeshmi (emocionet): Shumë si edhe më lart, ata janë të dhënë pas ungjillizimit, por ata zbaviten më shumë me këtë.
	Ka mundësi që mos të ketë denominacion mendimtar-i ndjeshëm. Ata janë armiq natyralë. Kjo do të thotë se denominacioni i mendjes nuk mund ta durojë denominacionin e emocionit.
	Çfarë problemi ka me gjithë sa u përmendën më sipër? Të gjithë janë nga shpirti. Fryma vepron në një mënyrë veçmas nga mendja. Ndjej ose bëj. Mendja, emocioni dhe vullneti i përkasin territorit të shpirtit.
	Zoti Jezus i kishte të gjitha këto aspekte të shpirtit që funksiononin brenda Tij, por në ekuilibër të përkryer. Nga ana tjetër, burimi fillestar i jetës së Tij ishte fryma e Tij, jo shpirti i Tij. Dhe në frymën e Tij ishte rruga më e mirë.

Rruga Më e Mirë
Rreth një e treta prej nesh predominojmë si mendimtarë, një e treta si të ndjeshëm dhe një e treta prej nesh jemi bërës. A duhet të ketë tre denominacione për të na rehatuar të gjithëve ne? Nëse sociologët kanë të drejtë, ne jemi lindur së brendshmi me aftësitë tona. Por mendimtari do që i ndjeshmi të bëhet logjik; bërësi do që të dy këta të dalin dhe të ungjillizojnë dhe/apo të ndalojnë së mëkatuari; i ndjeshmi do që të lihet vetëm të dojë Perëndinë dhe të shikojë rrezet e hënës, të lexojë poezi, të kryejë mrekulli, të shikojë shenja, të marrë fuqi dhe të shohë perëndimet e diellit.
	Me zgjuarsi, Perëndia kishte dymbëdhjetë burra të ndryshëm për ta themeluar eklesinë e parë. Që të treja këto aftësi gjendeshin atje, por që të gjithë ata 12 burra vepronin së pari sipas frymërave të tyre dhe jo sipas aftësive të shpirtërave. Sikur kisha të mund të merrte një fillim të ri të freskët me dymbëdhjetë burra të tillë. (Grupi yt—ose kisha—mbase reflekton ose aftësitë e themeluesit të saj ose të drejtuesit tënd aktual.)
	Që të treja “denominacionet ndërtojnë një rast të fuqishëm që ti të mos kesh të bësh me dy të tjerat. (“Perëndia do që ne të shpëtojmë shpirtëra, vetëm kjo është puna jonë.” “Ajo çfarë duhet të bëjmë është që të merremi me Librin dhe ta memorizojmë atë.” “Hej, ka një predikues tek holli i një hoteli, i cili sapo pa një vizion se bota do të shndërrohet në pastë dhëmbësh më 1 Prillin që vjen.”)
	Ne shikojmë me shpresë drejt ditës kur njerëzit e Zotit t’i lenë ndryshimet e aftësive të tyre që ne gabimisht i shikojmë si ndryshime doktrinore; të kthehen për të qenë një komunitet besimtarësh; të lejojnë të gjitha aftësitë nëpërmjet të cilave secili të shprehet; të mësojnë tolerancën nga të tjerët dhe mbi të gjitha, të veprojnë si një njeri trup nga frymërat e tyre, duke i lënë pas ndryshimet tona shpirtërore të papajtueshme.
	Ndërkohë….

Një Fjalë Mirëdashjeje Atyre Që i Besojnë Ndjenjave të Tyre
Teologët kanë patur shumë pak fjalë mirëdashjeje lidhur me të ndjeshmit.
	Shumë kohë para se të ekzistonin Protestantët, kisha katolike u përpoq që të bënte vend për të tre këto lloje denominacionesh nën një çadër. (Ata ia arritën vetëm pjesërisht.) Kishte filozofi dhe teologji për njerëzit e dhënë pas mendjes. Ekzistonin misione dhe murgjëri për bërësit dhe legalistët. Pastaj vinin mistikët katolikë. Shpirtra të varfër, të paqëndrueshëm, ata gjithmonë futeshin në burg, përzeheshin apo digjeshin prej mendimtarëve!
	Ia mbërriti Luteri (me një doktoratë në teologji, një nxënës i filozofisë së Agustinit, në fakt një murg Augustinian, një …oh, le ta lemë fare). Luteri shpesh deklaroi se ata mistikë katolikë nuk do të arrinin kurrë të zotëronin as edhe sipërfaqen e një gishti në Luteranizëm. Për pasojë, Reformimi ishte më së pari një refromim intelektual dhe teologjik. Ishte një ngritje e përmasave teologjike dhe filozofike. Kishte mungesa mjerane për revolucionin e thellësisë frymore dhe në marrjen me praktikimin e një ecjeje më të thellë me Zotin. Dhe Reformimi kishte dëshpërimisht nevojë për këto elemente por nuk i mori kurrë ata. Një ecje më e thellë me Krishtin as që lindi ndërmjet protestantëve të hershëm. Dhe nëse do të kishte lindur, një mënyre të këtillë jetese sigurisht që do i ishte treguar që të largohej për diku tjetër.
	Rasti e solli që afërsisht në atë kohë ndodhi diçka që u quajt rebelimi i Mynihut, të cilët ishin një grup të ndjeshmish që kishin vajtur deri në fund. Dhe prandaj doli edhe motoja protestante “Mos i besoni ndjenjave tuaja. Kjo është e rrezikshme. Do të përfundoni si ata të Mynihut.”
	Gjatë gjithë historisë së kishës kjo ishte e vetmja tragjedi e madhe që shkaktuan ndonjëherë të ndjeshmit dhe ata nuk janë lejuar kurrë që ta harrojnë atë. Miliona të krishterë janë mashtruar nga mendimtarët me terroret e historisë së Mynihut.
	Është e drejtë vetëm që të pyesim se sa e rrezikshme është që të jesh një i krishterë mendimtar, arsyetues, intelektual i vetëkontrolluar, logjik. Janë zhvilluar disa qindra luftra në Evropë që janë luftuar për pretendime doktrinore. Miliona janë vrarë në ato luftëra. A e besoni me të vërtetë se këtë e kanë bërë të ndjeshmit? E ka bërë doktrina biblike, pamfletet, ligjëratat, librat dhe debatet e shtrydhura nga mendjet më të mëdha të krishterimit, të cilët ishin mbjellësit dhe promovuesit e atyre luftërave. Miliona besimtarë janë plagosur, skllavëruar, torturuar dhe vrarë nga të krishterë të tjerë. E gjithë kjo ndodhi për shkak të dallimeve doktrinore intelektuale, racionale, logjike të mendimtarëve.
	Ju mund t’ju duket interesante që të lexoni tregimet. Le të marrim për shembull Huguenotët. Lexoni se si rrinin në llagëme, të lidhur mbi zgara, se si piqeshin mbi zjarre, zhivë e përvëluar iu hidhej në gojë, sytë ia nxirrnin, gra me dhimbje të lindjes të cilave ia kishin lidhur këmbët ndërsa nëna dhe foshnja vdisnin në agoni të pabesueshme. Në secilin rast një teolog, me Bibël në dorë, atëhere qëndroi pranë shpirtit të torturuar duke kërkuar që ta bindte nga ana logjike burrin apo gruan se ishte diçka inteligjente që të pranonte publikisht se kishte gabuar.
	Ato janë histori të vërteta. Dhe veprat nuk u bënë nga dora e të ndjeshmëve, por nga mendimtarët që citojnë vargje, të cilët logjikonin me mendje dhe Shkrim se ajo që ata po bënin (torturimi dhe vrasja) ishte e krishterë.
	Por ajo ishte një epokë më e errët. Çfarë mund të themi për tonën? Sot, shikoni të rinj me zemër të zjarrtë që digjen për Krishtin të hyjnë në studim pasuniversitar në një seminar, që të mbushen aty me njohuritë akademike të dymijë-vjetëve dhe të dalin që aty pas tre vjetësh duke kulluar kaq shumë nga “mendimtaria” sa ata pothuajse nuk janë në gjendje t’i shërbejnë Krishtit në botën e vërtetë.
	Ecni nëpër rrugicat e librarive tuaja; shikojini thikat dhe heshtat e atyre librave të drejtuara kundër fëmijëve të tjerë të Perëndisë që ndryshojnë nga ata. Të ndjeshmit dhe bërësit nuk i shkruan ata libra, nuk i themeluan ato institucione, as nuk gjuajtën me ato shtiza. Atë e bënë mendimtarët.
	Çështja është e thjeshtë. I gjithë shpirti ra. Fryma juaj nuk gjendet në emocionet tuaja. Emocionet tuaja janë të rëna. Por as më pak të rëna dhe as më pak të besueshme se sa mendja me të cilën mendoni. Logjika, arsyetimi, racionalja, dialektika dhe njohja e mendjes suaj (madje edhe për kuptimet më të thella të Biblës) nuk janë as edhe një fije më të besueshme se sa emocionet e dikujt tjetër. Edhe intelekti edhe emocionet janë të rëna!
	Por çfarë mund të themi për atë vargun, 2 Timoteu 1:7, për të pasur një mendje të shëndoshë?
		Perëndia ju ka dhënë frymën e një mendjeje të shëndoshë.
Ka vetëm një mendje të shëndoshë. Është ajo e Zotit tënd! Mendja e tij ndodhet në frymën tënde, jo në mendjen tënde dhe as në emocionet e tua. Rilexoje vargun. Perëndia të ka dhënë një frymë. Frymën e tij. Në këtë frymë ndodhet një mendje të shëndoshë. Mendja e tij.
	Së fundi, inkurajohu, i dashur besimtar i ndjeshëm. Zoti kishte 12 dishepuj. Radhët e të 12-ëve përmbanin edhe mendimtarët, edhe të vullnetshmit, emocionalët dhe të gjithë kombinimet e zakonshme që rrjedhin prej tyre. Kur dikush të thotë mos t’i besosh emocioneve të tua, kujtojini atij se cilët prej atyre 12 burrave zgjodhi Zoti si drejtuesin e tyre. Pjetri mund të ketë qenë një bërës. Ai mbase ka qenë i ndjeshëm, por askush nuk do të thotë ndonjëherë se ai njeri spontan, punëtor i mrekullive, peshkatar analfabet ishte një mendimtar i madh. Perëndia zgjodhi një “shkrehës të lumtur” injorant që të ishte drejtuesi i eklesisë primitive!
	Mendo për këtë, i dashur mendimtar!
	Çfarë mund të themi për Palin? Cili ishte ai?
	Mbase një bërës. Ai sigurisht që ishte legalist nga natyra, një udhëtar nëpër botë, ungjillizues dhe mbjellës kishash. A ishte ai i ndjeshëm? Ai qau nëpër rrugën e tij përgjatë perandorisë. A ishte ai mendimtar? Ai shkroi një pjesë të letërsisë më të mirë të krishterë që është hedhur ndonjëherë në letër. Cili ishte ai? Është më se e mundur që ai të ishte një njeri i cili jetoi në anën tjetër të aftësisë së tij natyrale njerëzore. Mbase një njeri që jetoi nëpërmjet frymës së tij.

----------


## Matrix

*SHTOJCA III

Filozofia Pagane dhe Pikëpamja e Saj mbi Shpirtin e Njeriut

Bëj Zgjedhjen Tënde*


Shkrimtarë jo-biblikë

“Njeriu është trup dhe shpirt; shpirti i njeriut është ajo pjesë e tija që është frymore.” –Platoni
“Njeriu është trup dhe shpirt.”—Aristoteli
“Njeriu është trup dhe shpirt.”—Agustini
“Njeriu është trup dhe shpirt; shpirti i njeriut është ajo pjesë e tij që është frymore.”—Pseudo-Dionisiusi
“Njeriu është trup dhe shpirt; shpirti i njeriut është ajo pjesë e tij që është frymore.”—Tomas Akuinas
“Njeriu është trup dhe shpirt.”—Martin Luteri
“Njeriu është trup dhe shpirt.”—Huldrik Zwingli
“Njeriu është trup dhe shpirt.”—Xhon Kalvin
“Njeriu është trup dhe shpirt.”—Komentuesi Baptist

Tani, unë e kuptoj që mund ta kem gabim, por më duket se ka një mundësi të jashtme se diku këtu rrotull ne mund të kemi kapërcyer diçka që thjesht mund të jetë shumë e rëndësishme.—Gene Edwards

Burime Biblike
“Fryma e njeriut është llampa e Perëndisë.”—Davidi
“Zoti krijon frymën e njeriut brenda atij.”—Zakaria
“Fryma ime ka ngazëllyer në Perëndinë.”—Maria
“Ai që është lindur nga Fryma është frymë.”—Jezus Krishti
“Fjalët që unë ju flas janë frymë dhe jetë.”—Jezus Krishti
“Jetën që e jetoj, Unë e jetoj nëpërmjet Atit tim. Ati im është Frymë.”—Jezus Krishti
“Shërbeji punëdhënësit tënd me gjithë shpirtin tënd.”—Pali
“U shenjtëroftë fryma dhe shpirti dhe trupi juaj.”—Pali

Pse kemi dëgjuar kaq pak për këtë çështje qëndrore të qenies së njeriut si frymë, si edhe shpirt dhe trup? Pse shikohet njeriu pothuajse universalisht si trup dhe shpirt? Pse kjo shmangie pothuajse totale e çdo reference për njeriun si pjesërisht frymë? Pse dihet kaq pak për frymën njerëzore? Pse, për pjesën më të madhe të 1700 vjetëve, studiuesit e krishterë kanë qenë duke dhënë mësim se ne jemi trup dhe shpirt, kur ne në fakt jemi frymë, shpirt dhe trup? 
	Mirë pra, i gjithë problemi filloi në vende të cilat mbase nuk i menduat dot kurrë, ndërmjet njerëzve për të cilët mbase nuk keni dëgjuar fare. Parmenidesin? Zenon? Pitagorën, Anaksagorën, Heraklitin? (Të gjithë kanë dëgjuar për Pitagorën. Në orën e gjeometrisë. Kishte të bënte me diçka me një trekëndësh kënddrejtë, një shumë të dy kateteve dhe një teoremë.)
	Të gjithë ata njerëz të radhitur më lart ishin me origjinë greke dhe ata ishin të gjithë paganë. Ata janë stërgjyshërit e një shkolle të mendimit perëndimor që quhet shkolla pitagoreane e filozofisë. Njëri prej këtyre djemve, në spekullimet e tij të pafundme, filloi që të hamendësonte në subjektin Çfarë është njeriu? Ai arriti në përfundimin se njeriu ishte trup dhe shpirt. Dhe kështu mbeti. Dhe çdo filozof qysh atëhere e ka pranuar atë pikëpamje dhe ka spekulluar se çfarë do të thoshte “shpirt”.
	Personi që çimentoi këtë ide në mendimin e njeriut perëndimor ishte një burrë i shkurtër, trashaluq, dembel, qeros, i cili nuk mund t’i duronte gruan dhe fëmijët e tij dhe që ishte tifoz që t’i çmendte njerëzit me pyetjet e tij. Ai mbase kishte një prej IQ (inteligjencave) më të larta që ka njohur ndonjëherë njerëzimi. Në fakt ai po i shpërqëndronte themeluesit e qytetit dhe po i çonte djemtë e rinj, të cilët ishin dishepujt e tij, në homoseksualitet, ai u gjykua dhe u ndëshkua që të pinte një lloj helmime shije të urryer. Ky burrë i vogël me emrin Sokrat dhe dy prej ndjekësve të tij u bënë njerëzit më me ndikim në historinë e mendimit perëndimor. 

(Shënimi* Disa mund të thonë se Zoti Jezus dhe apostulli Pal kishin një ndikim më të madh në njeriun perëndimor, por mbase ndikimi i vetëm më i madh i këtyre tre filozofëve grekë ndodhet në korruptimin që ata i bënë besimit të krishterë!)

	Në të gjitha ato kthesa të papritura të historisë, që të tre filozofët e lartpërmendur peshuan me disa prej inteligjencave më të larta të të gjithë kohës. (Më i riu nga tre njerëzit fare mirë mund të ketë pasur inteligjencën më të lartë në historinë njerëzore.) Që të tre këta jepnin mësim, “Njeriu është trup dhe shpirt.” Shkrimet e tyre edhe sot e kësaj dite mbahen pothuajse të shenjta në mbarë tokën. Ndikimi i tyre në gjithë jetët tona është jo më pak se shtangës.
(Shënim* është thënë, “Një person që ka lindur në Perëndim nuk mund të mendojë po qe se nuk mendon si Aristoteli.” Ky propozim nuk është sfiduar kurrë seriozisht.
	Mësimdhënia e tyre thjesht duhet të kishte qarkulluar në rrethet e filozofëve paganë me inteligjencë të lartë. Nuk qe ky fat. Idetë e tyre të thella sigurisht që nuk duhet të kishin mbërritur kurrë në besimin e krishterë! Por ato mbërritën! Dhe ka një shans të shkëlqyer që besimi i krishterë në botën mbarë nuk do ta marrë kurrë veten nga kjo ngjarje e hidhur.
	Shumë më parë, profetët hebrenj e kishin kuptuar njeriun të plotë. Por ata gjithashtu dinin se brenda asaj tërësie të njeriut, ai ishte një frymë, një shpirt dhe një trup.
	Jezus Krishti nuk dha asnjë mësim për këtë temë. Ai është E Vërteta. Ai kishte realitetin si përvojën e Tij, jo mësimet. Ai ishte i plotë—me një frymë, shpirt dhe trup aty brenda plotësisë së Tij. Përvoja e Tij ishte gjithashtu përvoja e ndjekësve të Tij. Njeriu ka një trup dhe ai ka një ndërlidhje me shpirtin e njeriut; njeriu është një shpirt, por shpirti ndërlidhet me frymën e njeriut. Shpirti dhe fryma ndërlidhen në mënyrë të tillë që vetëm një Zot brendabanues mund ta dallojë shpirtin nga fryma.
	Humanizmi i njeriut qëndron në shpirtin e tij. Vendi kryesor i banimit të Zotit Jezus në besimtarin ndodhet në frymën e tij.
	Filozofët paganë nuk kishin absolutisht asnjë ide për një pikëpamje të ktillë. Ata nuk do të mund ta kishin kuptuar dot një gjë të tillë po ta kishin dëgjuar. Të krishterët nuk ishin kujdesur dhe aq se çfarë besonin ata paganë. Por filozofët paganë të shekujve të dytë dhe të tretë, të cilët u bënë besimtarë e vunë në zbatim tek bashkëbesimtarët e krishterë. Njëra prej këtyre pikëpamjeve diametralisht të kundërta duhet të lihej jashtë apo të përjashtohej. Fatkeqësisht ideja e njeriut si “trup dhe shpirt” fitoi mbi atë të “frymë, shpirt dhe trup.” Mbase përgjithmonë.
	Kjo ndodhi në këtë urtësi: Aty nga mesi i shekullit të dytë (afro 150 erës sonë), pak filozofë, që të gjithë “bij” të Platonit dhe Aristotelit, filluan që të konvertohen në të krishterë. Ata hynë në besimin e krishterë duke sjellë me vete mendësinë e tyre filozofike dhe pagane. Fatkeqësisht, disa prej tyre morën në dorë penën e fuqishme. Të krishterë të tjerë që jetonin gjatë asaj kohe duket se kanë qenë shumë të zënë duke qenë të krishterë për të shkruar ndonjë gjë. Fakti që shkrimet e këtyre filozofëve paganë të kthyer të krishterë janë pothuajse gjithçka që mbijetoi si literaturë e “krishterë” gjatë kësaj epoke jep një pamje tmerrësisht të shfytyruar se si ishte krishterimi i shekullit të dytë.
	Duke mos i kushtuar shumë vëmendje gjërave të thella (frymore) të besimit tonë dhe duke i kushtuar shumë vëmendje gjërave të thella të filozofisë greko-pagane, këta filozofë të kthyer në të krishterë filluan të zbatonin dialektikën dhe logjikën e Aristotelit për analizën e besimit të krishterë. Duke vepruar kështu, ata menjëherë deklaruan se njeriu është shpirt dhe trup. Kjo ishte, në fund të fundit, e vetmja pikëpamje lidhur me njeriun për të cilën ata kishin dëgjuar ndonjëherë. Besimi i krishterë mund të mos ishte prekur nga ky korrupsion por ja që ishin dy njerëz. Tre njerëz. Këta tre njerëz ishin plot me filozofinë greke pagane dhe në të njëjtën kohë ata pretendonin të ishin të krishterë (dhe mbase ata ishin).
	Unë mund të të humbas në pak paragrafët që vijojnë, por këto fakte është e nevojshme që me të vërtetë të jenë të shtypura.
	Ne do të fillojmë me një adoleshent të shkëlqyer me emrin Origjen. Në rini atij i pëlqeu që të mësonte. Dhe kur ishte ende shumë i ri, ai mësoi gjithashtu se kishte dëshirë që të jepte mësim. Cilat ishin ndikimet që kishin rrjedhur në kokën e tij? Së pari, ishte vija sokratike e filozofisë (Sokrati—Platoni—Aristoteli—Filo).
	Vija e dytë kryesore filozofike që mykëzoi jetën e Origjenit ishte stoicizmi dhe një prekje e neo-pitagoreanizmit (Antisteni—Zeno i Citiumit—Panaetius—Sation—Seneka—Epikletus).
	Por ndikimi më i rëndësishëm nga të gjithë që derdhej në inteligjencën e tij të lartë ishte një filozofi që quhej neoplatonizëm. Dhe pavarësisht në të pëlqen apo jo, kjo filozofi dominon ende një pjesë të madhe të teologjisë së krishterë dhe është një faktor kryesor në mendësinë e të gjithë të krishterëve të ditëve të sotme.
	Përbërësi i parë në neoplatonizëm është një përzierje e (1) Neo-Pitagoreanizmit, (2) shkollës sokratike dhe (3) stoicizmit. Vendosini të gjitha këto bashkë, tundini dhe produkti është diçka së cilës i referoheni si filozofia e vetë-përmbushjes. Për Origjenin, kishte edhe një ndikim më shumë që e formëzoi atë. Ai i rrinte pranë dhe dëgjonte një mësues me emrin Plotinus. Shkundini të gjitha këto shpikje dhe prodhimi është neoplatonizmi.
	Tani, merrni pak nga ndikimi i një djaloshi me emrin Tertulian, shtojini shkrimet e Palit dhe shkrime të tjera të hershme të krishtera (të gjitha të filtruara nëpër analizën e dialektikës aristoteliane) dhe keni prodhimin që del nga Origjeni të diçkaje që quhet neoplatonizmi religjioz.
	Besimi i krishterë ishte gati duke hyrë në telash të madh. Pasi Origjeni vdiq, mësimet e tij u bënë shumë popullore ndërmjet filozofëve paganë të kthyer në të krishterë. Dhe mbani mend, të gjitha ato menjëherë i referoheshin njeriut si trup dhe shpirt. Askush nuk e vuri re se besimi i krishterë po humbiste thellësi frymore dhe se kjo humbje po zëvendësohej me thellësinë e filozofisë.
	Gjatë kësaj epoke drejtuesit e besimit të krishterë ishin mbjellës kishash primitive  të ngjashëm me mbjellësit e eklesias së shekullit të parë. Por gradualisht drejtimi i besimit tonë kaloi në duart e spekulluesve intelektualë. (Ne do ta bënim besimin tonë mbështetësin në dobi të madhe  që të drejtoheshim nga mbjellësit e këtyre kishave primitive. Kjo do të thotë, drejtuesit e besimit gradualisht u shndërruan në njerëz që flisnin, teorizonin dhe e supozuar diku jashtë në stratosferën e sipërme të hemisferës së jashme cerebrale.
	Është sugjeruar se nevojitet një inteligjencë prej së paku 130 për ta ndjekur qartësisht arsyetimin abstrakt të filozofëve grekë. Duhet një inteligjencë prej 140 për të folur me njohuri në hollësirat më të mëdha të saj dhe t’i mbrosh apo t’i sulmosh ato. Një inteligjencë prej 150 apo edhe më nevojitet me qëllim që t’i shtosh ndonjë gjë të re lidhjes filozofike.
	Kjo lë jashtë mbi 95 përqind të racës njerëzore. Besimi i krishterë ka qenë udhëhequr më së pari nga njerëz spekullatorë me inteligjencë jashtëzakonisht të lartë për më shumë se një mijëvjeçar. Ata nuk janë lloji i njerëzve për të cilët Zoti ynë synoi që të jenë hedhësit e hapave dhe drejtuesit e besimit tonë. Sidoqoftë, ku janë ata mbjellës kishe primitive.
	Fatkeqësisht, rrjedh nga njerëz me inteligjencë 130 dhe më shumë që ne zakonisht rekrutojmë profesorët e seminarit dhe shkollës sonë të Biblës. Ata nga ana e tyre mykëzojnë predikuesit e së nesërmes. Duke folur në përgjithësi, njerëzve të tillë iu pëlqen që të ngjiten në atmosferën e sipërme të dialektikës së supozuar. Ata e quajnë këtë “diskutime teologjike.” Për shkak se njerëz të tillë kanë stërvitur tradicionalisht edhe shërbëtorët tanë protestantë edhe ata katolikë, ne kemi pësuar humbje frymore të pallogaritshme.
	Ndërmjet gjërave të tjera, koncepti i njeriut si trup dhe shpirt mbretëron pa u vënë fare në dyshim në qarqet teologjike sot e kësaj dite.
	Për më tepër, të zhysësh një të ri me zemër të zjarrtë, të thirrur nga Perëndia, në atmosferën me ajër të rralluar të dialektikës së filozofisë, kjo i jep atij një “lartësi” intelektuale, e cila shpesh keqkuptohet se merret si thellësi frymore, kuptim frymor dhe përvojë frymore. (Kjo nuk është e tillë!) Ndikimi i të gjitha këtyre gjërave në besimin tonë dhe në shërbesat tona ka qenë pabesueshmërisht disproporcional, i panevojshëm dhe shumë shkatërrues.
	Historia jonë vazhdon.
	Një prej njerëzve të ndikuar nga shkrimet e Origjenit ishte një xhentelmen me emrin Agustin (viti afro 400 era jonë). Por mësime të tjera gjithashtu ndikuan Agustinin: Manikaeizmi dhe Asketizmi, plus neoplatonizmi i Origjenit, plus Filo. (Filo ishte një mësues hebre, pra shtojini mendimin hebraik të situr përmes filozofisë së Aristotelit në intelektin botëkuptimin e Augustinit.)
	Agustini kishte edhe një ndikim tjetër në jetën e tij. Një nënë me emrin Monika, e cila i dha atij njëfarë trashëgimie Judeo-kristiane.
	Augustini jepte mësim filozofi të fortë platonike, të spërkatur me pak aristoteliane. Sigurisht që ai e paraqiste njeriun si trup dhe shpirt. Kjo është thelbësore: U bë dogmë kishtare se intelektualizmi augustinian ishte mënyra më e mirë për të njohur gjërat frymore. Për të njohur thellësisht Krishtin, mësuesi Agustin. Intelektualizmi dhe spiritualiteti janë një dhe të njëjta! Ishte po aq e thjeshtë, po aq intelektuale dhe po aq jofrymore. Kjo dogmë ka shtangur për 1600 vjet. Kjo është e vërtetë për katolikët dhe protestantët, edhe pse protestantët në përgjithësi nuk janë aq të vetëdijshëm për këto rrënjë teologjike sa ç’janë katolikët.
	Shkrimet e Agustinit u ngritën aq lart sa pothuajse u barazuan me frymëzimin e Shkrimeve; së paku nga katolikët. Ndikimi i tij në krishtërim është titanik. Pa një vezullim, ai dha mësim çfarë dha mësim Aristoteli dhe Platoni, që njeriu ishte trup dhe shpirt. Për atë, kjo e vinte çështjen në bazë.
	Rrënjët e augustinianizmit (nganjëherë të quajtura dualizëm platonik) duken si diçka e ktillë: Pitagoras Sokrati Platoni Stoicizmi Filo Plotinusi Klementi Numeniusi Origjeni.
	Përbërësit vijues të augustianizmit pasojnë: Platonizmi Speusipus Arkesilaus Karneades Akademikët (Skepticizmi).
	Ndikimi i fundit në të menduarit e Agustinit dukej kështu: Plato Sakas Plotinus (Neoplatonizmi).
	Tundeni gjithë këtë dhe do të merrni si prodhim neoplatonizmin-dualizmin religjioz. (Po aq e qartë sa balta, apo jo?)
	Diku atje ne e humbëm jetën më të thellë të krishterë ndaj abstraksioneve të inteligjencave të larta: “Intelektualizmi është spiritualitet.”
	Jeni të impresionuar?
	Mbase do të mund të kishim mbijetuar, madje pas gjithë kësaj po të mos ndikonte njeriu vijues. Ndikimi i tij në besimin e krishterë do të na mallkojë deri në ardhjen e fundit të botës. Futet një mashtrim që nuk i ve dot emër, i cili vetëquhej Dionisi Aeropagit.
	Tani, kishte një Dionis të vërtetë i cili kishte jetuar gjatë shekullit të parë, në Greqi. Por ky djalosh i cili më vonë pretendonte se ishte Dionisi ishte një murg i shekullit të pestë që jetonte në Siri. Ai po nxirrte shkrime të shtrembëruara për të cilat ai pretendonte se i përkisnin shekullit të parë. Me fjalë të tjera ai ishte një mashtrues gënjeshtar.
	Ky zuzar ishte dashuruar me filozofinë neoplatonike, që ishte në modë në atë kohë. Ai shkroi thua se kishte jetuar gjatë shekullit të parë. Për më tepër, ai pohoi se Timoteu u ul në këmbët e tij! (Timoteu kishte mbi 400 vjet që kishte vdekur kur Dionisi jepte këtë pretendim.)
	Kur njerëzit i lexonin shkrimet e tij, ata vërtet mendonin se ata po shikonin një të krishterë të thellë, i cili ishte një mik dhe nxënës personal i Palit. Prandaj, ata mendonin se Pali ishte një teolog filozof i krishterë neoplatonik. U desh të kalonin afro 1000 vjet para se ky mashtrim të mohoej përfundimisht. Deri atëhere dëmi ishte bërë dhe ishte i pandreqshëm. Idetë e këtij njeriu janë endur kryq e tërthor në besimin e krishterë.
Nuk e beson?
	Ja vetëm një shembull nga ndikimi i tij.
	Çdo herë që shikon një shkallare ose xham me ngjyra apo kube të lartë në një ndërtesë kishe, ti po shikon filozofinë e këtij njeriu në shprehje të materializuar.
	Plato kishte dhënë mësim se ngjyra, drita, hapësira dhe bukuria do të mund të ndihmonin për ta sjellë një person në njëanshmëri me “pjesën tjetër”; ai njeri do të mund t’i vinte në punë këto gjëra për ta ndihmuar atë që të vinte “në kontakt me sublimen.”
	Njerëzit të cilët donin që të ndërtonin godina të mëdha kishtare citonin Dionisin—mikun e supozuar të Palit—duke menduar se kishin një “provë teksti” të shekullit të parë për të justifikuar shkallaret, kubetë me harqe dhe dritaret me xhama me ngjyra se përputheshin me shkrimin. Ata, sigurisht që ishin duke cituar një sharlatan, revizionist të Platonit në shekullin e pestë! Mbajeni mend këtë herën tjetër kur të kaloni një godinë kishe! Pseudo-Dionisi (emri sipas të cilit ai thirret sot), ky murg i errët shkretëtire (viti afro 500 era jonë), i dashuruar me filozofinë e zellshme të kohës së tij, e shndërroi atë zell në njërën prej shtyllave kryesore të teologjisë së krishterë. Ajo është një filozofi-teologji e cila është ende një ndikim kryesor në mendimin e krishterë.
	Puna e tij me filozofinë pagane e cila është në fjalorin e krishterë. Një modifikim i mendimit të Platonit mbizotëron shkrimet e tij. Për njëmijë vjet, teologët e ditur cituan këtë njeri, duke menduar se ata po citonin një figurë kryesore të krishterë të shekullit të parë.
	Por këtu qëndron edhe tragjedia më e madhe e Dionisit.
	Hyn një njeri me emrin Tom!
	Inteligjenca tjetër më e lartë e botës, një djalosh i quajtur Tomas Aquinas (d. 1274), bëri të pavdekshme një sintezë të Agustinit dhe Dionisit. Është thënë, “Tomas Aquinasi pagëzoi Aristotelin dhe e bëri atë një katolik të mirë.” Ai gjithashtu pagëzoi Platonin ndërsa Aquinasi citoi Dionisin—si një burim të krishterë të shekullit të parë—mbi njëqind herë në veprën e tij masive të teologjisë biblike!
	Ajo vepër teologjike, me themelet e veta të vendosura mbi shkrimet e Dionisit, ka qenë përmbledhur kështu:
	Tomas Aquinasi mori Agustinin, shkrimet e hershme të krishtera, përshtati temën neoplatonike dhe e shndërroi të gjithë këtë në një botëkuptim filozofiko-teologjik të krishterë. Ai harmonizoi kuptimet e brendshme kryesore dhe doktrinat vijave Platonike, Aristoteliane dhe neoplatonike të mendimit dhe pastaj i bëri ato të krishtera.
Çfarë ka të bëjë kjo me ty? Po me mua?
	Mësimet e Aquinasit u bënë doktrinat zyrtare të kishës katolike. Nëse e kishte thënë Aquinasi, atëhere ajo ishte realitet dhe e vërtetë. Ah, por ti nuk je katolik. Mirë pra, unë e kam ende të gjallë momentin kur një nga profesorët e mi të seminarit po thoshte, “Tomas Aquinasi është teologu me më shumë ndikim në historinë e kishës, si ndërmjet katolikëve, edhe protestantëve. Librat prej të cilave ne japim mësim dhe librat që ne shkruajmë në fushën e teologjisë sistematike akoma ndjekin formatin e tij.”
	Lexoje këtë dhe qaj, i krishterë i dashur.
	Më në fund, për të ngulur gozhdën e fundit në arkivolin e një ecjeje frymore me Krishtin sipas stilit të shekullit të parë, ne mbërrijmë tek një murg augustinian (një bir i vërtetë i mësimeve të Agustinit). Ai mori mësimet augustiniane, i hodhi piperin e sintetizmit të teologjisë tomastike dhe krijoi teologjinë protestante.
	Emri i murgut ishte Martin Luter.
	Kështu që teologjia e Aquinasit mbretëron sot si rrënja teologjike e gjithë teologjisë katolike dhe protestante. Të lutem dëgjo pikëpamjen e Aquinasit për subjektin e trupit dhe shpirtit.
	Shpirti njerëzor është krijuar në lidhje direkte me individualizon. 
Shpirti është uniteti i substancës së përbërë njerëzore. Ai është parimi i të gjitha 
veprimeve të njeriut.
	Dhuntia më e lartë e shpirtit është intelektualizmi. Aspekti intelektual i shpirtit 
është dhuntia frymore e shpirtit. Është aspekti intelektual i shpirtit që është i aftë
	për realitete transedentale.
Tani e dini se nga rrodhi ideja se njeriu është vetëm trup dhe shpirt.
	Virtualisht çdo komentar i krishterë i shkruar ndonjëherë merret me temën se njeriu është trup dhe shpirt dhe është brumosur me pikëpamjen e shpirtit të parë sipas Tomas Aquinas. Kjo na le ne të gjithëve në një vend të dyshimtë; ne e shohim shpirtin si “njerëzor”, megjithatë me diçka frymore për këtë. Ne përfundojmë duke parë frazeologjinë si “ frymën e kurajos së paarritshme të njeriut, ” dhe “ shpirtin e njeriut që kthehet në esencën e vet frymore.”
	Por pjesa më e hidhur nuk është vetëm humbja e frymës, por fakti se intelekti i njeriut është ajo që shihet si pjesa frymore më e madhe e tija. Nuk është çudi që nuk kemi asnjë ide se çfarë do me thënë “frymoret”. Një Zot brendabanues thjesht nuk ka vend ndokund në të gjitha këto shkrime. Subjekti virtualisht nuk del askund. Një kuptim për frymën njerëzore që është një me Frymën e Perëndisë ekziston pothuajse plotësisht tek letra e parë e Korintasve dhe asnjëherë në teologji. Në një botë ku njeriu nuk është gjë tjetër përveçse trup dhe shpirt, që të përpiqesh të kuptosh dhe të përjetosh anën e krishterë frymore do të thotë të përfundosh duke u përplasur në botëkuptimin e njeriut perëndimor.
	Për më tepër, ky koncept dikotomik për njeriun duket se është endur përgjithnjë në mendjen e njeriut perëndimor.
	Akoma më shumë, kur psikiatria dhe psikologjia hynë në teologjinë e krishterë (nëpërmjet një mënyre të diçkaje që me dyshim quhet “këshillim i krishterë”), ai gjithashtu mori me vete konceptin njerëzor pagan të njeriut si trup dhe shpirt. Në atë pikë, beteja, duket se ishte humbur përgjithmonë.
	Këshillimi i krishterë, i qendërzuar tek vetja nga vetë natyra e tij, na ka lënë që t’i zgjidhim problemet e shpirtit me shpirtin! Kjo mund të tingëllojë e arsyeshme, por shumica e problemeve tona të shpirtit do të zgjidhen vetëm brenda dhuntive tona frymore. Terma të tilla të krishtera si “qendërzimi i Krishtit” dhe “kryqi” përdoren në këshillimin e krishterë, por përdorimi i këtyre fjalëve reflekton pak ose asgjë nga kuptimi origjinal frymor.
	Banesa e duhur për besimtarin është një çështje e vështirë që ta kuptojë njeriu. “Të ecësh në frymën tënde” dhe “të jetosh në frymën tënde” filluan kohë më parë, para dymijë vjetësh si terma që dolën nga përvoja—përvojë që ishte e vërtetë. Që ta komunikosh atë realitet përmes 20 shekujsh dhe disa mijëra filozofëve të vdekur nuk është e lehtë.
	Po të përdorim një fjalor që duket frymor kjo nuk na lejon që të hyjmë në mbretërinë frymore. Ne mund t’i dëgjojmë fjalët, por mendësia jonë mendon akoma në termat e qenies shpirtërore të njeriut si vendi ku qëndron fryma e tij. Ne mund të flasim përgjithmonë për frymoret, por pa rezultat nëse ne nuk njohim si ta prekim atë mbretëri.
	Po qe se ky planet do të vazhdojë të ekzistojë edhe pas tremijë vjetësh, njerëzit akoma do të vazhdojnë t’i mësojnë të krishterëve se ata janë trup dhe shpirt. Kaq thellë ka hyrë Aristoteli në themelet e teologjisë së krishterë.
	U desh të vinte shekulli i njëzetë që një zonjë me emrin Mary McDonough dhe një burrë me emrin T.Austin Sparks treguan se ne jemi frymë, shpirt dhe trup. Deri atëhere, pothuajse askush nuk e kishte vënë re këtë mospërputhje zgavrore. Madje edhe atëhere njerëzit panë, menduan dhe deklaruan esëll, “Mbase ka një dallim ndërmjet shpirtit dhe frymës, por cilido qoftë ndryshimi, ai nuk ka ndonjë domethënie të madhe.”
	Pa domethënie? Nuk është veçse ndryshimi ndërmjet jetës së Jezusit dhe jetës sonë. Ndryshimi ndërmjet kësaj mbretërie dhe mbretërisë frymore. Nuk është veçse ndryshimi mes trashëgimisë sonë akademike dhe trashëgimisë sonë hyjnore.
	Në rast se nuk ka një ndryshim rrënjësor nga 1700 vitet e fundit të historisë së kishës sonë, një Zot brendabanues dhe jeta më e lartë do të mbeten një territor i populluar nga besimtarë të dëshpëruar dhe të etur. Do me thënë, nga besimtarë të cilët kanë lënë gjithëçka në kërkimin për të njohur Atë. Me të vërtetë një grup i vogël. 
	Por mbase kështu duhet të jetë.

----------

